# Mo's Betta Journal



## Mo

Well. I thought I'd make myself a journal for my Bettas and myself..

Today : September 21st, 2013

Today I set up two 10 gallon tanks and am considering setting up another one for my new arrivals because I'm not quite sure yet if I should have 3 ten gallons for my new fish or divide one for the pair and keep the other male in his own ten gallon. I still don't know which ones going to be the pair and which male is just going to be backup or a pet... Or for another female. I guess I'll just see how it go's but if anyone has any suggestions I'm open to them

I also made a homemade sponge filter and so far it looks really nice in the ten gallon.

I tried to set up a photo shoot today.... But I can't take good pictures anymore with an iPhone... Lol, 

Finished my water changes on the fifteen gallon and am happy to see a ton of growth on my new plants from Petco, maybe the seachem flourish is helping a bit..

Got some auctions set up on eBay for atisons Betta food since no I've wants to buy it in AB or on here. Lol

Meh new fish


----------



## dramaqueen

If you're planning on getting another fish soon then I'd go ahead and divide one. You have a separate tank you use for spawning,right?


----------



## Mo

Yeah. I have 5 ten gallons, two fifteen gallons, a twenty and a five. I think ill use the five for spawning because it's smaller and more controlled especially with Halfmoons. So I guess I'll go ahead and divide it, thanks DQ!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, I've heard that smaller tanks were better to spawn in. Not as much room for the female to get away from the male. Lol


----------



## Mo

Yeah, especially since I'm breeding half moons, they have heavier fins which makes I harder for them to show off, breeding is very hard on them and a smaller tank just makes it easier, I remember it being a serious problem with my Aquastar Male.

Anyways. I'm posting a picture of my last remaining Betta fish(took this pic about an hour ago). I rediscovered him two weeks ago after I found him in an old filthy tank that had been sitting there for a few months. The tank had like literally an inch of water in it and he survived! I'm happy I found him because I love his personality all much, he's living like a king now In a 16 gallon planted tank with lots of driftwood and a few guppy companions


















































































And I'm throwing in a couple of old baby pictures of him


----------



## Mo

Yeeesh I can't control myself. I see some fish I really want on AB and if they are still there by the time bidding is almost over I'm going to get them. It's a male and a female BTW


----------



## dramaqueen

That bue betta is beautiful. You forgot you had him? lol He must be one tough dude.


----------



## Mo

Thanks! I really like that blue color a lot. And..... Yup. I just completely didn't even know I had him in there. When I couldn't find him I assumed he jumped out somewhere


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad you found him and that he's ok.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. I'm glad I'm found him too and that he survived. I was really worried at first but he didn't seem sick at all, just really hungry and skinny


----------



## Mo

Add these two to the list of new fish from AB.....


----------



## dramaqueen

They're beautiful!


----------



## Mo

Thank you Drama Queen!




Good night everyone!


----------



## dramaqueen

Good night. Sleep well. It's gonna be chilly here tonight.


----------



## Mo

I have to set up another ten gallon for my new pairs coming next week


----------



## dramaqueen

So which pair are you thinking of breeding?


----------



## Mo

I'm probably going to cross the copper HM female to the Copper HM butterfly male


1st Spawn









X










2nd Spawn









X









3rd spawn









X


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait to see how the babies turn out!


----------



## Mo

Neither can I! Lol I'm really exited about the second spawn


----------



## dramaqueen

I like the second pair, too.


----------



## Mo

Thanks!! They're my favorite especially because of the male. I love his color and finnage. The female is so so, but it'll work out.

Journal : Today September 22nd, 2013

Today I set up a 10 gallon tank. There's really nothing I have planned for today except cleaning out my 5 gallon spawning tank, collecting some oak leaves from outside, and going to Petsmart to pick up some sponges for more sponge filters. I was going to go pick up a ton of plants but that'll have to wait until later in the week


----------



## Mo

So I just finished emptying two ten gallons and resetting them back up aswell as cleaning and setting up a 5 gallon. And I just finished taking guppy pics so here they are!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice guppies. They're so colorful!


----------



## Mo

Thanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh YOU bought that fish!! I was eyeing that black copper butterfly like all day one day and then he wasn't there and I wondered what happened!! He's so beautiful! I definitely can't wait to see his fry and if any turn out like him, I want one!!! lol

Good luck with all the spawns! I'm sure they'll turn out amazing!! :-D


----------



## Mo

Lol, I had been eying him since he was out up and when the seller reduced the price to ten dollars I knew I had to have him so I out bid the person who already had a bid in the last 15-25 seconds... I felt bad afterwards, lol.. I can't wait to see how the fry turn out. I hope I get lots of fish like the dad! Ill probably get lots of variation of those two copper mixes and maybe some marble butterfly's. I'll be sure to keep an eye on the fry for you!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Hooray! Yeah, no worries it wasn't me bidding ^_^ I'm glad you got him though and not someone I don't know! :-D yeah, it will definitely be interesting to see the outcome! :-D


----------



## Mo

Yeah. I hope hes a good dad and that his fry come out beautiful, im really looking forward to this spawn!


----------



## Mo

My home made sponge filter


----------



## dramaqueen

You've already got people lined up to buy your fry. Lol


----------



## Mo

Lol

Well.. Good night everyone!


----------



## dramaqueen

Good night.


----------



## Mo

Sooo. My Bettas were shipped out today and I received my java moss. There was a ton for only 5 dollars!! And I'm sure my Bettas will love it! Right now they are sitting in there soon to be tank/s. I can't wait for them to get here


----------



## dramaqueen

Mine haven't been shipped yet. They go out tomorrow. I know the excitement of waiting for new fish! I'm sure yours will love swimming in and out of all those plants!


----------



## Mo

Lol. Thanks!


----------



## Mo

Here are my only 5 tanks. 4 of them are empty, lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I wanted to ask you about heaters. Do you use them here in Texas? We keep our thermostat at 75-76 during summer but now it's cooling off. What do you recommend? I have 1 adjustable heater and 2 preset.


----------



## Mo

Well I used to use a space heater and heaters in my spawn tanks and growout tanks but usually in our house it's a nice 79 degrees and the tanks are 77. So I don't use heaters even in the winter. But I'd recommend getting adjustable heaters because I know I regret not having anymore.. Because I threw them away so now we have to go and spend 25-30 bucks on a new one... Oh well


----------



## dramaqueen

I know adjustable heaters are better but I might see how my little tetra heaters do before I buy a couple more adjustable heaters. Thanks.


----------



## logisticsguy

It is great to see you getting back into the betta addiction Mo. 

Many of the best keepers I know have had a rough patch this year and ive always enjoyed your posts.


----------



## Mo

Thanks logisticsguy! I know I enjoy being here! And yeah, I've noticed a lot of the older members aren't ass active or aren't on very much


----------



## dramaqueen

Now that school started people aren't on as much.


----------



## Mo

Oh yeah. Lol, I forgot about that.....


----------



## Mo

Sooooo my fish are finally here! They were packed amazingly and shipped quick and fast, no damage whatsoever on the fish but of course like all new shipments they are a bit sluggish, lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Yay! New fishies! I get mine Friday according to the tracking. Let them acclimate and get used to their surroundings and maybe feed them a pellet or two.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. They are still acclimating right now, these fish are sooo beautiful and the female HM is already showing her breeding stripes to the males! Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Are you spawning them this weekend? Can you post some pics after they're settled in? I'm going to try to post some pics of mine after they get settled.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. I might try to breed this weekend but the fish might be too small to breed. But they look ready, lots of showing off, flaring, barring, etc. and I'll get pictures once they settle in, her ear some from right after I let them go. So not quite settled in, but a little bit I guess


----------



## Mo

I'm soo exited t. Spawn these fish soon!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm excited for you! I can't wait to see the results of the spawn.


----------



## Mo

Thanks!!! And neither can I, lol. Hoping for lots of black dragons from the HMPKs and Lots of copper, and copper butterflies from the HM's


----------



## dramaqueen

I love coppers and dragons. When do fry usually start showing color?


----------



## Mo

Mine showed little hints of colors at just a few weeks old but the real colors don't come out until maybe 6 weeks.

Sooo. I got some okay pics of the fish and ill post them in a bit


----------



## Mo




----------



## dramaqueen

Good pics! You need to change your sig. It says you only have 1 betta. lol


----------



## Mo

Lo. I'll do that later.... So today I finally introduced my pair and so far everything is looking good, I hope it goes good


----------



## dramaqueen

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Mo




----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful fish!


----------



## Mo

Thanks! Here's his matching female!


----------



## dramaqueen

Are they both coppers?


----------



## Mo

The HMPKs aren't both coppers but the HMs are


----------



## dramaqueen

What are the plakats?


----------



## Mo

The HMPK male is a black dragon. And the female is a black dragon now that I take a closer look with a ton of red wash


----------



## dramaqueen

I might have to get a black dragon from you. 
I see you changed your sig.


----------



## Mo

Great. I found the dad dead this afternoon


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, no!! I'm so sorry, Mo. That really sucks! Do you have any idea what happened?


----------



## Mo

I have no idea. I seperate him because he looked stressed and I guess the stress got the better of him


----------



## MattsBettas

Aww I'm sorry. Did they ever breed?


----------



## Mo

Nope. I probably stressed them out trying to breed too soon.  but there's a storm so hopefully my other Bettas will stay happy. They seem to like it when the barometric pressure is low


----------



## dramaqueen

Did you just ask to join LSB?


----------



## Mo

Yeah, then it canceled because I realized its kinda awkward and I'm probably not welcome there, lol plus I had a question about shipping bags but I'll just figure it out


----------



## Mo

I had to make a new Facebook account because I deleted my old one, lol


----------



## dramaqueen

If you really want to join I can talk to Lori. I'm an admin there and I know there were problems before but I can explain to her that you wouldn't be there to start drama and mostly just to ask questions.


----------



## Mo

yeah, thatd be helpful. id like if you could do that. thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll check with Lori.


----------



## Mo

ok. thanks DQ!


----------



## dramaqueen

You're welcome. I'll let you know what she says.


----------



## Mo

ok


----------



## PetMania

How are the other bettas doing? I'm sorry that the dad died.


----------



## Mo

My other bettas are doing great! My male in with the guppys is super happy because he has a ton of space to swim around with alot of plants, the HMPK's are being conditioned and are in love with each other, lol.. and im just starting to condition my copper HM pair, the HM copper male has been building small bubblenests here and there


----------



## PetMania

That sounds awesome. Can't wait to see how the spawn goes. :-D


----------



## Mo

Thanks! and neither can I! lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait, either! Lol


----------



## Mo

haha. 

I really am starting to like the HMPK's better than the coppers, the coppers will probably sell easier because they are HM's, Have heavier finnagge for a HM, and have pretty cool colors. But the HMPKs are very pretty if you can get a good picture, especially the female and have actually pretty good form


----------



## PetMania

I think that all HM sell better IMO. At all of the pet stores I go to, they stock more HM's, and if I go there again in the next day, they're all gone. lol.


----------



## Mo

So. I havnt posted in a few days but everything's going great. I'm thinking about selling the HMPK's and will be seriously considering it even more if I can get the coppers to breed because i want to work specifically with one line and if the coppers breed then I won't really need the HMPK's anymore. Currently they are in there own ten gallons. The male seems to love it but the female has been sluggish in the corner and not eating nearly as much as she did before. I'm hoping that the coppers breed so I can sell the HMPK's so the female can go to a home where she's happier. I might put her in a smaller tank because she looks overwhelmed by the space to see what happens but I don't want to stress her out because I just got her a week ago


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, poor thing! I hope she settles down. Good luck with the spawn.


----------



## Mo

Yeah, me too. She's just sitting in the corner so I added a ton more plants and one of those craft mesh thingies. She's sitting in it right now. She doesn't look sick or anything, just overwhelmed and a bit stressed... And Thanks for wishing me good luck! Right now I'm conditioning them. The females all vertical striped up and the male already has a bubblenest in his 1 gallon jar


----------



## dramaqueen

My new female was really stressed when I got her. She's just a baby, though. I put a bridge in her container for her to hide in and she uses it. I think they feel better knowing that they have a place they can go to to get away from it all. Lol


----------



## Mo

Yea. I walked intro my room a few minutes ago and actually found her exploring so it's looking better, but I'm still considering if I can breed that copper HM pair to sell the dragons. They are nice fish though with good form so I still might keep them just to have them if something go's wrong


----------



## Mo

Sooo. Everything's going well. There's really nothing interesting to talk about, lol... Well.. My female HMPK is starting to do extremely well in the new ten gallon and is lovin it.. My conditioning pair still love eachother and already look ready to breed, lol the females barring and the males building nests


----------



## dramaqueen

How much longer for conditioning?


----------



## Mo

Probably anther week but if the male keeps up with the nests then possible Saturday or subday


----------



## dramaqueen

Sounds good. It sounds like they're about ready.


----------



## Mo

* Sighs a breath of relief * I'm soo relieved to see the male is actually building a nest.. Earlier he didn't seem as into it but I walked into my room and found him tilting his head to one side breathing in the tilting it to the other blowing bubbles while flaring and showing off at the same time.. The females definitely ready though. She's barring up and trying to get to the male, lol... I hope that when I wake up in the morning that they're ready to be released


----------



## PetMania

Hope the spawn goes well  Nothin' like hanging out with your bettas on a Saturday mornin'


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm gonna be hanging out with mine doing water changes. Lol I hope to hear they're spawning tomorrow.


----------



## Mo

Yep. I set up the spawn last night and released the female 30 minutes ago. And it's not looking great. They've been together for like 30 min but they are like killing eachother. I'm exaggerating of course but it looks like the female has no interest in spawning but only flaring and string to nip the male.. The male how ever which is where I thought my issues would be is actually doing well and trying to wrap but every time he can't he nips her in frustration then they start nipping and scales are flying, lol.they don't have much damage to there fins but most of the damage is on there scales and a few times they've locked there jaws together


----------



## PetMania

Did you have to separate them?


----------



## dramaqueen

I think as long as they literally aren't killing each other they'll be ok. Just keep an eye on them. He might need to beat her into submission. Lol


----------



## Mo

She had already beat him into submission so I had to seperate them


----------



## dramaqueen

She's a mean little thing, isn't she? I wonder if she'd be different with a different male.


----------



## Mo

I Don't wanna risk it, lol... She even scares me


----------



## dramaqueen

Wow! Lol


----------



## PetMania

Aww. I feel bad for your male. Is he badly beaten up or?


----------



## Mo

He has a bit of scale damage and a badly damaged beard. It sticks out funny and his mouth is looking weird because the female was locking lips with him.. He doesn't have a ton of tail damage. He held up well with that but I did see the female grab him by the tail and just rip a piece off, it's sitting there on the bottom of the tank now.. You can't really tell though because he has nice, big, lovely fins


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> He has a bit of scale damage and a badly damaged beard. It sticks out funny and his mouth is looking weird because the female was locking lips with him.. He doesn't have a ton of tail damage. He held up well with that but I did see the female grab him by the tail and just rip a piece off, it's sitting there on the bottom of the tank now.. You can't really tell though because he has nice, big, lovely fins


Is this the same female that I offered to take? I know that she can definetly not be in a sorority


----------



## Mo

Yeah. I wouldn't risk putting her with other females, lol


----------



## PetMania

How big is she?


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, she's better off living alone. She sure is pretty.


----------



## PetMania

Yah, she really is. But I don't want her in the same room as my boys. I guess I'll put her in a tank in my room.


----------



## Mo

She's a really pretty fish, I wouldn't mind keeping her but I have a hard time looking at her and not cringing because of how mean she was


----------



## Mo

She's like 1 inch or 1 1/2


----------



## Mo

1 1/2 inches from the mouth the the candle peduncle


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> She's like 1 inch or 1 1/2


Alright. At least she's not a giant betta. But would a 2.5-5 gallon tank be fine?


----------



## Mo

I think it'd be fine but she even looks a bit big in the ten gallon because she's so active. I had her in a one gallon until yesterday though so she should be fine


----------



## PetMania

I might have to put her in a temporary 2 gallon tank until I can get her something bigger.


----------



## Mo

I think a two gallon would be fine


----------



## Mo

I'm going to try and get pictures if her later for you


----------



## PetMania

Thanks


----------



## dramaqueen

PetMania, are you taking her?


----------



## PetMania

No, Mo told me that someone else is interested and I let them have her. I told lilnaugrim that I would adopt Jarvis, so my spot is filled


----------



## Mo

Yeah, there was someone else interested and it also worked out both ways since she had already told lilnaugrim that she'd take Jarvis


----------



## PetMania

I hope lil will come one today so we can settle shipping and payment. Can't wait to add another rescue/adoption.


----------



## Mo

Do you have a pic of Jarvis? I'd love to see a pic of him?


----------



## PetMania

Sh hasn't sent me one yet. But I'll be sure to send or link you to it.


----------



## Mo

Ok.


----------



## PetMania

Hopefully the female won't be as aggressive in her new home.


----------



## Mo

Yeah the person is going to try to breed her which I'm a bit weary about but they said that first they're gonna put her with their most aggressive male which will most likely force her to submit but if she acts the same then she's gonna put her in a 29 gallon.. But if all go's well then she's gonna be bred with a copper black HM male


----------



## Elsewhere

Hey Mo! Just starting to read your journal :-D


----------



## Mo

Hey!


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Yeah the person is going to try to breed her which I'm a bit weary about but they said that first they're gonna put her with their most aggressive male which will most likely force her to submit but if she acts the same then she's gonna put her in a 29 gallon.. But if all go's well then she's gonna be bred with a copper black HM male


 Hmmm.....
But if she is still aggressive, why put her in a 29 sorority? Not judging the person but that does seem odd. 
Let us know how that goes  
Hopefully the 3-day priority works with Jarvis. I'm really nervous because lil and I are on opposite sides of the country, so crossing my fingers.


----------



## Mo

The last thing I shipped got to New York from central texas in two days being shipped first class.. And I'm not sure if it's a sorority but I think its a community or just for the one female


----------



## PetMania

Oh okay. Yeah it seems a little weird to put an extremely aggressive betta with more bettas. Hope the male gets better. Will his beard grow back? I have no idea if that will affect his showing off to the next female.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Do you have a pic of Jarvis? I'd love to see a pic of him?


 I found a pic of him on one of her threads. It's kinda far down the page but there a few angles of him:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=201762


----------



## Mo

He's beautiful! I've always loved DT's!

It's 54 degrees out


----------



## Mo

Soooo exited to get a par of Karen Mac Ashley's Bettas. I'm probably long to buy them once I transfer the money into my paypal account!

Also I have a TON of anacharis and am going to post it for anyone looking for some


----------



## Mo

Lol.... Just walked into my room and saw a ton of tiny white dots on the floor and a female with an unusually large stomach.... She's starting to drop her eggs


----------



## PetMania

Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Mo

No. It just means that she was full of eggs and she's just starting to drop them. It happens to all females full of eggs


----------



## PetMania

Oh okay. Does that have anything to do with the ability to breed?


----------



## Mo

It just means that she was redy to breed no was full of eggs.. She isn't ready now without any eggs thugh


----------



## dramaqueen

No it doesn't affect their ability to breed but if you're trying to breed and she drops them before you've had a chance to put her with the male then no babies. Yeah Mo, it's pretty chilly outside. Lol


----------



## Mo




----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> He's beautiful! I've always loved DT's!
> 
> It's 54 degrees out


 I know right? He's so gorgeous.


----------



## Mo

Lol


----------



## PetMania

Hey, Mo. Just if you're wondering, I don't think I'm going to get Jarvis. :-(


----------



## lilnaugrim

PetMania said:


> Hey, Mo. Just if you're wondering, I don't think I'm going to get Jarvis. :-(


Pet, you didn't even give me a whole day to answer you lol, I'm not on all the time. I'll answer your PM soon, sorry.


----------



## Mo

Lol


----------



## PetMania

lilnaugrim said:


> Pet, you didn't even give me a whole day to answer you lol, I'm not on all the time. I'll answer your PM soon, sorry.


Sorry, lilnaugrim. i didn't mean it like that. i just had a huge fight with my parents about fish, so that's why. But I didn make a commitment, and I intend to keep it.


----------



## Mo

Ohhhhh


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol @ Mo.

btw, sorry about your Copper HM daddy :-( he was so beautiful!


----------



## PetMania

Sorry everyone. Nevermind about me doubting my commitment to Jarvis. I was actually  at that time, so......yeah. I have my game face on now.


----------



## Mo

Lol... I hope you get to get him. It's fine if you do. There are always other people out there to take this girlie


----------



## PetMania

Didn't someone else take her?


----------



## Mo

They were supposed to but they couldnt


----------



## dramaqueen

Is that the mean girl?


----------



## PetMania

Ohh. If I make enough money soon ($50) I might be able to make room for her. I can't promise that, though. I am confined to the space of my dresser. A 5 gallon tank already has one parking spot. I might be able to fit another.


----------



## Mo

Oh, that's be great if you could take her! And it it's he mean girl DQ


----------



## PetMania

I curse my not having that many females. IMO they are just as awesome as males. She's beautiful, too. Let me know on her progress and if other people are interested


----------



## Mo

Ok. I'll be sure to let you know. I'm thinking about putting her in a 16 gallon heavily planted but I rather just keep the HMPK black dragon female in there instead... Lol


----------



## PetMania

Are there any special requirements for her? I'll be happy to follow them


----------



## Mo

None actually


----------



## PetMania

Ok  I'll probably feed her and my other rescues the Atison's


----------



## Mo

Ok. It should be getting there today or tomorrow


----------



## dramaqueen

It looks like I can take him! Yay! When can you get him shipped out?


----------



## PetMania

Okay, Dramaqueen is taking her. I don't have too much money right now, so I guess that worked out.


----------



## Mo

No she's taking the male injured by her.. And I'll probably get him shipped out on Tuesday or wednesday


----------



## PetMania

Ohhhh.....oops. Nevermind. But, yeah. Until I get some money, I can't take her Mo. Sorry. I can dig into my savings, but I also need to reserve some for Jarvis, too.


----------



## dramaqueen

Ok, I'll pm you with my address and Ill get your PayPal info.


----------



## Mo

Ok


----------



## dramaqueen

All done!


----------



## PetMania

Congrats DQ!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks!


----------



## PetMania

I find it so hard not to say yes to everyone on this forum that is offering/selling bettas. Especially when they are stunning and in the US.


----------



## Mo

Lol... I know how you feel


----------



## PetMania

Same thing goes for platys when it comes to me. I love'm. They're so pretty.


----------



## dramaqueen

Me, too! It was really hard right before I moved and everyone wanted to sell/give me fish and I had to say no to most of them until I got settled.


----------



## PetMania

Why would they do that right before you moved?


----------



## Mo

That's weird.. Maybe it was a coincidence.... I'm happy that you can take this male though. But I probably won't be able to get him out until Wednesday. It helps though that you only live like 2 hours away


----------



## dramaqueen

Several people said they'd hold them for me until I got settled. I couldn't have fish until we got our own place. We were at my brother's for 2 months.


----------



## Mo

Oh. Goodbye gifts maybe?


----------



## Mo

Probably going to get this male and a sib female for 75.00 I'm just waiting in a reply from Karen


----------



## PetMania

That actually would be kinda nice to have people trust you with their beloved pets.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. That makes a lot of sense


----------



## dramaqueen

No, they weren't goodbye gifts. I got a few culls from a couple of breeders. I had to give up my crowntail brothers, Joe and Joe Dirt. It about killed me to have to give them up. Mo, you're getting some fantastic stock from Karen. She's one of the best. You'll pay a good price for her stock but it's well worth it.


----------



## PetMania

It amazes me the results breeders get from bettas. I don't know about you guys, but I think that bettas are one of the most beautiful fish that I have ever seen.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. They can be like a bajillion different colors.. Some fish look prettier when you breed them yourself too


----------



## Mo




----------



## dramaqueen

Whose fish is that?


----------



## Mo

My old one from a spawn


----------



## dramaqueen

He's beautiful!


----------



## Mo

Mo said:


> Probably going to get this male and a sib female for 75.00 I'm just waiting in a reply from Karen
> View attachment 223089


So. I'm not going to get this male as he's not for sale anymore. She's going to show him in tx.. Maybe there's another one that she has that I can buy


----------



## dramaqueen

That's a bummer! Maybe she'll have something else.


----------



## PetMania

Hopefully she does


----------



## PetMania

I honestly hate the postal service over here. My packages always come smushed or broken. And they usually come a week late. :evil:
Okay, you can infer that the mail people have also not come to pick up mail.


----------



## dramaqueen

Mo, have you mailed my fish yet?


----------



## Mo

I might not get him out until tomorrow.... Sorry.. I just havnt been able too plus the bags are late. I thought I had bags but I didn't so I bought some Saturday.. And Karen said that she just need to photograph the males


----------



## dramaqueen

That's fine. Are you still getting a pair from Karen?


----------



## PetMania

I haven't gotten the betta food (proof of how bad my postal service is) yet, but I don't know what time my office drops off mail/packages. 
I'm worried about the snails I ordered from Riverotter. Hopefully they arrive safely.


----------



## dramaqueen

I hope they get there safely, too.


----------



## Mo

I'm hoping I'm getting a pair.. And I'll check the tracking on your order pet mania


----------



## PetMania

if it was a betta, I would be a lot more worried. Which I am paying for Jarvis to be shipped to me, I'm worried and hope that he gets here alright. 

This is me right now= :frustrated: :arrow: :crazy:


----------



## Mo

The last updates were three days ago and they were supposed to arrive today.. It still says its in my town


----------



## PetMania

Ohhh. Thanks Mo.


----------



## Mo

PetMania said:


> if it was a betta, I would be a lot more worried. Which I am paying for Jarvis to be shipped to me, I'm worried and hope that he gets here alright.
> 
> This is me right now= :frustrated: :arrow: :crazy:


Lol. Didn't see this until after I posted... He should be fine! Don't worry about it. I've never gotten fish late it's actually only taken three days for a fish to get here and that one time they were in the next town over.. Jarvis will be healthy, active and ready to live the rest of his life with you once he arrives!


----------



## PetMania

Awe, thanks. With the female, I wouldn't be as worried with her because your state is "close". Yet Jarvis is in Rhode Island. Hehe. Nah, I'm not freaking out :blueshake: Lol, jk. 
Arkansas is on the upper right border of Texas, right? Geography. I had to memorize the 50 states and where they are in History class this year.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. It is up right there. And it's kinda funny where you live because the next town south if us has the same name as your town and every time I search p something on google that in that town I always get results from California..lol and also. The last thing I shipped out got to NY in two days first class shipping from texas


----------



## dramaqueen

Tracking isn't reliable. It told me up until the day before my package from Myates got here that it was still in Missouri. Then the day I got it it said it was sent out from Ft Worth.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Yeah. It is up right there. And it's kinda funny where you live because the next town south if us has the same name as your town and every time I search p something on google that in that town I always get results from California..lol and also. The last thing I shipped out got to NY in two days first class shipping from texas


Hmmm. Yeah, I searched for weather under the same name, and I came up with 110 degree weather. I freaked out. it ended up raining that day  

2 days is pretty good. Yet, dramaqueen could be right. And you never know, the food could be at my post office right now and they are too lazy to drop it off.


----------



## dramaqueen

It took 4 days for mine to get from Missouri to Texas.


----------



## PetMania

DQ, didn't you recently order fish? I read our trials thread. Did they make it safe?


----------



## Mo

They got there safe  I remember reading it... And yeah it could just be at your post office without tracking updated.. And yeah, lol 110 degrees doesn't sound unusual. Lol


----------



## PetMania

I used to live in El Cajon, CA and most of the year it was 100* weather. Now I moved here and I can't stand any heat. Ironic, lol.


----------



## Mo

Lol. That is ironic


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, I got my fish a little over a week ago. I'm having an issue with an adjustable heater set to 77 and heating the water to 84.


----------



## Mo

I saw that someone else was having an issue with their heaters too


----------



## PetMania

+1
People do seem to be having heater problems now. I don't know if it is just the adjustable ones, but I use automatic/pre-set.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. Maybe they just made a bad batch if them..


----------



## MattsBettas

I hate presets. Buy a quality adjustable and you have way more control over the temperature and they are usually more reliable.


----------



## PetMania

And certain brands are just bad in general. I always have problems with mine turning off and not heating the water. I might have to save up for better ones. I'll get Jarvis a better heater than what I have. 
I don't know if heating has to do with digestive problems, but I don't want to further his "condition"


----------



## lilnaugrim

PetMania said:


> I'll get Jarvis a better heater than what I have.
> I don't know if heating has to do with digestive problems, but I don't want to further his "condition"


Heating has nothing to do with it. It's because he's a double tail which they are notorious for having spinal issues and other deformities. Basically his spine is bent a little which pushes all his organs together, making it hard for him to go poop. But a heater is always essential unless you live in hot temps all year long.


----------



## PetMania

MattsBettas said:


> I hate presets. Buy a quality adjustable and you have way more control over the temperature and they are usually more reliable.


 Once I make enough money, I'll buy all new heaters. In my area, that can be up to $200 with my amount of tanks. I'll use the pre-sets for when I'm on vacation and back-ups.


----------



## Mo

I agree matt. And pet mania. I've had the same problem with them turning off and not even heating the tanks


----------



## PetMania

lilnaugrim said:


> Heating has nothing to do with it. It's because he's a double tail which they are notorious for having spinal issues and other deformities. Basically his spine is bent a little which pushes all his organs together, making it hard for him to go poop. But a heater is always essential unless you live in hot temps all year long.


Ohh. I will get him a quality heater regardless. I never understood the problems that doubletail could cause. I always thought that it was just another type of tail and that being a giant betta had more health issues. i'm in one of my derp moments :crazy:
We get 80-100* weather spring-summer, and 50-70* in fall-winter.


----------



## MattsBettas

Go online! Seriously, heaters are one of the things I refuse to buy in stores. I can get a higher quality heater on amazon for less then half the price, and eBay has 5$ 25w heaters.

Temperature can be a contributing factor in digestive issues, but usually isn't the cause.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. DT's do have a shorter body and more commonly than other tail types, bent spines


----------



## MattsBettas

There isn't anything wrong with a well/carefully bred DT... It's when they are inbred too far or not bred carefully that issues happen.


----------



## Mo

Most of the DT's unfortunately have shorter spines.. Even ones that aren't inbred


----------



## PetMania

i have seen the results of really inbred fish. Not specifically bettas, but it is pretty horrible. All sorts of problems.


----------



## Elsewhere

My DT is surprisingly not bent at the spine, even though he was store-bought, but I too have seen some pretty bad spines, Mo. Matt's right- with the right breeder, DT's can be just perfect


----------



## Mo

*quite a few... Not modt.. Yeah I agree that with the right breeder they'll be fine but I've always heard not to do DT x DT crosses unless they have really nice long bodies because even fish that aren't inbred, and are perfectly fine still produce some bent spines but it's usually just shorter bodies not bent spines


----------



## Mo

Like TBH I wouldn't consider this ideal. But I am still tempted to buy him.. That's the first thing I thought after seeing him, lol... I can't control myself :-D


----------



## PetMania

*cough, uh, where did you find him exactly? *cough *cough 
LOL


----------



## MattsBettas

Plus he's at an angle, which would make his body appear shorter then it is.


----------



## Mo

Ohhhhh. That makes more sense now matt.. Lol, thanks


----------



## dramaqueen

The heater I have is an adjustable. I think it's a Marineland, which aren't very reliable any more.


----------



## Mo

Yeah... I have Petco heaters


----------



## dramaqueen

How are they?


----------



## PetMania

i use Tetra heaters. I have 1 from Walmart and 1 from PetCo. I don't have one in my 10 gallon because in this weather, I don't need one. I'll have to get 2 now. 8C


----------



## Mo

They keep turning off beforehand he tank is heated but otherwise fine.. You just have to set it higher than it should be and I'm having trouble with the thing that you turn to adjust the temperature... Plus it doesn't show you what temperature you're turning to


----------



## dramaqueen

I have 2 tetra preset heaters and they're fine. I really should get another heater but don't know what to get for a 2 gallon.


----------



## PetMania

The really good heaters are way too expensive. They are more expensive than the 5gallon tank kit that I am buying. It's ridiculous.


----------



## PetMania

dramaqueen said:


> I have 2 tetra preset heaters and they're fine. I really should get another heater but don't know what to get for a 2 gallon.


 Are they new? Mine are 2 years old, so maybe that's why they aren't working as well. Or I got a bad batch. They do seem to work better in the smaller tanks though. I might try the 10-15 gallon heater and see how that works.


----------



## Mo

I think my heaters were 30 dollars which is more expensive than the five gallon... Lol


----------



## PetMania

Does anyone here have a 5 gallon tank? If so, what brand heater do you have in there?


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, heaters are expensive. That's why Iever had any until the last couple of years.


----------



## PetMania

I wouldn't think you needed one in Texas. If you live in Houston, you might need an underwater air conditioner


----------



## Mo

Lol... Underwater air conditioner...


----------



## Mo

I use the Petco brand heaters


----------



## PetMania

And they work so/so? I might try those instead of my Tetras,


----------



## Mo

Yeah. But they're thirty dollars for a fifty watt


----------



## PetMania

:shock: Whoa. Uh.........nevermind. I may have to opt for a Tetra heater until I can afford that. That's still better than the $80 heaters.


----------



## dramaqueen

I wonder how much for a 25 watt.


----------



## Mo

Hmm. I'm not sure how much that'd be


----------



## PetMania

What plants do you recommend for a 5 gallon tank, Mo? Thanks!


----------



## Mo

Penny wort, java moss, anubias, hornwort, and anacharis


----------



## PetMania

Thanks! I might buy some anacharis from you


----------



## Mo

Oh, cool!


----------



## PetMania

PMed  It looks really healthy!


----------



## Mo

Do you want some java moss for an extra 3 dollars?


----------



## Mo

Hey. I can just send you some pennywort, Rotala, ludwigia, Java moss, and one bunch of anacharis.. So it'll be a little bit of everything for 15... Basically whatever I can fit in a small flat rate box... Oh yeah and some hygro.. That stump really needs to be trimmed. Every day I have to out it back underwater.. It keeps growing out of the water, lol


----------



## PetMania

That would be awesome! Oh, but do any of them need Co2 injections? Or is it called root tabs? Sry, I get confused between the 2  <-- derp moment. 

But still, I would really appreciate that. :-D


----------



## Mo

No wouldn't need either of them.. The hygro and Rotala need high light if you want them to turn red.. But they don't need it to thrive


----------



## PetMania

okay, cool. I don't have any experience with root tabs or CO2 injections. $15 is a good deal. I would have to pay so much at a local store and then they would die the next day. That plant gel stuff is weird. :|

I'll go get my moo-la


----------



## Mo

Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

You have a couple packages t ship now. lol


----------



## PetMania

Hmmm....I'm thinking about putting terra cotta pots in the tank, too. :redyay::greenyay::blueyay:


----------



## PetMania

dramaqueen said:


> You have a couple packages t ship now. lol


 hehe, I now have 3 letters to mail  Envelopes are rare in my house now. lol.


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I have a few to ship too


----------



## PetMania

I wish stamps didn't cost so much. I gotta stop saying yes before I run out of them....and money  
Hopefully I can regain a bit back with my snail breeding project and for my rescue. :wave:


----------



## MattsBettas

Like I said, go online... You can get what are apparently quite good 25w heaters from eBay for 5$, and I got some nice aquatop 75w heaters a few months ago for 13$. Free shipping on orders over 25$ on amazon too. 

When you have tons of tnks you figure out ways to save money haha.


----------



## PetMania

Thanks, Matts! I'll be doing that, soon. Hopefully my parents will understand. They don't understand how much my pets mean to me. To them, they look like fish tacos for Taco Tuesday at Rubios.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, stamps are expensive. I buy stamps and when I need one they're gone. My mom uses them all. lol


----------



## PetMania

I feel bad because I know my parents can't afford to buy stamps all the time, and they just bought 11. In a few days, I have already used 4 :-(


----------



## lilnaugrim

Stamps....expensive? 46 cent's? I mean, I guess that's a lot if you buy 11 of them...


----------



## dramaqueen

I usually buy a whole sheet. I don't pay many bills Online like a lot of people do.


----------



## PetMania

lilnaugrim said:


> Stamps....expensive? 46 cent's? I mean, I guess that's a lot if you buy 11 of them...


Well...my parents by them. And you know how the economy is these days. I hate it when they cut salaries. 
I might save up for a book of them. 
Oh, lilnaugrim, Mo, I am mailing out the money tomorrow


----------



## Mo

I don't buy stamps or ask the price of them so I wouldn't know anything about that... Lol... I'm not even old enough to drive. 

And thanks for shipping the money out tomorrow.. I'll pick out some plants for you over the weekend... I have a ton of anacharis, and a little bit of everything else

And matt. I have to look up those heaters. I could really use anything to save money..


----------



## Mo

Soooo.... On Friday I'm probably going to change a lot of the water on all of my tank. Buy even more sand and gravel and arrange my plants that I have for sale to make it easier, to collect, cultivate and sell them


----------



## dramaqueen

Have you gotten the shipping bags yet?


----------



## PetMania

I never understood how fast plants grow. The ones i have, except for the amazon sword, barely grew. I've had my Java moss for a little over a week and nothing has grown. Or maybe I am just blind


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> I'm not even old enough to drive.


It's awesome that you are so responsible and successful at your age


----------



## MattsBettas

Java moss is an extremely slow grower. Aponogetons, on the other hand... Wow...


----------



## PetMania

My Amazon Sword duplicated in DAY!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Wow! Lol


----------



## Mo

LOL. And sorry I havnt gotten them... Pathway are a bit late... Sorry but I won't be able to get him out until Monday.. And yeah, agreed... Java moss is extremely hardy and will live forever, is a great plant, and helps with the ammonia in your tank but it's a very slow grower


----------



## Mo

PetMania said:


> It's awesome that you are so responsible and successful at your age


Three more years... lol


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Three more years... lol


Til you can drive?


----------



## Mo

Yeah


----------



## PetMania

Yay! Another person my age!


----------



## Mo

Lol. Awesome!


----------



## PetMania

The only people my age that know how to care for bettas are on this forum. Some of my friends have them and wonder how I have mine for more than a month.


----------



## dramaqueen

Mo said:


> LOL. And sorry I havnt gotten them... Pathway are a bit late... Sorry but I won't be able to get him out until Monday.. And yeah, agreed... Java moss is extremely hardy and will live forever, is a great plant, and helps with the ammonia in your tank but it's a very slow grower


Ok, that's fine. How is he doing?


----------



## Mo

He's doing great! Would you like me to take a few pictures of him?


----------



## dramaqueen

That would be great!!


----------



## Mo

Ok. I'll take some!

Oh yeah.. And matt I just bought an eBay heater.. If it works well I'll be buying some more because they were 6.88 for a 50 watt with free ship... It sound to good t be true, lol


----------



## Mo

Here they are!


----------



## dramaqueen

Was he mad when you took his pic? Lol He kept turning his back to you.


----------



## Mo

He was trying to show off to the female that injured him. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, poor guy! He's still trying to impress her. lol


----------



## Mo

Yeah.... He crazy


----------



## dramaqueen

I think you should keep her and buy Myates's steel copper male. She says he's a mean son of a gun. lol They'd be a good match. lol


----------



## Mo

Lol.. How much is he? Is he nice looking? I might be interested... If I can get her to spawn and Karen's fish.., I wouldn't mind having those two spawns... Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

You'd have to ask her if she still has him and how much she wants for him. I THINK he's a copper. I think his pic was on fb.


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't know if this link works or not. https://www.facebook.com/myates78/media_set?set=a.4845186946275.1073741858.1794934940&type=1


----------



## Mo

I want him and wouldn't mind getting him but I'd rather just try it breed Karen's fish because if this pair doesn't work out I don't wanna have to worry about selling, or caring for another fish.. I mean if they were to breed then it'd be a whole different story because a little work now pays later but I'd rather not... And my bags still havnt gotten here


----------



## PetMania

Yeah, I wouldn't take in another fish if you don't have room for it ;-) Again, making aquabid a really hard place to "look" at.


----------



## Mo

I do have space for him.. I do have another 15 gallon but when I start to have more fish I'd like to save all my space for fry and breeding stock instead of pets


----------



## PetMania

Oh. Nevermind. 

P.S. My bettas loved the Atison's Betta Food. They just gobbled it up.


----------



## Mo

Awesome! Mine loved it too


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah it's probably best to concentrate on one pair and spawn at a time.


----------



## Mo

Yeah.. After thinking about it that's the conclusion that I came to aswell... And DQ I hope your stuff gets here soon


----------



## MattsBettas

One at a time is good, it lets you focus. I just did two at a time though and I'm enjoying it, it makes it more convenient... When you feed one, you feed both, etc. in total it takes less time per spawn.


----------



## dramaqueen

I could have sent you shipping bags in half the time if I knew earlier that you needed some. I got some buck in April when I was going to try and attempt bringing my fish with me.


----------



## PetMania

MattsBettas said:


> One at a time is good, it lets you focus. I just did two at a time though and I'm enjoying it, it makes it more convenient... When you feed one, you feed both, etc. in total it takes less time per spawn.


 That is true. You would end up with more stock in less time.


----------



## Mo

Oh.... I should have asked then, sorry DQ


----------



## dramaqueen

I forgot that I had them or I would have offered.


----------



## Mo

Yeah... I wish that the bags came in earlier so yo could have him... Sorry... It's my bad not to ask... I honestly thought about it though.. If they don't come in tomorrow do you think you could send me the bags because usually I get the stuff from this guy in two days


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't know how soon I could get them to you. I need to find an envelope to put them in.


----------



## dramaqueen

Okay, I found an envelope big enough. I'm sending six bags. Is that ok? I need you to pm me your address and I can get them out in the morning. Do you think it needs 2 stamps?


----------



## Mo

im not sure how many stamps youd need, ive never done stuff like thatbut six bags would be enough and im sending you a PM right now.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll put 2 stamps on it just in case. It's ready to be mailed out in the morning.


----------



## Mo

Ok. You got my Pm, Right?  thanks DQ!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yep. You're welcome! You got my payment for the fish, didn't you?


----------



## Mo

Yeah.. I got it a few days ago )


good night DQ!


----------



## dramaqueen

Good. Good night.


----------



## PetMania

I think I see a pattern in the way I get my packages. Sometimes they come early, and sometimes uber late. Since I moved in the last year, I noticed that my mom's packages always come on time, but mine are late. Why does the post office hate me


----------



## dramaqueen

The post office sucks. If you have a tracking number it's virtually useless. I can't track my package from Amazon because it's unavailable.


----------



## dramaqueen

Mo, do you guys have a Stop n Save where you live? We're getting a new one down the street from us and I was wondering if it was a convenience store or what it was.


----------



## Mo

No... I've never heard of that.. It probably is though, they're all over the place


----------



## PetMania

What is a Stop n Save?


----------



## dramaqueen

That's what I'm trying to find out. Lol I hope it's a grocery store so we don't have to keep going to the next town.


----------



## PetMania

Oh, something like Big Lots?


----------



## Mo

Yeah. We have to drive a bit off for groceries too


----------



## PetMania

You'd think that living next to Albertson's and your school would be a positive....think again  
Kids walking all over your lawn, and cars raoring 'til 10pm at 500000000 miles an hour.


----------



## dramaqueen

We're 15 -20 minutes from Killeen but we go into another town for groceries. Where we live is like out in the country.


----------



## Mo

We live in the country too but not as far as you do.


----------



## Mo

I put a bid in this pair!!! I'm hoping to get them


----------



## MattsBettas

Who are they from?


----------



## Mo

Karen Mac Auley..... These fish are from a best of show mother and the IBC grand champion in 2012... Shes a really good breeder.


----------



## dramaqueen

You're getting some awesome fish!


----------



## Mo

i hope im getting them.. Hopefully no one else bids on them or else ill go crazy... lol, jk


----------



## dramaqueen

I hope you get them. You can't go wrong with Karen's fish.


----------



## Mo

yeah.. i agree.. BTW i just got the bags today from MVP aquatics....


----------



## dramaqueen

OK, you should get mine tomorrow. Now you'll have plenty to ship your fry in when they get big enough to sell. Future fry. lol


----------



## Mo

lol. Ill make sure i get that pair


----------



## dramaqueen

Let us know if you get them. Good luck!


----------



## Mo

Ill let yall know, and thanks!


----------



## MattsBettas

Those are from Karen? Wow... Those aren't what I would expect from her.


----------



## dramaqueen

Why not?


----------



## Mo

Tat sounds a bit harsh, matt... Lol


----------



## Mo




----------



## PetMania

Oooo....who's that? :-D


----------



## MattsBettas

I didn't intend that to sound harsh, I promise! To me there are just certain colours I associate with her fish and those aren't one of them.


----------



## Mo

Oh.. I think that came out of two BF's lol


----------



## Mo

It came out of a Blue HM BF and a Yellow HM BF. Here line produced all sorts of fish

And that make is DQ's


----------



## dramaqueen

Yep, he's mine.  He's so pretty! You got some good flaring shots of him. I guess he's still showing off for mean girl. Lol


----------



## PetMania

Very pretty fish, DQ!


----------



## Mo

I know that you'll love him DQ! He has such an interesting personality


----------



## Mo

So... I just did a 100% water change on the 15 gallon and converted it to a divided tank which sadly meant no room for my driftwood....  

just bought a white Pair of HM Bettas on AB and am hoping they arrive here safely soon.... Still hoping for the auction of the HM pair from Karen to end so I can finally call them mine... Also ordered some IAL from Amy Lin

Also..... I ordered even more shipping bags from eBay. This time for plants


----------



## Mo




----------



## Mo

Hygro


----------



## Mo

Tub o plants


----------



## Mo

Hornwort


----------



## dramaqueen

He's so pretty!


----------



## Mo

Yeah, he's gorgeous


----------



## dramaqueen

He looks like he has some red in him. When do you find out about the auction?


----------



## Mo

I find out in 17 hours and yes, he does have some red in him..


----------



## dramaqueen

I guess we have to wait until tomorrow to find out.


----------



## Mo

Yeah.. I wish I didn't have to. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Has anyone else made a bid on them?


----------



## Mo

I hope not.. I'll check right now


----------



## Mo

Nope

BTW - Matt - this line produces BF's Multi's, steels, and melano fish... Here's the parents

Parents









The pair


----------



## dramaqueen

Awesome! I had 2 several years back that I got from Jackie Hutchersn that came from a pair from Karen. The male was dark blue with a butterfly pattern and the female was yellow. There was something wrong with her and she died like 3 months after I got her. The male died last January from a faulty heater.


----------



## Mo

Oh. That's sad  I'm hoping that if I can get this pair that Karen has some extra fish as I'd like more than just one male and female from her if I'm already getting some


----------



## dramaqueen

Is it raining down your way?


----------



## Mo

It is now


----------



## Mo

The Worst of it just passed... There's like 3 flash flood warnings and one watch


----------



## Mo

It's pouring again...


----------



## Mo

Take a look DQ.... Lol... It's the front yard


----------



## Mo

Its worse now... lol.. and DQ, you should receive the fish wednesday.. It says priority mail - one day on the label that i printed for you


----------



## PetMania

Wow. It rained pretty hard last Wednesday for us, and my mom said that it didn't rain here. Pftt. 
I'm still stepping in mud.


----------



## Mo

lol.... I cant even get to the plant bin outside  i need to set up some more bins because i have too many plants... 

theres only like an hour left in the auction for the fish. I hope I can get them. If I do then ill have three pairs coming in

I also need to to water changes and move around the plants, tanks and decorations for the incoming and outgoing fish.. also wondering if I should condition in jars or tanks. Im thinking jars because they are a bit more controlled, are easy to clean, easier to feed in, and the fish can be carded but it says in the auction that they are nesting and ready to breed so im hoping i can breed them within a few days of arrival


----------



## PetMania

Good Luck! I hope you get them


----------



## Mo

Thanks!


----------



## Mo

Im going to rearrange, clean and change water in my tanks for thirty minutes then come back and watch the auction for the last twenty minutes like a hawk


----------



## Mo

YESSSSSSSSS!!!!! I got them!


----------



## PetMania

Yay!!!!! Congratz Mo


----------



## Mo

Thanks!


----------



## PetMania

Don't forget to show us some pics  hehe


----------



## Mo

Lol. I'll show y'all


----------



## dramaqueen

Yay! *happy dance* Congrats!!


----------



## PetMania

Maybe you should post a pic of them on the Aquabid thread?


----------



## Mo

I might do that later. Thanks for the suggestion petmania!


----------



## dramaqueen

You can post pics here, too. lol


----------



## Mo

Lol... I should be getting them Wednesday and my whites the next day so those will be picture packed days.. Hopefully


----------



## dramaqueen

Sounds good and I'll try to post pics of yours when he gets here if I can get my camera to cooperate.


----------



## Mo

Yeah you should get him Wednesday so I'll be expecting pictures! Lol


And I think we got about 8 inches if rain because when I went to look at the gage it was full at 6.5 inches but was tipping over with water spoiling out so I'm guessing we got easily over 8 inches of rain possible 9+ there was supposedly a foot in some areas... Maybe that was ours.. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Wow, that's a lot of rain! It's been dry here today so far.


----------



## Mo

Lol.. It's hard to think that since you're only like two hours or less away from me

Also. Just ordered some Vinegar eels, Microworms, Banana Worms, WalterWorms, Decap Brine Shrimp Eggs, Artificial Plankton Rotifers, 3 sponge filters, and 50 grams of Indian Almond Leaf... Not from the same people of course, lol in the past week I've also ordered three pairs of fish.. Two whites and then the pair from karen


----------



## PetMania

Pretty big grocery list you got there. I wonder what you're using it for *sarcastic smile 
lol


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I want these fish to grow well, and I want them to grow FAST... Lots of BBS, big variety diet, clean water, and heat involved.. I'm going to keep to heaters set at the same temperature to keep it even more accurate, stable and safe. If one ends up not working... Then the other one will.. Also two sponge filters with active media and LOTS, and LOTS of clean water.. Probably daily or every other day substantially large water changes


----------



## Mo

I'll be purchasing even more food for them as they get bigger... This food is all just for the first month and a half to two months. Then it'll be larger but sill high protein foods... I can't wait to try out the artificial plankton rotifers


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Lol.. I want these fish to grow well, and I want them to grow FAST... Lots of BBS, big variety diet, clean water, and heat involved.. I'm going to keep to heaters set at the same temperature to keep it even more accurate, stable and safe. If one ends up not working... Then the other one will.. Also two sponge filters with active media and LOTS, and LOTS of clean water.. Probably daily or every other day substantially large water changes


I know that betta fry take a lot more effort, but I have this theory for when I start to breed platys. I want them to grow fast so I can pick the best ones, sell/adopt out the others, and get the next batch ready. I love how all of the different colours mix together and look like a rainbow. I don't know about you, but this is more for a hobby than profit.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'd say you're pretty prepared. Lol


----------



## Mo

Yeah.. I love owning, breeding and discussing about these fish. There is always something new to learn about them. I can't wait to get back into breeding again. The best feeling is when people comment you on them and you know YOU bred the fish you know YOU did all the work.. It's a great feeling to know that you raised something beautiful and it wouldn't be swimming around there without you

And yeah DQ I feel prepared.... For once, lol. There's always something that I want but for now, I have everything I can ever need


----------



## PetMania

+1 to the max! 

I don't understand how someone can enjoy life without be taught responsibility and reward. I can say 150.6% that these fish do exactly that. 

Fish in general are amazing pets and one of the best hobbies IMO.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. I agree. Breeding them is soo much fun and rewarding. Sure it takes dedication and hard work. But I love it


----------



## PetMania

I hope that one day I will be able to breed. ATM, I enjoy giving bettas a second chance. I am looking into bringing baby platys into the world and watching them grow up.


----------



## Mo

I've nver had platys but have always thought they were beautiful. Good luck with them


----------



## PetMania

Thanks! Good luck with your bettas


----------



## Mo

Thanks! Once again good luck with your platy's


----------



## dramaqueen

I'd like to be able to actually meet a breeder and see their fishtoom and actually see what breeding is all about.


----------



## Mo

I got to see Rachel's which was amazing and I loved it!


----------



## PetMania

See where the magic happens  lol. I've watched YouTube vids of people's breeding rooms. Some have the whole nine yards.


----------



## Mo

lol. yeah


----------



## dramaqueen

A lot of magic happens in those breeding tanks. lol I always wanted a juvenile betta that I could watch grow up. I've got a female that is around 4 months old and she's tiny. It will be amazing to see her change in a few months.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. Maybe I can send you a juvie white...


----------



## dramaqueen

Ooh, I'd love one!


----------



## Mo

I'll set aside one for you once I start breeding 

The full list of Everything I'm getting in the mail this week

2 Pairs Of HM Platinum White Betta Fish

1 Pair of MultiColor Steel Betta Fish

Decapsulated Brine Shrimp

Artificial Plankton Rotifers

Vinegar Eels

MicroWorms

WalterWorms

BananaWorms

15 IAL Leaves + a Few Extras

Three Sponge Filters

Shipping Bags For Plants

6 Shipping Bags For Fish From DQ

Payment for Plants From PetMania

One 50 Watt Heater

50 Grams Of Indian Almond Leaves From Amy Lin


----------



## dramaqueen

Sounds good. Where is Matt tonight?


----------



## Mo

I'm not sure... He's probably just busy

Doing a trial run with my current Brine Shrimp eggs.. Seeing how it turn out.. I'll pack your fish tomorrow DQ. Already got the label for it


----------



## MattsBettas

Me? Lol


----------



## Mo

Lol. Hi!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Mo. Well, there's Matt!


----------



## Mo

Lol. I just scared myself.... Sooo..... I was looking through Betta stuff and came upon basement Bettas FB page (which I enjoy looking at) and saw a picture of mine in her photos folder, scared me because instinctively I thought I did something wrong. Thankfully I had just forgotten that I let TFK use a photo of mine for the plant profile of hornwort and I guess that that's what was used to sell the plants she had. I'm glad it wasnt something I was in trouble for. Lol



Eek! First bid placed on the copper female. So happy that she's (probably) going to a good home now


----------



## dramaqueen

I hope mean girl gets a good home.


----------



## Mo

Me too


----------



## Mo

Just finished packaging some plants... They were for free and I pulled out a big amount but it didn't even put a dent on the amount I still have

Mean girl SOLD

Also.. My stupid cat knocked over my experimental brine shrimp hatchery. It's in a shelf and she jumped up and knocked it over, lol.... It's all over my floor now so I need to clean it up.. I put some more water in there so hopefully the hatchery is still going as most if the eggs stayed at the bottom in the bottle


----------



## PetMania

dramaqueen said:


> A lot of magic happens in those breeding tanks. lol I always wanted a juvenile betta that I could watch grow up. I've got a female that is around 4 months old and she's tiny. It will be amazing to see her change in a few months.


 I got a baby from Wal-Mart. In the 3 weeks that I have had her, she has grown on me, literally.


----------



## PetMania

Yay! She has a home. 

Sorry about your hatchery. I'm scared to have a cat because a)claws b)they go EVERYWHERE c)claws 
:/ lol


----------



## Mo

The lady is super nice and cooperative and already sent my the payment...

And yeah. Lol cats are crazy

D) they go ever where with those claws and will do ANYthing with them.


----------



## PetMania

e) they stare at you with those eyes


----------



## lilnaugrim

I totally love my cat's! They really don't do much with their claws honestly. They make muffins on my bed but that's about it ^_^ Even the boy cat doesn't play with you with his claws, the girl does, but the boy's don't 

Glad your copper girl found a good home ^_^


----------



## PetMania

I have never had a cat, but I have pet-sitted and played with my friends' cats. Those claws hurt! I'm not tuna! Lol. But they are soft and cute.


----------



## Mo

Lol. My cats funny when she try's to claw things.. But when she clawed the hatchery it wasn't that funny anymore.... 

And


Arghhhhh!!!! I can't print any shipping labels and be waster 25 dollars on trying it... Plus I can't void two of the labels because I didn't realize there was a new issue. I thought I had printed it but when I looked there was no barcode and no tracking information on it!!


----------



## PetMania

Dang. Seems like both of us are in a pickle. I'm home from school because of a cold and heart burn, and your cat and printer are clawing at you


----------



## Mo

Lol. I don't have school today luckily. I hope this stuff gets fixed. I don't get an allowance and all my money comes from Bettas sooo loosing money is not an option. I'm going to try to I to the post office and explain it to them


----------



## Mo

I was old I need to download java


----------



## dramaqueen

Good morning! Mo, it sounds like you're having a busy day off from school. PetMania, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Lol. I don't have school today luckily. I hope this stuff gets fixed. I don't get an allowance and all my money comes from Bettas sooo loosing money is not an option. I'm going to try to I to the post office and explain it to them


I know how you feel. With the economy today, I have to make my own spending money. Luckily, my fish pay for themselves. Snails and livebearers aren't going to make much money, but enough to give my bettas a good home.


----------



## PetMania

Thanks, DQ! Mornin' all!


----------



## Mo

Yeah. These plants are making me just enough money.. Plus I just got birthday money so I'm using that to start breeding again... And yeah.. A busy day off school DQ, lol


----------



## PetMania

I used to be able to just use my birthday money (thank you grandma), but now I don't get it and I have to make my own money. Do you guys have any suggestions on what to charge for my breeds? This is my first time breeding.


----------



## Mo

Hmm. I have no ideas. All my spawns were supported with fish money until this one. It's funny because you didn't get any and I got even more this year, lol... I guess just try to do extra work around the house and generously ask you parents for a small allowance?


----------



## Mo

Downloading java on my sisters computer (she's so awesome!)


----------



## dramaqueen

Yay for nice sisters. lol


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Hmm. I have no ideas. All my spawns were supported with fish money until this one. It's funny because you didn't get any and I got even more this year, lol... I guess just try to do extra work around the house and generously ask you parents for a small allowance?


Yeah, that's the thing. My dad's paycheck was reduced again and now my 'rents can't afford allowance. I understand that. I like being independent so I don't like asking them for money, so I am trying to find ways to make some. I was thinking something like 2 platys for $1, 5 snails for $1. I don't need, like, $100.....not yet :3


----------



## Mo

Yeah. That little money always helps here and there. Maybe you can invest in live food cultures. They always sell quick


----------



## PetMania

Hmm. Thanks Mo! I'll look into that


----------



## Mo

Your welcome! They're awesome and easy to grow but are kinda smelly. Lol


----------



## Mo

Another thing coming in the male. Just ordered some daphnia. The lady was so nice. She gave me a discount because I've bought a few times from her before. And the guy that I got my cultures from reduced the price of the decap brine shrimp, plankton providers and IAL I added on to my order because he said after I bought those cultures I'm considered technically a repeat costumer, lol


----------



## PetMania

That's really nice of them.


----------



## Mo

Yeah if anyone needs some large cultures at a cheap price buy from fish_guy on Aquabid & bugpantry.com


----------



## PetMania

I think I might start growing/selling infusoria cultures. I might also breed snails for pleco food.


----------



## Mo

Auctions Offered By FishGuy_1995

Auctions a Offered By BugPantryCom

I haven't received my items from either seller but I've bought from the second person, she sent a very large culture with great instructions. She was a great seller and I can't wait to receive my items from her again. The first guy is a great seller so far. Great professional communication with great deals and prices.

Also. I wouldn't recommend growing infusoria, I don't think I've seen many people buy it as not very many breeders actually culture and feed it. It's only used for the first few days anyways


----------



## PetMania

Yeah, nevermind. I read about the different cultures you can have and changed my mind. I'll still do my breeding, but as far as cultures go...well. 
I might grow plants and sell them. They seem to make good money


----------



## Mo

Yeah. Plants always sell. And I got the labels to print correctly!


----------



## PetMania

Yay! Good labels....lol


----------



## Mo

Lol, yep


----------



## PetMania

The mail is not coming today, right? 'Cus it's Columbus Day?


----------



## Mo

Yeah. I'm not able to get or ship anything today


----------



## dramaqueen

Nope, no mail.  Not that I'm expecting anything today. lol Wednesday I got my new fish and I'm supposed to get some yarn and a book for my mom.


----------



## PetMania

I just hope that my snails aren't stuck at the post office.


----------



## Mo

DQ I also sent a sample of the food I use to help him get adjusted


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, thanks! What kind? I have NLS betta pellets, Omega one betta buffet pellets and I just got some NLS thera A and some Atisons. Not much of that left, though.


----------



## PetMania

DQ, where did you get the NLS thera A?


----------



## Mo

It's a mix of atisons pro, atisons food, and rick Caputos black gold


----------



## dramaqueen

Sounds like s good mix. PetMania, I got it from Amazon. I've ordered so much crap from Amazon since moving to Texas it isn't even funny. I bet my shipping was over $100. I need a subscription to Prime for free shipping. Lol


----------



## PetMania

okay. Just wondering since I don't see it at my pet stores


----------



## Mo

Lol DQ


----------



## Mo




----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh I love seeing those boxes when I get home!!! Are they fish today or just supplies? If they be feesh, I want pictures! lol


----------



## Mo

Lol. Those are the ones I'm shipping out. It's fish plants and a sample of food in drama queens box


----------



## dramaqueen

All ready to go out tomorrow.


----------



## Mo

Yep. Yours is the top left hand corner one


----------



## Mo

Me miss


----------



## MattsBettas

How did you heat all that?


----------



## dramaqueen

That looks like a big box! lol Nice tanks and setup!


----------



## Mo

Some of the larger tanks were heated and I moved the jars into my closet during the winter and heated it with the space heater. I even had some jars outside. Those fish grew the fastest and thanks DQ! I'm hoping to get this built again


----------



## MattsBettas

Wow. I need some way to fit like... Six more ten gallons in my room lol, but that isn't happening. 

Are space heaters expensive to run?


----------



## Mo

Lol. I just have wooden stands for mine.. The space heater wasn't expensive for me to run but I lost 8 spawns and 500 fry due to a faulty space heater. That's when I stopped breeding


----------



## PetMania

Aww, sorry 'bout that Mo. But it is amazing how many bettas you housed. I wish I could do that . A 10' x 10' room ain't that much.


----------



## Mo

I'm pretty sure that's what I have, lol. I just made very good use of my space


----------



## Mo

Just measured 11 x 11


----------



## dramaqueen

Losing fry IS discouraging. Some people use heat tae to heat tanks. I don't know if that would be an option for you or how it works.


----------



## Mo

I have been recommended heat tape but have never tried it. I might be looking into it because I don't want to use space heaters anymore. But for now ill just put my jars in a large, heated bin or tank


----------



## Mo

I also had sooo much more supplies. At one point I had 25 bottles of atisons Betta pro


----------



## Mo

The rest of the pro was in use or sold, or just not in the picture I think there's only 10 or 15 in there


----------



## PetMania

:shock:......25? 

I could definetly not fit all of those tanks in my room (I have a lot of furniture in there). 
Kudos to you. ;-)


----------



## MattsBettas

Ive decided to get rid of my bed and get another shelve and a big table... Sounds like a good plan, right? 

(Jokes...)!


----------



## Mo

Lol I kept my bed but slowly started replacing everything else with supplies and tank stands


----------



## dramaqueen

Matt, you could sleep in your living room and turn your bedroom into a fishroom. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Mo, your journal has turned into a chatroom. lol But I love talking to my "kids". You guys are fun and make me smile.


----------



## Mo

Lol


----------



## PetMania

hehe. I'll just pitch up my tent and sleep in the backyard. :3


----------



## Mo

dramaqueen said:


> Mo, your journal has turned into a chatroom. lol But I love talking to my "kids". You guys are fun and make me smile.


LOL. Didn't see this until now... I just realized I've stopped journaling and have just been taking to y'all, lol. I need to start journaling again... Starting tomorrow!


----------



## dramaqueen

Mo could pitch a tent out in his yard but he'd get washed away by the rain. lol


----------



## PetMania

How about the roof? I heard that birds make great stake-out pals :3


----------



## MattsBettas

You didn't realize it had turned into a chat room even after it became 50 pages long in three weeks? Lol...


----------



## PetMania

Hehe, lucky Mo. A journal becomes a social hub  But it is nice to talk to people when the coffee house chat is not so busy.


----------



## dramaqueen

I like this journal better than the coffeehouse chat. Lol


----------



## MattsBettas

Coffeehouse chat used to be _way_ more active. I miss it when it was like that, there was always lots to talk about. It's still a nice, friendly thread though.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah but I like this one better. I don't get ignored here. Lol


----------



## PetMania

True. I'm staying home again today. I see that this "chat" is still going lol ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sure Mo and Matt will be here shortly. Lol


----------



## PetMania

Hehe. I'd say around another hour for Mo. I don't know about Matt, though.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think Matt 's on later in the evening.


----------



## Mo

Lol. I'm here now and I can't wait to get home to see what fishy items have arrive right after I ship out the fish and plants


----------



## MattsBettas

I'm on now.

What time is it in Texas?


----------



## Mo

4:12


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait until tomorrow. The only thing is we're supposed to go to the store but if it's raining we're not going. We usually have to go to the beauty shop for my mom to get her hair done, then we go to the bakery, then we spend over an hour at HEB and buy $150 worth of groceries, go eat something then go home. Then I have to unload everything myself and put everything away myself then eat. I'll take care of the fish before I eat though.


----------



## Mo

Soooo... Sitting in the car right now are DramaQueens Fish, 3 other fish, two females and a male, then some plants. I just checked your boys box and he's fine. Stressed, but fine


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh so you guys are an hour ahead of me. It's been almost eight years since I was in Texas... I swear I used to know the time difference.


----------



## dramaqueen

That's why you're on so late at night, Matt. Lol


----------



## PetMania

Mo, you and Dq are 2 hours ahead of me. When I first came on to this forum, I wondered why some people weren't on at 8 :3 

How long do you guys think a package will take being shipped from one side of the country to another? (Math class time!)


----------



## Mo

Sooo. Just got home and found my payment from you pet mania, and my heater. It's sooo awesome and cool looking. Very sleek and interesting modern design. And thanks for the extra money PetMania! I'll be sure to get it out tomorrow. 

Also. It depends on how you ship it. Are we talking first class, priority, or express


----------



## PetMania

Let me check on that. I'll ask lilnaugrim. 

No problem! I felt bad that I got the money out late and figured you could use the extra cash


----------



## PetMania

Nevermind. It's priority shipping. It's getting here Oct. 17th. I'm so excited.


----------



## Mo

Lol. Thanks. And I've shipped first class and gotten items to New York in 2 days..... Twice


----------



## PetMania

Hmmm. Is today the 15th? Then Jarvis would get here Thursday? 

Lil, he'll probably go into a temporary tank until I get his 5-gallon perfected. 
I'm going to use the awesome plants I bought from you, Mo, in the tank


----------



## Mo

Lol. They are awesome aren't they? Especially because they're from me, lol jk

And I wouldn't expect him there Thursday if I were you but don't be surprised if he shows up friday


----------



## PetMania

Actually, I would be okay if he gets here on Friday. Gives me more time to finish the landscaping in his tank. 

Your plants are awesome! Well taken care of  The ones I usually get from PetCo and PetSmart die within a week. :evil: I think it's that weird "plant gel" they use. Snail-free? Yeah....right


----------



## Mo

lol. My petco is pretty good with their plants... I got lucky. My fish are supposed to get here tomorrow and in soo exited.. I paid just as much for shipping on the USB though as I did on the plants. Lol, it was 75 dollars for one pair. But try are a good pair so I'm not mad about spending that much. Oh yeah and here's the heater, personally.... I love it, lol. I'll def be buying more In the future

And you need to post some pics of Jarvis on mo's chat room thread! lol


----------



## PetMania

I'll do that! I just hope he won't be shy lol


----------



## Mo

Lol, I havnt had many Bettas shy before. My Thai imports were a hit shy but fish bred in the US are especially happy but I don't even know why... It's just my experience. Also my favorite fish were probably ones that came from a breeder up In NY. They were flaring in the bag. My last ones didn't even start flaring until the 2nd day... Well... Except for mean girl, lol


----------



## PetMania

My betta, Hercules, was extremely shy. As in you walk by=he swims away and hides for an hour. ANd now, after being in a divided 10 gallon next to another betta, won't flinch if I put my finger up to the glass.


----------



## Mo

Lol. I went to petco's once and very time you'd walk but this MG CT male... He'd flare and this is the first time I've ever seen this.. I've never even owned a male or seen any at Petco or petsmart that has flared when you walked by until I saw this guy


----------



## Mo

Shipping out two packages of plants tomorrow... Those will be the sixth items I've shipped out already by Wednesday.. Lol, that's a first


----------



## PetMania

Congrats on the success Mo!


----------



## Mo

Thank you! I'm sooooo exited and can't wait for my pair to arrive tomorrow!!!


----------



## PetMania

Where'd they come from?


----------



## Mo

The Steel MultiColor pair was from Karen Mac Auley. Their mother was a Best In Show Fish, and Karen was the International Betta Congress Grand Champion in 2012, She finished #1 in the point standings. And the White Pairs are from a breeder on Aquabid from the US

Also....... MINE!!!!!!!


----------



## PetMania

lol
Wow. You got a great pair there. Is that the fish that cost you $75? 
Seems like a lot of money, yet the fish are probably worth it since they are champions.


----------



## Mo

Yeah... They were 70.... I think it's actually kinda cheap for such a good pair. I would have been willing to pay more, lol...


----------



## dramaqueen

Her fish are expensive but worth it.


----------



## PetMania

I can imagine the fry they would produce. Wow........fish hobbyist heaven


----------



## Mo

Lol. Imagine what it's like being her. She has soo many nice fish and probably some nicer that we havnt even seen from this spawn


----------



## Mo

dramaqueen said:


> her fish are expensive but worth it.


+1000


----------



## Mo

Pet mania. I just finished packing your stuff! I could fit three bags of anacharis, hygro, ludwigia, pennywort, Rotala, Java moss.. And I'm not sure if I out any hornwort in there or not


----------



## Mo

Soooo.... No ones on right now? I'm soo bored guys


----------



## lilnaugrim

I lurk lol but going to bed soon anyway


----------



## Mo

Lol. Stay awake! Sooo. How's life? lol..


----------



## lilnaugrim

but I've got classes in the morning :-( actually I have work but same difference since some weird things have been happening that I know my boss will blame me for >.>


----------



## Mo

Lol.. Work.. That ain't for me.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well I kind of have to if I want to keep my cell phone plan going, gas in my car and food in my tummy lol


----------



## Mo

Lol. I have parents to do that for me.. I'm still in middle school sooo.... Work will be an issue later on in life... What's your job


----------



## lilnaugrim

Work while you have time!! lol j/k, play while you have time. And take all the naps you can! I wish I could take a class on napping in college, we sorely need one! Nearly fell asleep today during classes and I only had two morning classes! That should be a breeze!

Anywho, speaking of napping, I need to head off to bed now. Sorry I can't entertain longer!


----------



## Mo

Okay. Good night lilnaugrim


----------



## lilnaugrim

Night Night!


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Pet mania. I just finished packing your stuff! I could fit three bags of anacharis, hygro, ludwigia, pennywort, Rotala, Java moss.. And I'm not sure if I out any hornwort in there or not


 Thanks! It's okay if you didn't get it in there. I heard that hornwort takes over tanks. Not sure if that's true but I only have 4 tanks to fill ;-)


Mo said:


> Soooo.... No ones on right now? I'm soo bored guys


 I'm here! I'm bored, too. I already ran out of Star Wars movies to watch.


----------



## Mo

Lol.. And if it takes over you can just cut it or sell it and make a little money but I tried to fit some in and I couldn't


----------



## PetMania

That's okay. hehe. Now I am imagining plants taking over. My mind is a weird place :3 
See, my parents don't think teenagers my age can be as responsible/successful as you. I barely got away with 4 bettas. I wonder how you got your parents to let you sell and buy betta related things.


----------



## Mo

Lol. Thanks! My parents just trusted me and as I got more and more fish and they said as long as I'm responsible with everything and be safe it's fine


----------



## PetMania

My parents totally need to say that. I've said this on the coffeehouse chat, but my parents mock me for my "love of fish" and that I will become a tree-hugger-environmentalist.

Oh, and two seconds after I posted this...my dad asked me what I wanted for Christmas and he said "you can't have anything to do with fish". I just walkled outta the room.


----------



## Mo

Lol. My parents don't buy me fish.. They just give me money to do it on Christmas and my birthday..


----------



## PetMania

mine complain about my fish, but they keep offering to pay. I pay for most of it, so why should they complain. I save my money. I'm not into all of the shoes, makeup, and clothing like other people are. I prefer seeing healthy, happy fish frolic in a tank.


----------



## Mo

Lol. Mine definitely don't offer to pay for it... They just seem proud and interested in what I do.. I often get questions asking... So watcha doing today? They've offered to help sometimes when I'm doing water changes in the larger tanks, but I don't follow them up on it.


----------



## PetMania

Lol. You. Are. So. Lucky. I don't get any help. But I like that actually. I know then that things don't get messed up. 
My parents probably just don't want fish tacos on the floor if something goes wrong.


----------



## Mo

Lol. I guess I am lucky, I never really thought about it though, lol.. And fish tacos have only have only happened to me once.... My dad and I were moving EVERYTHING and one of the fish got out while we weren't looking, then I couldn't find her and I found her smushed... Then I looked con my shoe.... She was an awesome fish and a great, easy breeder 


Also, DQ your fish are about an hour away from you as of an hour ago


Here's meh shipments going out tomorrow
And yes, that is my fish towel


----------



## PetMania

Aww. That's why I can't have ADFs. My mom insists that one day she will come home and step on one of them. :shock: A bit extreme, mom. 
Fish-towel......lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I totally have a fish towel as well lol and a fish wash cloth for just little water droplet's or drying my hands or equipment ^_^


----------



## Mo

Lol, I love meh fish towel...

And ewww... I just threw up on our back porch so I'm staying home again.l don't mind it since nothing is going on at school and my pair should arrive here today


----------



## Mo

Wouldn't mind getting this male for only 25.00 with shipping included... If he's still available by the time I deposit my money from pet mania then I might get him but I'll probably be using that money to be buying more heaters and equipment


----------



## Mo




----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh well that sucks :-( geeze, everyone's getting sick aren't they! I'm not feeling the best right now but that's been going on for about a month or so now, PetMania is sick, you're sick! Gee, I hope Matt and DQ stay healthy!


----------



## Mo

Lol. I hope they stay healthy too.. I was fine this morning eating eggs, bacon, a biscuit and some apple slices then all of a sudden.... You know what happens here, lol... My dad said I didn't have a fever and the something probably just upset my stomach.. Maybe eating too fast or something


----------



## lilnaugrim

Possibly, probably just a mixture of too much heavy food that did it. I wish my breakfast's were that nice, instead I just get some oatmeal or maybe some cereal if I'm lucky lol.


----------



## Mo

LOL. That's another thing that my parents are really good about... My dad always gets up super early to make everyone a nice breakfast.


----------



## lilnaugrim

That's nice ^_^ my parent's are divorced and my mom get's up at 3:45 to go to work for 5 so that won't help with getting breakfast. Same with dad, although he gets up at 4:30 instead, so us kids are left to make our own stuff. I usually don't have a lot of time in the morning since I like to get to school around 7 to get my wicked awesome parking spot! So quick breakfast's or Dunkin' Donuts for me  although I haven't gotten Dunkin' lately since I can no longer have coffee in the morning, otherwise I'll be right next to you vomiting >.< stupid ADHD meds don't like coffee apparently! But I still do! lol


----------



## Mo

Lol... That's gross. I wonder what dunkins tastes like.., I've never had it before


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh, you guy's don't have Dunkin Donuts over there? It's a coffee shop.


----------



## Mo

I'm not sure if we do but I've never seen one... I've heard of them though


And... Just finished putting ferts in my tanks, put extra since all but one of my tanks don't contain any fish... My guppy's were trying to eat the fertilizers, lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ah okay, well it's a great fast breakfast shop and there's like a million in New England lol. I love coffee but their Iced Coffee is the best! I'm not really fond of donuts much so I can't really speculate on their's but the muffins and breakfast sandwiches are great 

lol to the Guppies. Yeah, I use Vita-Chem sometimes and especially in the girl's tank, they swim through thinking it's some sort of food paste and would try to eat it lol, well it worked fine since it was getting into their bodies two way's so I didn't care much. :-D


----------



## Mo

Lol. I don't think there are a million in texas.... Lemme google if they have them here. They don't have nearly as many donut shops here but there's corner stores that sell TACOS!!!! Mmmmm


My guppies are crazy.. They eat the Bettas food, they just ate some BBS... Newly hatched.. They eat everything.. Try to eat the plants, and pick off everything, lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, it's definitely more of a New England/surrounding area thing. But also just because we have a higher population per square mile than most of the other US though, so that helps as well. We drink coffee like it's our job and half the time we think it is haha I went to Spain year and a half ago and they even had Dunkin Donuts there too! But alas, no iced coffee which made me sad.


----------



## Mo

Lol... I think tacos and coke are the thing here. Lol... Everyone loves that... But for me, I love sweet tea, lol... Wish they had a sweet tea shop


----------



## lilnaugrim

Dunkin's sell tea, although it's usually not that sweet. Yeah, taco's are okay but definitely not my thing lol


----------



## Mo

I love tacos...


----------



## Mo

There are 6 dunking donuts within 50 miles of me... And the closest one is 30 miles


----------



## Illhearted

30 miles for bad coffee? Not worth it.


----------



## Mo

Lol


----------



## Illhearted

One of the good things about Thirdworldlia is that we have good locally grown coffee so I make my own.


----------



## Mo

Thirdworldia? Lol... My mom makes her own coffee but it's not locally grown as far as I know... I don't think she liked the locally grown one.. The good thing about us is were near Austin so we can get locally grown everything


----------



## dramaqueen

I haven't been sick in years. I'm never around anyone long enough to pick up germs. Lol I'm anxiously awaiting my fish!! Lol Mo, I love tacos, too! Any kind of Mexican food, actually.And I like Thai food and Chinese food. I hope you guys feel better.


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol 30 miles, that's totally worth it! haha I have a Dunkin less than 3 miles from my house and another that roughly 3-4 miles from that one ^_^


----------



## dramaqueen

Mo,do you ever go to Whole Foods in Austin? The place is awesome!


----------



## Mo

YESSSS!!!!! I love everything at whole foods... Sooo many samples and the candy there is awesome!


----------



## Illhearted

Whole Foods is too rich for me. Lucky you can afford it DQ.


----------



## Mo

There are snobs that shop there but it isn't that expensive IMO.. We don't got there a lot but when we do I love it..


----------



## Illhearted

Depends on how much money you make Mo lol


----------



## Mo

Lol... I wish I made money. I only 13, but I do see lots of people from Westlake there... Which is a wealthier area of Austin if anyone doesn't know where/what that is


----------



## Mo

My fish are in my city already. The PO is only about 15 minutes away!


----------



## dramaqueen

Actually, I don't shop there but my brother does. He spends $200-300 there easy.


----------



## Mo

That's a lot for groceries.... Right?


----------



## Illhearted

Not necessarily


----------



## lilnaugrim

Depends on who you're buying for and how many lol. We spend 200-300 on groceries each week but we're feeding three guy's and me, with the occasional guest. But we tend to buy name-brand stuff since my "grandfather" is so darn picky it ain't even funny.


----------



## Mo

... I never pay attention to the grocery receipt.. I wouldn't know anything about it. Lol


----------



## Mo

How did this Betta journal turn into grocery shopping thing? Lol


----------



## Mo

picture of a guppy!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

This has turned into everything but a journal! Lol


----------



## Mo

LOL DQ!!!! I'm going to check the tracking in your fish right now BTW


----------



## Mo

Out for delivery


----------



## Mo

My fish should arrive today and they are in my city.. My plant shipping bags should arrive aswell today... They should have arrived 30 minutes ago but we got another 1 1/2 inches of rain last night so I wouldn't be suprised if there was a delay


----------



## lilnaugrim

Geeze that's a lot of rain! I mean, we get plenty of rain up here but if we get storms its usually more in the line of Blizzards and Tropical Hurricanes and the occasional Flash Flood comes along lol I guess we just get everything though.


----------



## Illhearted

Do you still have plants for sale Mo?


----------



## Mo

Yes, just anacharis though... 2.50 for a bunch and 7.00 for shipping. Bunches include 6-8 8-12 inch long strands

And I have no idea why it's raining sooo much over here right now.. I think we got 9 inches the other day because the new said some parts got up to 12 and our rain gage only go's up to 7.... It was tipping over when I found it at 7 inches..


----------



## Mo

Here!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

I got him!! Sorry for not posting earlier. I've been dealing with some stuff. OMG he's gorgeous! I also got the shipping bags back that I sent you. It said no such address?


----------



## Mo

3 fish. WTH?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mo

I'm glad you like him DQ!! And that's my address, lol... That's the same address that Karen sent my fish to, lol..

Also.. I didn't think I'd have to card the fish right out of there bag during acclimation! The male was already flaring right out of the the bag, lol.


----------



## Mo

The fish are already eating pellets


----------



## dramaqueen

Yours is already eating, too. He's really active and was so happy to get out of the bag


----------



## Mo

Lol. That's how he was with me too.. He was like hitting the sides of the bag like crazy when I picked him up. It's great to know that he's going well! How's his injury looking? It's been looking like its healing over the last week or so


----------



## dramaqueen

I couldn't even tell he had an injury.


----------



## Mo

Good  he's been healing nice


----------



## Mo

Here they are!


----------



## Illhearted

AB is sooo dangerous.


----------



## Mo

Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, it is. lol


----------



## Mo

I would have gotten this pair though no matter where I saw them..


----------



## dramaqueen

You got a fantastic pair. Karen is one of the best breeders in the IBC.


----------



## Mo

Agreed.


----------



## PetMania

I come back and see that this "chat" has recieved another 10 pages 

Went to school today. Like I said before; A TON OF HOMEWORK DUE. So, I just stopped by to say hi. Won't be on probably for awhile )aka hours).


----------



## Mo

PetMania said:


> I come back and see that this "chat" has recieved another 10 pages
> lol.. Chat......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to school today. Like I said before; A TON OF HOMEWORK DUE. So, I just stopped by to say hi. Won't be on probably for awhile )aka hours).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! Don't leave us!!!!!!!!!!!


Have to write here or else I can't post it just as a quote


----------



## PetMania

I decided to work at the computer so I can stay on the forum. May not be able to post as frequently. Not recieving nay help (thanks, Dad:evil. He says that the work my teachers gave me is fair and that I need to just deal with it. 
Sry for the mini rant there


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I usually don't ask for help on my work..


----------



## PetMania

Well, my work that I need to make up is partner work, and I don't get help; I have to figure it out on my own. Almost done with Language Arts hm. Next is History...:-(


----------



## Mo

Lol.... I usually don't get homework either.... Our teachers don't give us homework which I love but I think your in a grade higher than me and your work is more difficult so that may change next year...


----------



## dramaqueen

Good luck with all that homework. Mo, your guy is flaring jp a storm for my little copper female. He's such a show off! Lol I can't get my pics to post because my memory card doesn't want to work.


----------



## PetMania

I had homework from Kindergarden all the way until now. It gets harder every year for me. Your school must have a different policy than mine. Done with LA! Yay! lol. 
*Language Arts
History 
Science
Math
PE


----------



## Mo

That too much homework for me!!

And that's great to hear DQ!!


----------



## Mo

He doesn't know when to stop flaring... Lol


----------



## Mo




----------



## PetMania

Beautiful! 

Yay! Done with science homework that took me 40 min. to complete.


----------



## Mo

Thanks!!!


And.... 40 minutes... Sheesh.. I don't know what I would do if I were you right now, lol


----------



## PetMania

Hehe. Yeah, I usually only have about 30 min of homework, but since I was absent for 2 days, my teachers are piling up on my makeup work and forcing it to be done by tomorrow. :roll:

Anyways, I am excited about the next few days. I'll be getting the plants from you, Mo, and Jarvis (I'll check to see where he is). Riverotter is sending the pink ramshorns. I guess this will help with my rather bad week. ;-)


----------



## Mo

Lol... Getting supplies always helps with everything.. I'm getting two new pairs tomorrow, new shipping bags, live food cultures, and IAL


----------



## PetMania

I checked out the Aquabid Live cultures that you bought, and wow, what good prices they have! Until I read your previous posts, I had never heard of banana worms. :3 The tracking number says that Jarvis is still in Rhode Island. He'll probably be shipped out tonight XD. 

Is it just me, or has the Classifieds Section not as active as before?


----------



## Mo

They are basically the same as micro worms, lol.. Just smaller.. I think. 

And yeah, I really liked the prices and costumer service I got from them, they were great sellers!

I'm surprised you could find that post


----------



## PetMania

lol. I used my Force abilities lol


----------



## Mo

Lol... That's crazy... I can't wait till you get your plants.. I wanna know if you like them!! I tried to fit as much as I couldn't in there. The bags popped at first so I had to rebag them with less water and air... That's how closely packed it was


----------



## PetMania

Wow, thanks Mo. I rate 5/5 for customer service! ;-)


----------



## Mo

Lol. They got out today so you probably won't be able to get them until Friday. So that when I'd start looking for them

And also.. The classifieds has gotten less active since I've been back I've noticed... A lot less buyers than the reused to be. I used to be able to get rid of plants and fish in a snap... But now it's not that easy. A lot of the older members also aren't active but that also comes with school starting and all


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, ever since I've been here it hasn't be very active over there. I usually go to other forums to check out their classifieds since we don't have much activity here.


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I've never thought about that before


----------



## dramaqueen

I rate Mo 5 of 5 for customer service and 5 of 5 for customer satisfaction. I wish I could get my phone to work.


----------



## PetMania

I agree. It started going down about a month ago. I was selling my platy, and the thread was sent back so that people on the first page couldn't see it! 
TFK Classifieds hasn't been active either. 
:lol:I need to see offers! I have a shoppoholic condition! ;-)


----------



## Mo

I think since winter and school started things have begun to settle down. When summer starts everyone starts to breed and grow plants outside but as It comes to an end this all stops.. Everyone starts to tune down and they stop selling. I know I was more active with my Bettas during the summer.... It'd make sense though that people are cutting down during the winter but I guess not...


And thanks DQ.. It's good to know that y'all think that of me! I love knowing that I'm doing my job as a seller


----------



## PetMania

+1 
I haven't even been here a year, so I don't know the action of different seasons ;-)


----------



## Mo

LOL shopohollic... I think I have that condition too!


----------



## Mo

we joined a year apart..... Lol.... I just started figuring out the different seasons and I was wondering about the classifieds thing too and then I just came to that conclusion.


----------



## PetMania

Though its mostly fish stuff.....;-) I'm not the mall-type-of-person


----------



## Mo

I don't mind mailing. Nothing usually go's wrong with it. I've had bags pop but the fish were fine, then I had an accident when no one was home and it was 95 degrees outside but the fish were fine after 4 hours, lol


----------



## PetMania

I noticed that as well. March will be 1 year for me, and 2 for you. ;-) I can do Math YAY! Which I finished. Actually, I finished all of my homework *cough *cough


----------



## Mo

I could tell by how active you were *cough *cough.... Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I think most people slow down breeding during the winter because they don't want to risk shipping in the cold.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. They breed in the beginning of the summer. The fish are ready right before summer ends and that's when they get rid if them.. So like a few weeks ago.... Plus it's more expensive and riskier shipping in the cold... It gives em like 4 months to breed


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> I don't mind mailing. Nothing usually go's wrong with it. I've had bags pop but the fish were fine, then I had an accident when no one was home and it was 95 degrees outside but the fish were fine after 4 hours, lol


 I don't like going to the mall. Unless there are puppies. :3 

I don't mind mailing, either ;-)


----------



## Mo

Ooops.... I read that wrong didn't I?


----------



## PetMania

A bit :3


----------



## Mo

Lol


----------



## Mo

Don't blame me.. I just got confused!! Lol


----------



## PetMania

Nah, nah. It's okay. I've read so many threads wrong and made posting awkward :3 
I also found out that we joined 2 weeks apart....I think......Pft, math ;-)


----------



## Mo

Lol.. What's up with you and math,, lol


----------



## Mo

Arghhhhhhh


----------



## PetMania

I don't know. My math teacher ain't the best. He made my friend cry today because she didn't understand the homework.


----------



## Mo

My math teacher said after he made a girl cry that if he doesn't make someone cry.... Then he's not doing his job, not sure if he was kidding or being serious...


----------



## PetMania

:shock:....whoa. My teachers would just hand ya a detention and call your parents. 
Well, my math teacher in 6th grade told me that she doesn't consider me her student and that I am not good enough for Algebra. yeah.....that hurt. Hey, but I'm in Algebra 1 now.


----------



## PetMania

i hate the you-have-to-wait-30-seconds-for-absolutely-no-reason-hey-i-like-hyphens-i-can-do-this-all-day!


----------



## Mo

We don't have algebra here. Just PreAp. That's the only choice, lol. I'm soo scared of detention it's not even funny


----------



## Mo

LOL. Hyphens aren't my thing...


----------



## PetMania

Hmm. Different curricalum, then. 

Star Wars is now engolfing my life. I have watch Episode 3 three times in the last 2 days.


----------



## Mo

Bettas are engulfing my life..... Lol


----------



## PetMania

You should have heard me today. I was tired and I started saying my sentences backwards, and all of a sudden, I started saying things like, "So what's our lightsabers for Science class?" Lol to the max! :3


----------



## Mo

LOL. I usually don't talk about fish at school though....


----------



## PetMania

Okay, I should be banned from wookiepedia( the Star Wars info website). I just spent 30 min. reading random articles :3 

So, how are your fishies doing?


----------



## Mo

Ln ever heard of wookiepediea... I guess that's normal? Lol

And meh fishies are doing fine. Nice little fat ones being conditioned and in the bigger tank the other female ate the guppies Bloodworms so it looks like I'll be fasting tomorrow.. And planning to spawn on Saturday as this pair looks like they are already ready to spawn


----------



## PetMania

Can;t wait to see the results of them  
So the way I see it, arrival:
Mo plants-around Friday 
Jarvis- Friday or Saturday
Pink Ramshorns- Friday or Saturday.


----------



## lilnaugrim

*Jarvis-Thursday/Friday!


----------



## Mo

Lo. Jarvis one day then plants the next. That sounds like a good two days to me


----------



## Mo

Just figured out the smiley faces!


----------



## dramaqueen

I had a math teacher once that said if you were too stupid to understand something she explained the first time then you were too stupid to understand it the second time.


----------



## Mo

that's cruel


----------



## PetMania

I'm back!

And, DQ, wow. +1 to what Mo said. 

Lilnaugrim- oops, I read the tracking wrong. The 17th is tomorrow, isn't it? My head is spinning :3


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I read the tracking wrong a lot too!


----------



## Mo

Good night everyone!!! My fish are all looking happy, fat and healthy so they say good night too!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah what that teacher said was very cruel. She also wouldn't let me have the transparencies she used so I could copy them since I couldn't read them when she was writing them.


----------



## PetMania

Some teachers are awesome, others aren't.


----------



## Mo

The whites I got are awesome!!! Not a single speck of red on them!


----------



## dramaqueen

You got your whites! Yay! Can I ask what breeder you got my guy from and how old the fish is?


----------



## PetMania

Cool, Mo! pictures ;-)

Jarvis arrived at the post office here and is being delievered soon.


----------



## Mo

I don't know how old they are but they're from Clay Trachtman... I wasn't expecting amazing fish... Just wanted whites to breed.... But one of these males and one of the females have really nice finnagge!! The female is uber nice and has great balance!

Great to know that Jarvis arrived!!! And I'll have pictures in like 45 minutes - 1 hour after they're done acclimating.... These fish don't look like they'll have a problem acclimating though


----------



## Mo

I woke up this morning to a huge nest built my My Mac Auley male!!!!


And... Everything arrived today!!! Artificial plankton rotifers, decap brine shrimp, pipettes, Indian Almond Leaf, MicroWorms, BananaWorms, WalterWorms, Vinegar eels, and my daphnia... But the daphnia was all dead.  I'll get some more when I need it though


----------



## PetMania

Nevermind. My mom had brought him in. Jarvis' box is sitting on my table right now :3 biggest derp moment EVER! Here it goes....I'll let you know how he is.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yay!!! I hope he arrived safely!

Glad to hear your white's are amazing Mo!


----------



## PetMania

HE'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!! I'M SO HAPPY!!! Thank you so much lil! He's a bit stressed, but doing fine. What a beauty! :-D I'll get him acclimated now


----------



## Mo

AWESOME!!!!!

Great to know that Jarvis got there safely... Now on for the plants tomorrow.. I'll check the shipping right now on them


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yay! Oh thank the lord, I was worried since it was colder this week but I'm happy my million miles of paper towel kept him safe lol. Make sure you acclimate him really really well since you know...we're on different sides of the US, definitely some different water params lol. I'm glad you like him ^_^ he is gorgeous, his fins need some healing but that should be easy when tank mates aren't biting! Mercury used to bite him through the divider but that was Jarvis's fault since he'd taunt him and stick his fins through the divider silly boy!


----------



## PetMania

So Jarvis arrived today, and the plants and snails should arrive tomorrow. Lil, I have him in a temporary tank until I can get him the best. Probably only a few days. Plus, I want to make sure he settles in nicely. ;-)


----------



## PetMania

lilnaugrim said:


> Yay! Oh thank the lord, I was worried since it was colder this week but I'm happy my million miles of paper towel kept him safe lol. Make sure you acclimate him really really well since you know...we're on different sides of the US, definitely some different water params lol. I'm glad you like him ^_^ he is gorgeous, his fins need some healing but that should be easy when tank mates aren't biting! Mercury used to bite him through the divider but that was Jarvis's fault since he'd taunt him and stick his fins through the divider silly boy!


 Ah, the only tank mates he'll have are snails. I know that some people sucessfully keep betta community tanks (leave me out), but I think bettas prefer to be alone. He's doing fine. Probably scared with a new mommy, but I'll do my best.


----------



## Mo




----------



## PetMania

I don't really trust what the tracking number says to the exact time. But it says that Jarvis has been here since 11 am. I "discovered" him at 2:40-2:50 pm.........

Now it's times to see how my parents react...especially my dad D8


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, well the divided tank wasn't exactly ideal, hence I needed to give him away


----------



## Mo

Usually the tracking info is right about what time the fish arrives IME


----------



## PetMania

Well, I'm glad to take care of him for you  I just hope that my mom and dad understand and don't make me give him back (Don't worry, I'm not going to go forward with that ;-)). Made a commitment to this little fella


----------



## Mo

If they make you then you can hide him... Lol.. Jk... I hope they don't get mad about it


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah...lol my friend who was supposed to take them, her mom didn't want them in the house because of some stupid thoughts she had about them. Like contaminating the drinking water....yeah idk. But she threatened to flush them if they came in the house....sooooo that's why I offered them up on the forum.


----------



## PetMania

My mom came home, and my heart is beating. I know she will say something like, "Well, you should talk to your father about this." Death strike. 
My dad will be mad for a few days, and then tease me about it..........hehe sounds normal to me. He was annoyed when I made him let me take a baby betta, from Wal-Mart, home. If I am helping lilnaugrim out and giving her boy a good home, then he shouldn't complain :3 
Sorry Mo. Ranting on your thread.


----------



## PetMania

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah...lol my friend who was supposed to take them, her mom didn't want them in the house because of some stupid thoughts she had about them. Like contaminating the drinking water....yeah idk. But she threatened to flush them if they came in the house....sooooo that's why I offered them up on the forum.


uh...............yeah...that sounds like my dad :shock:


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well hopefully he let's you keep him....


----------



## PetMania

Yep, and speaking of the de- I mean, my dad. He just got home. He's in a good mood. He hasn't said anything, and neither has my mom....maybe I can hide him after all Mo. :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad Jarvis made it safe and sound. I hope your parents are ok with it. If you were my daughter I'd be happy that you have a hobby and something that you love and keeps you busy instead out on the street doing who knows what.


----------



## PetMania

Thank you, DQ! I should show my parents your post! Hey, I could be worrying for nothin'. Thanks, guys. Okay, let's turn the attention back to the owner, Mo. 

How's everything going today, Mo?


----------



## dramaqueen

Go ahead and show them. Lol Also tell them that I encourage young people here to study hard and get good grades. Lol


----------



## Mo

Gonna get sum pics up in like an hour and a half ween I get home


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait to see your whites!


----------



## Mo

Almost home.. And rants get me exited BTW!! LOL


----------



## PetMania

Hehe. No word yet. It's like I'm a antelope waiting for the tiger to spring. 

Pics! Yay! 

DQ, yeah, that's why I spent 4 hours yesterday doing homework. My grades are important to me. I can't become a Computer Engineer without'em


----------



## Mo




----------



## dramaqueen

Those fish are gorgeous!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Here's the little flare monster. lol


----------



## Mo

he looks very happy!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. He seems happy. He loves showing off for Liesl, my little copper female.lol He loves swimming around with his fins all spread out like he's all look at me!! I'm beautiful! Lol


----------



## Mo

Hey guys

My journal Entry today :

October 18th, 2013

*White Platinum Pairs*
My Platinums are doing very well today, they are eating and one of hype pairs is already flaring and showing off. The other pair is flaring aswell but the male stops flaring after a minute after he realizes that the female is not interested. She keeps ignoring him.

*Karen Mac Auley MultiColors*
My Multicolors are doing great! They are already ready to spawn. But I'm going to hold off spawning until next week. I had thought that my sponge filters were already coming in the mail but I fund out yesterday that they weren't being shipped until today so I'll try spawning them once my sponge filters get them but I'm going to fast the female for a couple of days because she's looking too fat, lol. I was going to spawn her tomorrow which is why I got her so ready but I didn't know that I shouldn't have, lol. My Male already has a huge nest anyways so it's nice to know that they are ready to breed any minute now.

*Others* 
I really don't have anything that's worthy of journaling, as you already know about the sponge filters... Well.. I do have some shipments going out next week.. Just one, some plants for a member of this forum.

Oh yeah, remember how the daphnia died? Well, I told the seller and they said that they were going to send me two new cultures for free. No shipping, she said that she's going to ship them two different ways, how I got them the first time, but a bit modified to be safer and then another way in lord on breather bags and ask me how they arrived. Such great sellers out there!


----------



## PetMania

So the plants arrived today. Thanks! They are so beautiful. Jarvis seemed to really love them as well. I had a mostly bare tank except for a hide and some java moss in there, and now he is swimming through his new jungle  
The anacharis is awesome. Had enough to put in all four tanks! Same with the moss, and other plants that will hopefully grow.


----------



## Mo

Great to know that they arrived safely!!!! So.. Did I send enough????


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad you got the plants and that Jarvis is enjoying them.


----------



## dramaqueen

I meant what breeder you got my guy from and how old he is. You thought I was asking about the whites.


----------



## Mo

Ohhhhhh. I got him from Norax Bettas, Jim Xiong and he's 4 months old now


----------



## dramaqueen

He's on my friend list on FB.  I think my copper girl came from Jennifer Lloyd. He sure has some finnage! The way he flares and acts tough you'd never know he got best up on by a female. Lol He's such a gorgeous boy. I love him. Thanks for asking me to take him!


----------



## Mo

Lol imagine what she was like now!


----------



## dramaqueen

Who took mean girl?


----------



## Mo

I sold her in AB for 5.00 and she arrived yesterday to that person


----------



## dramaqueen

Good. I hope she has a good home.


----------



## Mo

The lady that she's going to seems very nice and like she loves fish... So I hope that she's a good person to go to




Also. For anyone wondering... I have very good sized MicroWorm, WalterWorm, BananaWorm, and Vinegar Eel cultures that will be up for sale soon... I don't have enough spawns for me to really need all of this, lol


----------



## Mo

Like your avatar DQ


----------



## Mo

I need not to......


----------



## dramaqueen

You want those guys, right? I think you need to concentrate on your spawns for now. lol They're beautiful, though. I'm glad you like my avatar.


----------



## Mo

Lol yeah. I was joking, I always am wanting more fish but I need to focus on what I have right now. I wouodnt mind getting more nice Multi's though, there's nothing that will harm me there lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Once you breed them you'll have a whole bunch of nice multis. lol


----------



## Mo

Lol, yup!


----------



## Mo

I miss these, was looking though my photobucket album :-(


----------



## dramaqueen

That's a lot of stuff! Lol


----------



## Mo

Yeah. Maybe I'll have that once again!


----------



## dramaqueen

You'll be an award winning IBC breeder in a few years and, yeah, you'll need all that stuff to feed your hundreds of fry. Lol


----------



## Mo

I hope so!


----------



## dramaqueen

Where is PetMania today?


----------



## Mo

:-( I'm not sure


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Great to know that they arrived safely!!!! So.. Did I send enough????


 Yeah, there was definetly enough. Thank you. I was able to get the perfect look for my tanks  

Sorry, wasn't able to get on until now.


----------



## PetMania

dramaqueen said:


> Where is PetMania today?


 
Sorry, I'm here now. I've been getting ready for a party and greiving over my math quiz.


----------



## Mo

Ooooooo.. Party, sounds interesting! And ewwwww, math, doesn't sound interesting


----------



## Mo

And great to know I sent enough. Do you think it'd be enough to fill a 10 gallon tank


----------



## PetMania

I put a 1/4 of it on each side of my ten gallon, and another 1/4 in my other two tanks (gave a bit extra to Jarvis to keep him interested until I get him his tank). 
The anacharis is my favorite out of all of them. You did a nice job growing them ;-)

Hey, so I'm going to Subway, so I'll be gone for a bit. BRB


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Ooooooo.. Party, sounds interesting! And ewwwww, math, doesn't sound interesting


 Yeah, it's a game party. I now hate math.......'cuz I failed my quiz


----------



## Mo

Lol, thanks. The anacharis is the best grows in my tanks, the hornwort is also good but I don't have a whole lot of it just yet  have fun at your. Party and at subway


----------



## dramaqueen

Subway sounds good and the party sounds fun. Math sucks, though. Lol


----------



## Mo

Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

You guys must think I'm nuts. A 52 year old woman talking to two teenagers. Lol Mo, I love your enthusiasm for bettas and breeding and PetMania, you are a sweet and caring person and your fishies are lucky to have you.


----------



## Mo

Thanks!!!! I love meh enthusiasm too!!! And, lol.. Age doesn't matter... It'd be different if you were a mean and cruel 52 year old lady


----------



## PetMania

Awe, thanks DQ! That means a lot to me.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol well, sometimes I get a little sharp with my words but no, I'm not mean. My relationship with members may change now that I'm no longer a mod. Some people have a problem with authority whether it's kn forums or in real life.


----------



## PetMania

Dramaqueen, you have helped me every since I came onto this forum. Wether or not you are a mod, I take your guidance just the same. I owe my knowledge to you and all of the members here. WIthout you guys, I would never have been able to come this far in my hobby. 

Mo, I value your kindness and the knowledge you have handed to me. I thank you for bringing me this far. 

Thank you both of you. We are at different ages, but our friendship is still valued.


----------



## Mo

Wow, well said pet mania, and I wish I could give you more advice, I knew sooo much more like 6 months ago, I'm re learning most of the basics... Especially in breeding... But I love giving advice and knowing that it's helping!

Some people just have a problems with mods and disagree with everything that they say...


----------



## PetMania

+1 
Some people don't listen to the mods. Dramaqueen was a very respected mod and is still a valued member. 

I don't agree with everything everyone says. But I still hold myself to be responsible and respectful in my word choice. I have to admit though, that this isn't at home 100% of the time :3


----------



## Mo

I'm uploading pictures of my white pair and will get them up soon, out of 80 pics. Only found 19 acceptable, lol


----------



## PetMania

Hehe. I have about 300 pictures on my phone...and 100 of them are my bettas. I don't have a good camera, so I can't do 'pro' pics.


----------



## Mo




----------



## Mo

LOL. I don't even use a camera, I just use my dad's IPhone


----------



## Chachi

dramaqueen said:


> You guys must think I'm nuts. A 52 year old woman talking to two teenagers. Lol Mo, I love your enthusiasm for bettas and breeding and PetMania, you are a sweet and caring person and your fishies are lucky to have you.


Glad I'm not the only old one here...I'm 45! I do feel old around here when everyone is talking about their parents, homework, etc!! Maybe hanging here will keep me young! It's great that our love of something in common brings all sorts of people from different places and of different ages together!


----------



## dramaqueen

That is very true, Chavhi. We're all here because we have love for our bettas in common. I do kind of feel silly when I say my mom this or my mom that, like a kid. Lol. I live with my elderly mother and take care of her and that's why you'll hear me talk about her. Lol


----------



## Mo




----------



## dramaqueen

Which one is this?


----------



## Mo

My Mac Auley MultiColor Steel Male


----------



## dramaqueen

Ooh, ok. Lol He's really pretty!!


----------



## PetMania

Your fish are absolutely beautiful. I love the white male! I hope he doesn't turn out to have the marble gene.


----------



## dramaqueen

Was it the female multi that lost all her eggs?


----------



## Mo

Thanks DQ and Petmania?. Lol, I hope he doesn't have the marble gene too! I would NOT like that


And DQ, it was my Multi girl who lost all her eggs :-( I guess she was too ready


----------



## dramaqueen

I thought that from what they said on fb that she should build up her eggs again in a few days?


----------



## Mo

Yeah, that's what Meredith said, I'm probably going to wait till next weekend though  plus my sponge filtered aren't even here


----------



## dramaqueen

You'll get them next week, won't you? So you have another week to get prepared. Double check all your supplies and everything.


----------



## Mo

Yeah, I pretty sure I have all my supplies, I might order some more heaters and digital thermometers though.. Lemme check the tracking on the sponge filters and put a list on here of my current supplies


----------



## Mo

The tracking hasn't been updated in 25 hours

And I'll out my list after this post...l

Awesome!!! The HMPK pair I sent to chard56 spawned


----------



## dramaqueen

Yay!! Richard is a good breeder.


----------



## Mo

I can't wait to see how they turn out 



*Foods*


_*Live Foods*_

Daphnia
Grindal Worms (getting some)
MicroWorms
BananaWorms
WalterWorms
Vinegar Eels

_*Frozen Foods*_

Frozen Brine Shrimp
Frozen BloodWorms

_*Brine Shrimp*_
Brine Shrimp Eggs
Decapsulated Brine Shrimp Eggs

_*Other*_
Artificial Plankton Rotifers
Atison's Betta Food
Rick Caputos Black Gold
Atisons Betta Pro



*Setup*


_*Tanks/Aquarium*s_
*Note, these are not my only Tanks, just the ones I'll be using for breeding*
4 Ten Gallon Tanks
2 15 Gallon Tanks 
1 20 Gallon Tank 
1 5 Gallon Tank

_*Filters*_

3 Dual Sponge Filters
One Home made sponge filter

_*Lighting*_

I have Lighting for all the tanks and a low light for the Spawning Tank

_*Air Pump*_

3 Air Pumps
30+ Feet of Airline Tubing

_*Heaters*_

Only Have 2 50 watts but am Working On Getting More 

_*Spawning Supplies*_

Lots Of BubbleWrap
Half Cut StyroFoam 32 oz Cups
Indian Almond Leaves



*Jars And Dividers*




_*Jars*_

300+ 32 oz Jars
Multiple 1/2 - 1 Gallon Jars
Multiple One Gallon Tubs
Huge Tubs to Keep These Jars In

_*Dividers*_

I Do Have materials For Dividers and will be putting the first of the males and females picked from the grow out into the ten gallons and 15 gallons but divided of course


----------



## dramaqueen

That's quite a list.


----------



## Mo

And I'm quite proud of it, lol


----------



## PetMania

A well put together list as well. Grand Master Mo ;-)

Just found out that Athena is an Athos...hehe.....uh I found a bubble nest while doing water changes.


----------



## dramaqueen

Liesl blows bubbles but she scatters them.


----------



## PetMania

Hmm. I guess time will tell. I only think s/he is around 4-5 months old. But wouldn't I be able to tell by then? I came back in the room to see that Athena/Athos has stress lines and bumped down in color. Probably because a 1 yr-old-3-times-his-her-size-veiltail is on the other side of the divider. 

A gender changing betta :3 ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen

Could be. lol My female was very intimidated by my males at first. They could eat her in one bite. lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Any recent pictures of her Pet? I should be able to tell for you.


----------



## PetMania

I can't post pictures for some reason, but I did download a recent in my album. 

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=13482

when I got him/her-left
current-right


----------



## PetMania

Mo, you were right about anacharis growing fast. I had one "head" of it floating, and now it has 3 "head"s


----------



## dramaqueen

Wow! I didn't realize that they would grow so fast.


----------



## PetMania

I read on another forum that the growth can be 6'' every 1-2 days


----------



## MattsBettas

That's most likely a male.


----------



## dramaqueen

Wow! I don't know anything about plants.lol


----------



## PetMania

Where's Mo?


----------



## dramaqueen

He disappeared on us! Lol


----------



## PetMania

MattsBettas said:


> That's most likely a male.


 I don't know. S/he has an egg spot and a round yellow-white belly. It looks as though eggs are in there. 
I have had him/her for 3-4 weeks and the fins are still short. 
It might be a male. Well, at least I got him at a discount ;-)


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol. Plants are great... Hornwort is like that, grows super fast in brutal conditions. I love it for spawn tanks.

DQ, hang on a sec, I'm going to PM you.


----------



## PetMania

The java fern I had took over my tank. As did the sword.


----------



## MattsBettas

I can never get java fern to grow well for some reason. 

And yup, I think that's a male. I don't even look at egg spots when determining gender, it's unreliable and lots of males have false egg spots. The length of its fins is a dead giveaway, but again, that isn't surefire. For now though, I would consider it a him.


----------



## PetMania

Okay. I have been referring my betta as Athena/Athos :lol: Time will tell.


----------



## dramaqueen

I got the pm, Matt. Thanks.


----------



## Mo

I'm here!!!!


And that looks like a male 

Also... Yeah, anacharis does grow uber fast


----------



## PetMania

Yay! Mo's back 

Okay, I'll keep an eye on him.

I also heard that pennywort grows like a weed, too. Well then I am going to have an underwater jungle ;-)


----------



## Mo

Yeah, pennywort does grow fast... So does hornwort. Be looking at that plant  I try to give easy plants and I personally like them much better since I'm not going for an AquaScape or sumthin


----------



## PetMania

I like easy, fast growing (like weeds XD) plants as they make aquarium maintenance fun (well, at least for me) and they can end up paying for themselves ;-)

Hard to keep, slow growing plants cause me to become impatient and hate maintenance. I know, I'm weird. I used to enjoy doing garden work at my old house, but now we have a gardener so I don't get to do that. :-(


----------



## Mo

Lol fast plans are always fun! Any I'm uploading some pictures right now of meh multis


----------



## PetMania

Cool! Mo, what are the exact names of the hygro, ludwigia, and Rotala you sent me? I'm derpy with plant names and quite new to them. Thanks!


----------



## Mo

I'm pretty sure I sent HygroPhila PolySperma, Rotala RotundiFolia, and Ludwigia Repens but I'm not 100% sure on the identification of the ludwigia.. And NOW I'm getting the pictures up, sorry, got a bit carried away packing items


----------



## Mo




----------



## PetMania

Beautiful! You have some really nice fish, Mo! 

The pennywort already have new leaves! And the anacharis is growing new stems everywhere! Hehe ;-)


----------



## Mo

Awesome!! About to finish up packing my shipments that are going out ;-)


----------



## lilnaugrim

And yes I agree that it's a male Pet, sorry haven't been on all day. I've been at a meeting.


----------



## dramaqueen

Mo knows a lot about plants so ask him any questions you want. Lol Matt knows about plants, too.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> I'm pretty sure I sent HygroPhila PolySperma, Rotala RotundiFolia, and Ludwigia Repens but I'm not 100% sure on the identification of the ludwigia.. And NOW I'm getting the pictures up, sorry, got a bit carried away packing items


 Thanks! Just wondering. I was researching the growth rate and I needed the full name.


----------



## PetMania

Nice to see you back on lilnaugrim!  

DQ, yes they do  

School tomorrow....................that's all I have to say.............school.........tomorrow :-(


----------



## Mo

lol.... school.... school.... school


----------



## PetMania

Oh yeah. Uh, I have History homework to finish. US History ain't my favorite subject hehe :lol:


----------



## Mo

lol, i dont have anything that i need to finish thankfully.. right now i got all A's


----------



## PetMania

Hehe me too. I finished my history homework. 

Gosh, I just love planting and landscaping my tanks. I also love it when it looks natural and river-like.


----------



## Mo

Lol, I used to like landscaping.., but now I just throw a lot of plants in so it's heavily planted... Lol and then I take some out every now and them when it's TOO much..


----------



## Mo

One of my old ones... Not my best.. I don't have pictures of my better tanks but here's one of my old tanks


----------



## PetMania

oooo. pretty! :-D


----------



## Mo

Thanks!,, I miss these types of tanks :-(


----------



## PetMania

I miss my platy colony.....those guys were awesome, but I love my bettas more :-D 

I might be able to do another community tank soon.......might


----------



## Mo

Lol... I've never had platy's but they sound interesting! I hope you can get a community tank soon


----------



## Mo

Sooo..... Good night peoples!


----------



## PetMania

Good night , Mo. If you have school tomorrow, i wish you luck


----------



## dramaqueen

See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Mo

Have to do WC's today but not feeling well :-(


----------



## Mo

Hey all,

*October 21st, 2013*



*My Platinum White HM Pair*

My platinums are looking well. I am carding them daily and feeding a mixture of Atisons Betta Food, Atisons Betta Pro, Rick Caputos Black Gold, Frozen BloodWorms, and Frozen Brine Shrimp. Usually I feed the pellet foods in the morning and then I feed the frozen foods in the afternoon. I'm carding these fishf daily and they are looking happy and healthy but they definitely aren't ready to breed. The platinums don't have much interest in breeding, right now they are just flaring for like 5 minutes then get bored most if the time and start ignoring eachother. They don't look mature enough to breed.... They are almost too laid back, lol

*Steel Multicolors*

Well... These fish are still amazing, gorgeous and AWESOME!!!! I love these fish a lot. They aren't looking steel anymore though. The male looks like just looks Multicolor, steel or maybe a steel with red wash. The females though both look like salamander which are my absolute favorites, I want to start working in a line of salamanders soon. These fish are definitely ready to breed and I can't wait to get them in the spawning tank though, but my sponge filters havnt arrived. This pair is just so.... Awesome. Every time I walk by the male he will flare at my and the female will come up to the front of her jar looking for food, the girlie flares just as much as the male. She hated sharpies. I had a sharpie in my hand as I was walking by and she was trying to flare at it. Lol, then I out it up to the glass and she was crazy.. I've been conditioning this pair well and everything is looking well, they'd are eating bloodworms and brine shrimp like nothin. They gobble them down and want more!


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, it looks like Karen 's fish should be ready to go soon but the whites need a little more time.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. I wouldn't mind having the whites spawn at the same time that Karen's fish spawn but I'm really not worrying about it.... It's easier to have two spawns of the same age than having two spawns of a 1 month difference... I guess I'll just spawn Karen's fish Tuesday or Wednesday because the sponge filters didn't come in the mail... The shipping hasn't been updated since they were in Wisconsin on the 18th


----------



## dramaqueen

I hope your sponge filters come soon.


----------



## Mo

Me too!!!

Also. I'm sad that I wasn't able to get two of my shipments out today :-( I only was able to get out the cultures as I couldn't find any boxes so we have to go get some


----------



## dramaqueen

Did you read the post that Karen made on fb about sending her daughter to the post office to ship out some fish? They questioned her daughter and gave her a hard time. They icked up the boxes and shook them wanting to know what kind of liquid was in there. Sheesh!!


----------



## Mo

:-( I didn't read that..... That really sucks :-( I can't Believe they did that 


Anyways... I decided to set up the spawn... Everything looked well as I can just put the sponge filter in when the fry are free swimming.... Soooo.... I hope everything go's well wit tie spawn!!!


----------



## Mo

I'm not a part of her FB group if that's the one she posted it on


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't think it was her group because I'm not in it, either. I was but I'm just in too many groups. Lol


----------



## PetMania

Hey guys! Back from school. Drama. Math. Lunch. Math.


----------



## Mo

Lol.. You really don't like math!

And... I'm not her FB friend either. I havnt seen it but I'll check again  I still can't believe they would do that!


----------



## PetMania

Nope, No I do not. But hey, ya have to do it. 

Lucky, I'm not allowed on FB


----------



## Mo

I font like math either... It's one of my least favorite subjects, lol.. And DQ I just red that post and man that's awful! Her poor son :-(


----------



## PetMania

Love your signature Mo!


----------



## Mo

Thanks!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, it was her son. I thought it was her daughter. Karen said she never had that problem.


----------



## Mo

It sucks though.. Ive never had that happen to me before...

and my spawn is looking good right now according to the people on the International Betta Congress FB page


----------



## dramaqueen

Good.


----------



## Mo

Im going to take a vid to confirm with them 100% that its okay


----------



## dramaqueen

Okay. I'm excited for you about this spawn.


----------



## Mo

I'm exited about this one too!!! I cant wait to see what comes out of this spawn..


----------



## dramaqueen

Is this the multi pair or the white pair?


----------



## Mo

The Multi's


----------



## dramaqueen

Good. I'm sure they get going before too long because they're in excellent shape.


----------



## Mo

Yeah... Everything is still looking good at the moment.. Very calm pair and I love this, I won't have to worry about anyone getting injured while I'm asleep or at school


----------



## Mo

My grindal worms should get here Wednesday along with two more cultures do daphnia magna... Thanks to BugPantry.com for these cultures

Good night!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Good night.


----------



## dramaqueen

Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## PetMania

Heyo! I wonder where Mo went.


----------



## dramaqueen

I want to hear if his pair spawned. The last I heard was that the female was starting to become submissive but it hadn't happened yet.


----------



## PetMania

Hopefuly the spawn worked out. He's got a beautiful pair there. Hehe, rhyming


----------



## Mo

Hey.. Still same behaviour and no spawn... Extremely calm and gentle pair  / :-( this is both good and bad


----------



## dramaqueen

I guess it's just going to take time.


----------



## Mo

Yeah.
Well good night everyone, sorry I wasn't on much today :-(


----------



## PetMania

Hope all goes well.


----------



## dramaqueen

Good night.


----------



## PetMania

Good night DQ!


----------



## dramaqueen

Where are my buddies?


----------



## MattsBettas

I'm waiting for mo to tell us about the spawn...


----------



## Mo

:-( still not going well and it doesn't look like it's going to. Gonna separate these guys and try again when they are more mature


----------



## Mo

My daphnia cultures and grindal worm culture got here today though!


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, I'm sorry. You think that's what the problem is? Not mature enough?


----------



## dramaqueen

Where is everyone?


----------



## Mo

Sooooo tired.... And DQ I'm not sure why it didn't go well TBH


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sorry. Have you talked to Karen?


----------



## Mo

It's fine, and no I havnt


----------



## dramaqueen

Is everything ok? You haven't been on much.


----------



## Mo

Yeah, Everything is fine  I havnt had time to be on much because practice just started this week and I didnt get home till 9 on tuesday, I had a little bit more time on wednesday but I had work I needed to finish, and yesterday i didnt get home till 8:30


----------



## dramaqueen

You have a pretty busy life. Lol


----------



## PetMania

Hey, Mo. Hello DQ. I haven't been on in a while. I apologize for that. Ugh, I've had a busy week with school, the dance, boys, homework, etc. I hope both of you are doing well


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm fine. I'm glad you guys have just been busy and not sick.


----------



## PetMania

Hehe, I'm both. I hate the campus mile. Felt like a was gonna puke. Hey there's a positive to that; my crushie saw me and asked if I was ok :3 What can I say? I'm a teenager............


----------



## dramaqueen

lol He better be nice to you!


----------



## PetMania

THis may sound weird, but I'm glad that, during the dance, he was talking to me instead of his crush. 

So, where's Mo? I'm eager to tell him how great the plants I bought from him looks. 

I just read about that new Reference Team. I guess I missed that memo, too. :3


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, it's been in the works for months and it's finally come to be.


----------



## PetMania

They picked good people for the job  

SO they're not moderators, but they are like information specialists on this forum?


----------



## dramaqueen

They're in charge of keeping the reference section at TFK up to date and correct misinformation and post links to proper information in some cases. They do not have moderator privileges like editing and moving threads, giving infractions or banning people.


----------



## PetMania

Ah, I see. Where is everyone? Been kinda slow today wouldn't you think?


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, but it's Friday. I guess everyone is on a hot date or something. lol


----------



## PetMania

Hehe...hot date!?! :lol: I wish I was on a date. lol. 

Maybe Mo is caught up in breeding, school, etc. Like I was for the past week. Hmmmmm..........

I wanted to ask Mo about a breeding Q, though


----------



## dramaqueen

The multi pair didn't work out. He said he thought they were a bit too young.


----------



## PetMania

Ohh. yeah, sorry I missed a lot. Hey, I just read that Tank Gurl needs to re-home her bettas. I told her I could possibly take 3-4 of them..........should I do it?


----------



## dramaqueen

As long as you have room and don't get in trouble with your mom and dad. lol


----------



## PetMania

Yep. I'll most likely be taking two babies (a VT and a DT), and a cellophane VT. Maybe I'll get the HMDS if hollyk can't ship him to her. She's going to foster a few fish until Tank Gurl can get back on her feet. I would take all of them (7), if I could, but I want hollyk to get some cause she really wants to help.


----------



## dramaqueen

That sounds good. I wish you would have been around right before I moved then you could have fostered mine and I could have taken them back when I was ready. I hope y 8 got a good home.


----------



## PetMania

I would have totally fostered them for you, DQ. 

Well, I guess now I am adopting 2 babies (a Vt? and a DT), a cellophane VT, and a PK.


----------



## dramaqueen

And you would have taken excellent care of them, too.I'm glad you're taking all four.


----------



## PetMania

:-D Yep, thanks. Hollyk is taking the 2 HMDTs, and the HMDT dragonscale. Those 3 were too expensive for me and I wish I could take all of them. I need to set up my adoption thread before I go past my 10-betta-limit. With these 4 I'm at 9. Only room for one more rescue. And I think hollyk's crowntail male is going to fit that spot. Would a $5 adoption fee be too much? All the money I make goes straight back into the rescue.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think $5 is ok. It should help with food and supplies.I have some extra food I can share with you if you need any. I bought micro pellets for Liesl and a great big container of NLS there A, all for 4 fish. lol I could put some in a ziplock bag and mail to you. Plus, Mo sent me a special mix of food for Pablo.


----------



## PetMania

That's so nice of you. I'll see if I need any. I still have a thing of NLS pellets and the betta food Mo sent me. 

Hehe, I'm also starting a sorority and breeding the cellophane and PK and a crwntail from hollyk

I'm going crazy. Hey I just really love bettas. The babies I don't keep will be going up for adoption to help the rescue.


----------



## dramaqueen

You're breeding? Yay! Mo can advise you and several others here can, too. Indjo, Shannonpwns, Matt to name a few. And Logisticsguy, too.


----------



## PetMania

Yep. I'll be getting interesting colors with the pairs I am getting. Pet store fish, and it is for hobby, not profit. Well, the extra babies will be adopted through a fee that pays for another beta's spot.


----------



## dramaqueen

What color is the one from HollyK?


----------



## PetMania

I'm either getting a red CT, or a silver CTDS. I'm going to either get a white or blue female CT for them.


----------



## dramaqueen

Silver and white would be Cool. I don't know anything about genetics, though.


----------



## PetMania

Ah-he. Me neither. But I do know not to breed a blue and red betta = no, no. 
I'm thinking of this:
Bettas- $5 Snails- $1 for 5 Plants-$5 for a 4 stems of each plant

This might make me enough money. Hmmmm.....


----------



## dramaqueen

Blue and red do not make purple. Lol Not in the betta breeding world, anyway.


----------



## Mo

Heh guys, missed a lot but what's going on


----------



## PetMania

Hey, Mo! We sure missed you. I was gone pretty much all week so I missed a lot, too. DQ, and I were just talking about my new adoptions.


----------



## Mo

Oh cool!!! Who are they coming from?


----------



## PetMania

4 bettas from Tank Gurl *she has fallen under hard times and needs to re-home some of her bettas* and possibly a crowntail male from hollyk. She 'needs' to re-home as well. And I'm starting a sorority and thinking about breeding. Wow, I'm just trying to occupy myself with something to do afterschool ;-)

I have a question about breeding. If I breed a red cambodian VT female x a red/orange dalmation cellophane VT male, what kind of offspring would coem out? I never understood Punnette Squares........


----------



## Mo

Probably just some reds, different kinds of reds..... Multiple ones..... Light colored reds mostly  I'm not 100% sure though


And I saw the fish on her thread, those are some pretty fish


----------



## PetMania

Okay, thanks. WOuld it be possible to get Dalmatains or cellophane in that spawn? 

Yep. Hollyk is taking the HMDTs and I am taking the PK, VT, and the 2 babies. I think hollyk is just fostering them until Tank Gurl gets back on her feet. I offered to foster her sick fish until she settles.


----------



## Mo

I wouldn't be surprised if you got some cellophane and red mixes in that spawns and maybe a few Dalmatians.. The genetics on petstore fish can go either way which is why I'm not 100% sure


----------



## PetMania

AH, well, it's just for hobby. I'm not looking into profit breeding. 

So how's everything going on for you Mo?


----------



## Mo

Everything's going well  finally have some time to get on


----------



## PetMania

Yay! Missed ya ;-)


----------



## Mo

Lol, I missed y'all too!


----------



## dramaqueen

Hi, Mo. Petmania, are you getting the copper guy?


----------



## PetMania

Copper? You mean Woodhouse? No he's too expensive.


----------



## dramaqueen

He sure is gorgeous! I wonder where she got him?


----------



## PetMania

I do know that he is a pet store fish.


----------



## dramaqueen

Wow! I got a beautiful white hm one time from Petsmart. He had great finnage but then the water made him not stay that way and I wasn't that diligent with my water changes. I'm trying to do better since I only have 4 instead of 12. lol


----------



## Mo

Love to new avatar picture..


----------



## PetMania

Thanks  That's my first betta, Bloo. Back when I tolerated Java fern and aquarium sand....


----------



## dramaqueen

We are having a heck of a storm here. It may be coming your way, Mo. We had pea sized or larger hail and the wind about took my door when I opened it. Water came in my front entrance. Scary!!


----------



## PetMania

Lucky.....;-)


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, the lightning was... wow!!


----------



## PetMania

I miss the lightning storms we used to get over here. And the thunderstorms. I love rain because I can sit there and listen to the tapping on the roof


----------



## dramaqueen

We had tapping on the windws from the hail. lol


----------



## Mo

Dang, just checked the radar...


----------



## PetMania

How many bettas do you each have?


----------



## Mo

I only have Sven :-( would like more. I have 2 MultiColor Girls, 2 White Girls, One MultiColor Male, and two White HalfMoon Males


----------



## PetMania

Pretty cool bettas you got there, Mo. I have 5, adopting out 2 *doing math right now hehe*, adopting/fostering another 5....and going to add 9 to my sorority.so that's, uh, 17? Wow, 14 incoming.

Looking for another? Hehe, lol...........


----------



## Mo

Lol.. That's a lot!


----------



## PetMania

Yep. And I'll have baby rescues as well (they will be adopted out), so I could have up to 20 bettas at a time.


----------



## dramaqueen

I have 4 right now. I might be adopting a deformed one from Jayloo. He has a fry that has a deformed gill plate I think.


----------



## PetMania

Awe, that's nice of you to give him a home  Is the deformaty fatal or can he live with it?


----------



## dramaqueen

It's not fatal. It's an open gill like a permanent flare. The breeder was going to cull him and I was like  so he said I could have him if I aid shipping. It will probably be another month before he/she is old enough to ship.


----------



## PetMania

Oh. Well that's still nice of you. I personally think that deformed bettas (as long as they aren't suffering) are cute.


----------



## MattsBettas

I love hearing stories of fish that would otherwise be culled going to good homes. =)


----------



## PetMania

I got a platy like that once. He only had 1 pectoral fin. But he did swim normally.


----------



## dramaqueen

I have s little copper girl from Myates that doesn't have ventrals. It doesn't seem to bother her and she's cute as a button. Lol


----------



## PetMania

Nevermind about adopting the fish..the member told me that I can't have them because her friends and family offered, so she gave her fish to them...........


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sorry. Maybe some other opportunities will come up soon. Keep checking the classifieds.


----------



## Mo

IM SOOOOOO HAPPY!!!!!! My dad came to my bed and asked why are you awake? And I was like. Why else, I have school.... Then he said that we might not even have school because of how hard it rained last night!!!


----------



## PetMania

Ooooo.......lucky. My mom woke me up an hour ago so I could wear a Halloween costume for school. I'm dressed up as Katniss Everdeen :3

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!


----------



## PetMania

Nice to see you back on, Mo =) 

Sorry, tell me if the orange is too hard to read ;P


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, we have flood warnings. Our power went out for about 1 second, just enough for me to have to reset the clocks.


----------



## PetMania

Stay safe =)


----------



## dramaqueen

Did you have school today, Mo>


----------



## PetMania

We got to dress up as superheros today. I decided to dress up as a Creature of the Night for trick-or-treating. 

I suppose that kids didn't come to your doors......


----------



## dramaqueen

They did but not very many.


----------



## Mo

Yeah... Had school but it was two hours late


----------



## dramaqueen

That's not too bad.


----------



## PetMania

True.


There were at least 100 people out there. I'm home now eating Subway for dinner. Wow, people are generous with candy-giving. It'll all be gone by tomorrow hehe LOL


----------



## dramaqueen

I gave 2 pieces apiece. Lol One little girl backed away when I attempted to drop candy in her container. She took it out of my hand, looked at it and dropped it in her container. Lol


----------



## Mo

Lol. I wasn't able to go trick or treating this year because I didn't get home till 9, and it rained in our neighborhood. I just ate the leftover candy that we passed out... There were still like 2 large bowls of it left. Plus for neighbors brough a lot of candy over since they were wondering where I was this Halloween..


----------



## PetMania

Awe, well I'm sure you didn't miss much. I don't know about the people in your neighborhood, but the peeps in my area weren't handing out the good candy, they were handing out foam airplanes, vampire teeth, bouncy balls, and Twizlers.....

YAY! Mo's back on! How's every thing going?


----------



## Mo

Everything's going well  I put my whites in a did ivied ten gallon to make maintenance a bit easier and am still planning to spawn my Multi's soon  I'll have to leave again in like an hour


----------



## PetMania

Oh, okay. Maybe this time change has people confused. I haven't seen that many people over in the other 'chat' threads. 

I hope the multis work out! 

The plants I bought from you are doing awesome! They wen't through the dying off stage, and now the rotala, ludwigia, and anacharis are growing fast!


----------



## Mo

Awesome! I knew that you'd like them!!


----------



## PetMania

Yep! I didn't know how hardy these plants were. I found a random stem with no leaves, and stuck it into the gravel to see what would happen. Less than 24hrs later, I already had 5 leaves growing!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks for the reminder of the time change, Mo. I have to set all my clocks.


----------



## Mo

Your welcome! And yeah, they are pretty good plants! That's why I love em


----------



## Mo




----------



## PetMania

:shock: Pretty!!! SO Pretty!


----------



## Mo

Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, he's beautiful!


----------



## Mo

Renewed my membership with the IBC


----------



## dramaqueen

Yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## Mo

Thanks! AND were finally able to take the regular way home now.. the roads just opened today... some are still damaged though :-(


----------



## PetMania

Hey, Mo. How's it going?


----------



## dramaqueen

Mo, are your plants snail free? Just curious.


----------



## PetMania

Just for the record: the plants I got did not have any snails with them.


----------



## Mo

Im going good  and no they arent snail free... Found that out a few weeks ago lol


----------



## Fenghuang

Hey, Mo. Just wanted to let you know that the plants arrived. Very pleased with everything, you did a wonderful job packing! Thank you so much! 

Can these plants be floated? I recognize the anacharis, hornwort, java moss, but what are the red stemmed ones? Hygro?


----------



## dramaqueen

Mo is going to be known as the plant guy. lol


----------



## PetMania

Him and peachii LOL


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol It's nice that we have several people here who are willing to share plant clippings.


----------



## PetMania

Totally. I can't afford to stock a tank with the crazy prices PetCo charges. It's ridiculous. But yeah, really lucky to have such awesome members here :yourock:


----------



## Mo

Aww thanks guys!! And it's probably Ludwigia


----------



## PetMania

I am noob when it comes to plants, so I can't tell the difference between hyrgo, rotala, or ludwigia  lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Me, either. lol


----------



## logisticsguy

There are a couple plants in my tanks that I have no idea what they are or even where they came from.
They seem to be thriving though despite my plant ignorance.


----------



## Fenghuang

I definitely found snail eggs yesterday when I was planting them. But I don't mind, my tank is starting to grow some algae. 

And yes, it does look ludwigia, now that I compared it to pictures. Good to know.


----------



## dramaqueen

I have enough creepy crawlies in my house without having them in my fish containers, too.


----------



## MattsBettas

The only tanks I ever get bugs in are my breeding tanks, DQ. Bigger fish eat the rest hahaha.


----------



## PetMania

Hehe, lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Why do your breeding tanks get bugs? From the plants?


----------



## MattsBettas

Cuz there's lots of food and little bugs don't fit in even littler mouths. They're harmless, and mostly just small worms or jumpy things on the surface.


----------



## dramaqueen

Eeeuuwww! lol


----------



## Mo

#Tannins
#IndianAlmondLeafExtract
#IndianAlmondLeaf
#IndianAlmondLeafTeabags

Lol


----------



## Mo




----------



## dramaqueen

I love that white one! He reminds me of my little Boo.


----------



## PetMania

Is that last one the multi male? He's so pretty! 

Hey, Mo, I would really love your opinion as the 'plant guy' :-D: 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=299625

Thanks!


----------



## Mo

Seems like Aokashi got you covered but it's Ludwigia Repens, Rotala Rotundifolia and Hygrophila Polysperma 

Thanks DQ! And yeah that last one is the Multi from Karen


----------



## PetMania

Oh! Okay thanks! I'll let aokashi know


----------



## MattsBettas

Any more news on the spawns, mo?


----------



## Mo

They didn't work out but I set one up tonight and that one isn't looking good either... Finally had enough time to get on


----------



## PetMania

We all missed you, Mo. Really happy to see you back on  Sorry about your spawns. I wish you luck!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, we missed you! I miss talking to my teenager friends. I hope your spawn goes well.


----------



## Mo

Lol, thanks I've just been really busy the past couple of weeks... The only times I'll be able to get on are in the mornings and Monday and Friday night most of the time because I have practice after school


----------



## dramaqueen

Ok, well we'll see you when we see you. Lol


----------



## Mo

Lol. Practice was rain out and I just got home so hey guys!


----------



## dramaqueen

Hey, Mo!!


----------



## Mo

Wats up


----------



## dramaqueen

We're going to get more rain and cold. Man, I didn't know it got this cold in central Texas!


----------



## Mo

Took a pic of my 15 gallon to give a good idea of an idea of a sorority


----------



## PetMania

Pretty! 

HEY MO! We missed you! Do you get the next week off? 

My bettas love the Atison's. They actually go after that before the NLS.

I have 9 bettas now and there's barely a dent in it/ lol


----------



## MattsBettas

Very nice. That's a lot of elodea/anacharis lol. 

What's the sticker say?


----------



## Mo

Thanks!!!

Lol it's nice to be back and yes I do get the week off

It's nice to know the stuff I sold to you is good! I love it myself

And it's a sticker that says IBC member


And.... It's freezing here!!! Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, it's definitely freezing here!! I need to drink some hot tea. lol Mo, your tank looks great with all the plants. It looks like a jungle. lol


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Lol it's nice to be back and yes I do get the week off
> 
> It's nice to know the stuff I sold to you is good! I love it myself
> 
> And it's a sticker that says IBC member
> 
> 
> And.... It's freezing here!!! Lol


YAY! So do I. Yep, they'll still eat the NLS, but A is their fav. IBC member? ;-) Good for you! Thinking about joining....I really want some wild bettas.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Wish I got the week off :-( 

lol freezing, it's been getting down to 20-25 here at night and usually only 40's in the day, today was 45 and it was gorgeous out!


----------



## Mo

Lol. It's 40 here and the cool index is at like 30 because of the wind and it's not that cold but I hate it because I'm not used to it :-( lol


----------



## PetMania

Nice weather ;-) 

Aww, but we can all still talk throughout the week. Mo, are you going to be busy this week? I know that I have to finish an essay, practice my instrument for the concert, and exercise so I don't gain weight during Thanksgiving, lol.


----------



## Mo

I won't be busy at all. Just have a PowerPoint that I need to do for science.oh. Yeah and a rubes golberg project


----------



## PetMania

I hate science class......


So I am starting a sorority (thanks for convincing me to keep it going, *naugrim*) and do you think that certain tail types will fight/have certain behaviors, etc. Ex: a CT girl or an EE girl would get picked on for the flashy fins...


----------



## lilnaugrim

:-D ;-)

it's been said that red fish and CT girls are more aggressive, however my red girl was the most passive girl I had so it does vary. EE would get picked on however Snowbird won't have an issue if that's what you're thinking, she's not even actually an EE. She carries the gene but doesn't have the larger EE fins, but yes an actual EE will be picked on for the pectorals since they can't swim as fast is all.

But in all you really can't judge a girl by her tail type or color because they are all different, you just have to watch them and learn what they each do, what they like, who they like and who they might not like and put it together like that. 

You can try starting out with your three most passive girls, give them a good week together and then with the four girl, float her in the cup in the sorority so they get used to each other and then after a week's time, let her in. Continue to do that until you've reached your desired numbers ^_^


----------



## PetMania

Okay..will do! Might go get a new girl this weekend. I know 5 is good..but 6 is better ;-)


----------



## Mo

I've heard that dragons are very aggressive and I've had this issue.... Also it depends on the breeder.. Whites are usually very docile BTW


----------



## PetMania

Dang it! I love dragons. lol. Yeah, I have wanted a white... maybe I'll see one. thanks guys!


----------



## lilnaugrim

My dragons were all pretty docile. Lady was the exception but as I said before, two weeks in time out and she was just like any other docile creature! lol Then my other dragon's were always fine except for the unnamed blue marble girl (not mononoke if you knew my girls), she was a little aggressive but nothing like what Lady was displaying. But like I said, she totally chilled out after a while.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm hoping to get agold one from a breeder before too long. I have one a fish that probably won't make it past the weekend.


----------



## PetMania

I'm sorry. Gold? As in a metalic, shiny, yellow? i have never seen a gold betta, actually. 

*Naugrim, where did you get Snowbird?


----------



## Mo

Yeah... You can really be 100% sure that a fish we be aggressive because of its color... Every fish is different in its own weird ways.. Lol, and oooooooooo gold.. I like gold


----------



## PetMania

So, Mo, is breeding bettas extremely hard? 'Cause I might start a spawn in the spring if I have enough money. If so, oh well.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think it would be cool if you could do a spawn next year, PetMania. I know that Mo will be willing to help and offer advice and so would Matt and LogisticsGuy. Yeah, gold like metallic gold.


----------



## PetMania

It would be more of a hobby rather than profit. Any money i do make would go into the rescue, though. I might buy a pair from snowflake. I would probably breed HMPKs...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Gold/Metallic dragons for sale!: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=302217 Deanna01's stock is amazing and I'm so jelly that I can't have one or five! originally I was going to take two females but with the recent decease of the sorority and no will to start another right now, I can't. But you can!

Oh and uhhhhhhh oh! Ebay, I'll see if I can find the seller...one sec....

Oh holy god! This is like my dream girl! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Betta-Fancy-Female-HMPK-/200992181669?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item2ecc114da5

Oh so many good looking females on ebay right now >.< darn it all! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-...271325267421?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3f2c3f05dd http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-Red-D...221312983254?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item33874820d6 

Anyway, it was just guy: http://www.ebay.com/usr/htra8976 and he's got some amazing stock up right now!


----------



## PetMania

So pretty! I would be afraid to breed those. I think I might start out with something easy so I can work my way up, you know? Like guppies. I would love to 'play' with genetics so I can get guppies that are worth more than $1.


----------



## dramaqueen

Another IBC breeder offered me a gold betta. She has some with missing ventrals or minor deformities and gold me to keep in touch. Deanna has some gorgeous fish.


----------



## Mo

Those fish are beautiful that you posted and those prices are great too.. All sellers are in my state aswell... Lol, and I'd definitely be willing to help you if I can find my touch again.. Both attempts at spawning have failed so ill recondition and try with my whites

I might sell my Mac Auley male as both spawns have failed with him with two different girls and he's very rough on them :-( I'll try one more time later on before I decide


----------



## dramaqueen

You seem to get the worst males as far as spawning goes. They get beat up or don't want to spawn. Lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, I'm seriously debating the trio of beautiful Guppies I have at my LFS, the owners offered them to me as well for cheaper since they are great guppies to start with. They could definitely be worth more than a dollar! If they breed Pet, I can always give you some fry haha. The male was gorgeous, he was black all on his side and then had a powder blue running from his nose down to his tail, both tail, dorsal and ventrals were the powder blue if I remember right. And I think his pectorals were colored black too!!! So pretty! And the girls were black as well, one had some powder blue in her tail and the other I think had some sort of pattern in the tail, i don't remember.

The closest I can find online are these guys: http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Turquoise...271286617308?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3f29f144dc except male is more black rather than purple and the females are actually black. Is there a name for that color except Turquoise?


----------



## Mo

Those fish are very pretty!!! I haven't bred guppies before but I wouldn't mind doing it soon! Lol, and yeah.. My fish are weird.. This male nips soo much and neither of the girls will stand up to him so he just bullies them.. The girls didn't seem willing to spawn either.. He looks fine it's just that the girls act weird then he starts to nip at them a lot and all I get is an empty nest, and aggravated male, and a very badly damaged female


----------



## dramaqueen

You seem to get passive males and aggressive females or the other way around. Lol Never a happy medium.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Maybe we should all start up with guppies and track our progress together and then move to Betta's when you get your knack for breeding back Mo! lol that'd be fun I'd say ^_^

I still have my Black Copper CT pair to spawn, well I have the girl and my friend has the boy. I'll be doing most of the initial work but once we jar them, the boys will be at her place while I take care of the females ^_^ The female was much bigger than him so also, with school, we had to wait until we have time to breed. Soon, once our finals are done in second week of December we might start to condition if we're ready! If not, we'll wait till summer


----------



## Mo

It'd definitely be fun to breed guppies... Might think about picking up some girls... And yeah, I guess I don't have the best of luck but I'll learn to work with what I have and get them to spawn


----------



## dramaqueen

You'll find a way that will work for you. Just don't give up!


----------



## PetMania

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, I'm seriously debating the trio of beautiful Guppies I have at my LFS, the owners offered them to me as well for cheaper since they are great guppies to start with. They could definitely be worth more than a dollar! If they breed Pet, I can always give you some fry haha. The male was gorgeous, he was black all on his side and then had a powder blue running from his nose down to his tail, both tail, dorsal and ventrals were the powder blue if I remember right. And I think his pectorals were colored black too!!! So pretty! And the girls were black as well, one had some powder blue in her tail and the other I think had some sort of pattern in the tail, i don't remember.
> 
> The closest I can find online are these guys: http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Turquoise...271286617308?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3f29f144dc except male is more black rather than purple and the females are actually black. Is there a name for that color except Turquoise?


Hehe, lol. Yeah, I should name my loach killer because he kills anything smaller than a dime... But yeah, I love Guppies. They are so pretty. People sell them for $70 on AB....????
Sounds like a good set of guppies, there ;-)


----------



## Mo

Just like some of us have paid 50 dollars for a fish multiple times.. They spend a lot in there guppies


----------



## PetMania

Yeah, and some of them are worth it  I just could never afford a fish over $20. That's why I am trying to raise money.


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I don't think that many individual guppies go for a lot of money.. It's mostly trios pairs and such


----------



## PetMania

True. And since they are 'show' guppies they are priced that high


----------



## Mo

Yeah.. I guess it's not a bad investment since guppies breed so much and grow pretty fast.. Having a 50 dollar pair that you cut even on is good  plus you get pretty fish out of it


----------



## PetMania

Yeah. I would have to sell online to get real money for them, right? Petstores usually don't take guppies for more than a penny each, lol. 

I opted for breeding BN plecos as it is easy (not that breeding guppies aren't) and easier to sell them. I might do a betta spawn in the spring....


----------



## Mo

I've always wanted a pair of BN's.. Put a bid for them but I didn't win a while back... :-(


----------



## lilnaugrim

My LFS has a yellow pair with blue eyes! They're gorgeous! They used to breed them but they haven't purposely done it in a while since they were busy with the store and all. But they aren't albino, just the yellow version with the blue eyes, too cool!


----------



## Mo

A pic of my divided ten for my 3 males... I have soo much anacharis it's not even funny.. Oh wait.. It kinda is, lol... I still have a lot more that I need to bring inside before they freeze in the plant tub


----------



## Mo

-_- I didn't realize how dark one side looks.. Sorry about that guys


----------



## PetMania

I'm back! Sorry, I had to go somewhere sorry. 


Mo said:


> I've always wanted a pair of BN's.. Put a bid for them but I didn't win a while back... :-(


Well, if I get a really good pair out of the spawn I'll give ya a PM ;-)



lilnaugrim said:


> My LFS has a yellow pair with blue eyes! They're gorgeous! They used to breed them but they haven't purposely done it in a while since they were busy with the store and all. But they aren't albino, just the yellow version with the blue eyes, too cool!


Cool! I was looking for one of those in PetSmart... I think they are called almenistic or L144? 



Mo said:


> A pic of my divided ten for my 3 males... I have soo much anacharis it's not even funny.. Oh wait.. It kinda is, lol... I still have a lot more that I need to bring inside before they freeze in the plant tub
> View attachment 250378


 Looking good!


----------



## Mo

Soo petmania... What kind of fish are you looking for your first spawn??


----------



## PetMania

For the betta spawn?


----------



## Mo

Yeah  I bet lilnaugrim, DQ and I can definitely help you out


----------



## lilnaugrim

PetMania said:


> Cool! I was looking for one of those in PetSmart... I think they are called almenistic or L144?


All BN's are referred to as Ancistrus Pleco's  Most places don't sell them, the blue eyed ones are pretty rare!


----------



## Mo

Yeah. They sound pretty awesome!!! So the blue eyes ones are just considered a different variety of ancistrus, right?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yup, as are all the different color variations. Ancistrus covers all chocolate, white, yellow, albino colored BN's as well as the different eye coloration. It's like Betta Splenden's for Pleco's lol


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I thought that there were only regular BN's and Albinos. Lol I've never even seen one in real life.. Just seen people talking about em.. Wouldn't mind having a pair of those. Pretty docile fish, take care of algae. And are very pretty fish! I might have to look into getting them.. Have like 5 open tanks, lol


----------



## PetMania

Plecos- wanna get 3 plecos (1 male, 2 female); an albino, an almenistic (the rare blue eyes), and a regular calico (or chocolate as some call it).

Bettas- I was thinking of breeding HMPKS as they sell well and seem to do better in spawning (don't know if that's true). Something without spoonhead, uneven ventrals or anal fins, and a nice, clean spread. 
OR.... an EE spawn. 

I know you guys would be a great help with how smart you all are


----------



## lilnaugrim

Pleco's can be actually very territorial, especially if you don't feed them the proper veggies each week as I found out! They do good job on glass algae but I found mine didn't do much on the actual plants though. But that's okay. Over all, yes they are peaceful but you get the occasional bully due to space or whatever.


----------



## Mo

EE sounds nice, my first spawn was a great pair of EEs that were great spawners.. Sometimes HMPK's can be more aggressive but there is less that can go wrong with them.. With shorter fins and such.. It seems like HMs sell better though IME/O.. But if anything HMPK's are faster growers and there's less to worry about with them growing up


----------



## PetMania

Yeah, I'm looking into breeding them, not keeping them as a community fish. 
I'll have to get them from different places so I can esure that they are not related.

I hear that you can make money breeding them as it is easy and cheaper than breeding bettas.


----------



## Mo

Oh wow, I didn't realize they got territorial.. I might just stick to my kuhli's, lol.. I miss having kuhli loaches.. They were the coolest thing ever, lol


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> EE sounds nice, my first spawn was a great pair of EEs that were great spawners.. Sometimes HMPK's can be more aggressive but there is less that can go wrong with them.. With shorter fins and such.. It seems like HMs sell better though IME/O.. But if anything HMPK's are faster growers and there's less to worry about with them growing up


 Yeah, I don't want to do CTs (even though they are my fav) as they require special care for their fins...


----------



## PetMania

Siblings may not be so territorial. I guess it depends on the tank size. What size tank would you house them in? Can they live alone?


----------



## lilnaugrim

They can live alone. Preferably you want 1 BN for every 20 gallons since they will clean lots! And then lots of fresh veggies every other day or three. I used cucumbers and my little girl loved them! I find zucchini is too squishy for my taste. you can use tomatoes as well, romaine lettuce is good but not Iceberg as it has literally no nutritional value in it.


----------



## Mo

Probably in one of my 15 gallons


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah that would be fine. You can spawn in 10 gallons, that I know.


----------



## PetMania

good to know, thanks! The plecos would get their own tank. I'll take advantage of PetCo's $1/gal sale when it comes back. In the mean time, I need to find out how to get the breeding trio.


----------



## Mo

Do they prefer sand or gravel because I have mostly sand with little "paths " and "hills" of gravel which was supposed to look cool but it didn't because you can barely see the bottom of the tank.. Lol


----------



## Mo

Yeah, they have great sales on tanks sometimes. I love taking advantage of that deal.. Sometimes I just buy them even when I didn't need them because I know that I'll need em in the future.. I have three or four ten gallons, and 15 gallon and a 5 gallon so I'll probably use one of those for breeding them if I decide to but first I need to find a pair


----------



## PetMania

As long as the gravel is rounded ;-) Are you looking into a specific color or long fins?


----------



## Mo

I'd like the long finned Albinos  those ones are very pretty but I'll settle for what I can find at my not so local LFS.. Lol. It's the only good fish store even remotely in my area.. Occasionally this store would Carry Pure black HMPK's and salamander Big Ears.

And it's not rounded :-( it's that walmart black gravel


----------



## PetMania

'Cause I can send you one when they breed. Just let me know 

Does anyone think that I should go to different PetSmarts to get my breeding trio? 

This is going towards my betta spawn and the rescue so I am still deciding how to price them.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> I'd like the long finned Albinos  those ones are very pretty but I'll settle for what I can find at my not so local LFS.. Lol. It's the only good fish store even remotely in my area.. Occasionally this store would Carry Pure black HMPK's and salamander Big Ears.
> 
> And it's not rounded :-( it's that walmart black gravel


Hmm. You can get riverrock gravel....

I am getting long finned albinos!


----------



## Mo

Cool! Long finned ones are pretty. So they actually carry them where you live? That's interesting, I've never seen em here. I'm sure that my not so local LFS has them because they had a peppermint Pleco a while back and if they have one of those then they have to have albino Plecos.. I just don't feel like calling right now, lol.


----------



## Mo

Thanks for considering me! 

I guess I'll have to send you a pair of whites of a pair from my Mac Auley spawn then ;-)

And you'll have to wait for lilnaugrims response because she knows a lot more about Plecos than I do


----------



## PetMania

Hehe, yeah. they're new. They charge, like $10 for a 2-3'' BN. They are not the rare blue eyes, but maybe I can get some of those one day. Too bad they don't have the calicos. Those I might have to get from an LPS or PetCo.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Thanks for considering me!
> 
> I guess I'll have to send you a pair of whites of a pair from my Mac Auley spawn then ;-)
> 
> And you'll have to wait for lilnaugrims response because she knows a lot more about Plecos than I do


 
No problem! I've gotten awesome things from you, so it's time to give back  

Is she on AB, and thanks. I'll let you know when I am planning my spawn. If school turns bad, I may not be able to do it due to HM...you know? 

hehe, I did hours of research last night, but experience is better.


----------



## Mo

Yeah.. Schools crazy for me right now, lol.. And She is but she doesn't sell often on there and she sells her best fish on Facebook or at shows..


----------



## Mo

I'll be sure to let you know when I get a spawn out of my fish so you're prepared when they are grown and ready to go..


----------



## PetMania

Yeah, unless my mom lets me use her Paypal account, i can't do that, lol. But hopefully when I sell the plecos I can make enough money for the whole nine yards.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> I'll be sure to let you know when I get a spawn out of my fish so you're prepared when they are grown and ready to go..


Okay, thanks! And let me know if you're interested in a pleco


----------



## PetMania

Oh, does anyone know the average amount of fry plecos can have?


----------



## Mo

I'm not sure but I'm interested. I just need to do more research first.. Lemme know if you're interested in a Betta. Lol..


----------



## Mo

Also.. How do you pronounce Betta.. Do you pronounce it beh-tuh or bay-ta


----------



## PetMania

Where do you sell the baby bettas? Oh, and for the pleco I can give you a big discount (and the best fry) since you have always been such a great help to me


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Also.. How do you pronounce Betta.. Do you pronounce it beh-tuh or bay-ta


I talk like Jennifer Lawrence (lol) so I say bay-ta


----------



## Mo

Say bay-at because I could never justify saying Beh-Tu.. Crazy talk, lol... And that's soo nice of you  I usually sell mine on the Facebook Groups, to previous costumers I've had, AB and on here or just give the ones I can't sell away.. My first spawn was HMPK salamander big ears with multiple pinks and one purple coming from the spawn so they were easy to sell


----------



## PetMania

I see. 

Hey, do you think I should build a cave system for my loach? He seems to hide in/under anything he can. I thought that if he had a series of caves to explore and hide in, that he would be more active. At least I know s/he is eating, lol.


----------



## Mo

I know mine loved them so I'm sure that yours would


----------



## PetMania

Okay! And, who's that?


----------



## Mo

My multicolor that's looks more like a Blue male with major red wash which he does have, lol


----------



## MattsBettas

Technically it's beh-ta. Apparently the serious people correct you when you say it bay-ta, but since no one knows what a beh-ta is I fully knowingly mispronounce it.


----------



## Mo

Me too I learned how to pronounce it like 2 years ago but have never actually said it.. I e thought about saying it like that but I don't like the way it sounds


----------



## lilnaugrim

I try to pronounce it correctly especially at my awesome LFS because they say it right as well so it's nice to talk to people who knows what I'm talking about haha. They also pronounce pleco right too! Pluh-ko however we all pronounce Plakat as Plah-ket rather than the "right" way Pluh-cot lol


----------



## Mo

Lol, I don't pronounce anything right, but I don't have to worry about it because no one else in my area pronounces it right either, lol>.< and here another pic of him.. I love his white edging and I might sell him if he doesn't breed but I might also keep him.. Such a beautiful fish with great genetics and a great personality


----------



## PetMania

He doesn't breed? 

Actually, for my first spawn, I might get a boy for Snowbird. She is one of he prettiest bettas I have ever seen. I've always wanted a salamander HMPk, and I know they sell well, so maybe.

Mo, do you mind me asking you this: How much do you usually make on a good spawn?


----------



## Mo

My poor boys fins are all clamped because I left the heater unplugged for a few hours and the tanks got super cold :-( it's just now starting to heat up though.. Just wanted to explain why he looks clamped..


----------



## Mo

I made a few hundred on my first maybe even 450 or 500....

And I've attempted breeding him twice but it hasn't gone well so I'm gonna try with one if the whites and if that doesn't work out I might sell him or just have him near my desk so I can always look at him


----------



## lilnaugrim

If you go with Snowbird, find a boy with a nicer Dorsal first and with the same red/green salamander. If you get the blue/purple one that will mess with her nice brilliant red head! And try to get a nice EE too since she does carry the gene, you'll get some partials! lol, that's what I would do at least ;-) Her form over all is good for breeding, she was the best out of her siblings, they all had bent toplines and bent spines >.< I think she might hold the DT gene as well since some of them sort of had the right dorsal for it and stuff, just a little deformed.

So a male with impeccable form is very important for her so she doesn't revert back to her bad genes!


----------



## Mo

Also.. Petmania is and lilnaugrim.. Do y'all know of any good sites on BN Pleco care?


----------



## Mo

Lilnaugrim.. Where did you get snowbird? I think you were the original owner, right?


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> I made a few hundred on my first maybe even 450 or 500....


WOW! People tell me that they don't even make enough to cover the start-up costs. Hmm, if I could somehow do that, then I would definetly keep doing that. I was reluctant because of money = i want to give them the best. 
PS, do you have any cultures left? 



lilnaugrim said:


> If you go with Snowbird, find a boy with a nicer Dorsal first and with the same red/green salamander. If you get the blue/purple one that will mess with her nice brilliant red head! And try to get a nice EE too since she does carry the gene, you'll get some partials! lol, that's what I would do at least ;-) Her form over all is good for breeding, she was the best out of her siblings, they all had bent toplines and bent spines >.< I think she might hold the DT gene as well since some of them sort of had the right dorsal for it and stuff, just a little deformed.
> 
> So a male with impeccable form is very important for her so she doesn't revert back to her bad genes!


 Okay  My PetCo has some really nice ones. People don't buy them because they can cost up to $40. This is 50/50 for profit and for experience. AB would be a good place to sell as well as here, right? Thanks so much naugrim! Yeah, I got some bloodworms the other day, so besides the IAL, which I also need to find out where to get, i have everything I need for conditioning.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Lilnaugrim.. Where did you get snowbird? I think you were the original owner, right?


 Yes, she was. Snowbird is now my favorite! Thank you so much naugrim!


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Also.. Petmania is and lilnaugrim.. Do y'all know of any good sites on BN Pleco care?


 Yep:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+837+1039&pcatid=1039

http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/pleco-plecostomus/118404-bristlenose-pleco-care.html


And breeding if you are interested:
http://www.bristlenoseworld.com/t1320-breeding-the-bristlenose-pleco


----------



## Mo

I don't know how other people didn't break even. I made quite a huge sum of cash, lol... Sorry I don't have any cultures but I could send you a little bit of IAL.. But you'd be better off buying some from Amy Lin because she has a lot more than I do.. How much do you need...


----------



## Mo

I probably will have enough cultures again soon... I lost 3 of them and my VE culture is tiny now after the neglect I gave them when I was getting adjusted to my new practice schedule


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> I don't know how other people didn't break even. I made quite a huge sum of cash, lol... Sorry I don't have any cultures but I could send you a little bit of IAL.. But you'd be better off buying some from Amy Lin because she has a lot more than I do.. How much do you need...


 Enough for one time o conditioning...so that would be, what? Ten leaves? Sorry, I have never bred anything before. It's okay, I can look for some later.


----------



## Mo

Hmm.. I can send you ten plus a sample of Tannin Tea, plus some IAL tea bags for shipping which should be 5 dollars


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> I don't know how other people didn't break even. I made quite a huge sum of cash, lol... Sorry I don't have any cultures but I could send you a little bit of IAL.. But you'd be better off buying some from Amy Lin because she has a lot more than I do.. How much do you need...


Ex: 20-30 fry...

If I have a EE salamander HMPK pair, how much do you think I could make? Sorry, I know it's kinda of hard to answer because this spawn is non existent, but yeah.


----------



## Mo

Hmm.. A good quality spawn will make you 100-150 or 200 I guess.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Hmm.. I can send you ten plus a sample of Tannin Tea, plus some IAL tea bags for shipping which should be 5 dollars


 Okay Thanks!  Do you want to do some sort of trade? I give you any one of my pleco fry (I'll give you pictures so you can choose ;-)) for the IAL? 

Is tannin tea what makes the water brown? (sorry, derp questions)


----------



## MattsBettas

Depends how much you charge and how many people buy. If your smart you can get more then start up costs back, but just FYI breeding bettas is about the worst way to make money out there hahaha...


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Hmm.. A good quality spawn will make you 100-150 or 200 I guess.


Really? Cool. Then I might be able to breed more often. That, with the $100-300 I make from the plecos, can definetly pay for themselves and the rescue (I had to go on hiatus due to money issues)


----------



## Mo

Yeah.. Indian Almond Leaf Extract.. And a Trade sounds good


----------



## PetMania

MattsBettas said:


> Depends how much you charge and how many people buy. If your smart you can get more then start up costs back, but just FYI breeding bettas is about the worst way to make money out there hahaha...


Not looking into something as a living. Just a supplement for the hobby and a fundraiser for my rescue, but thanks! I could save a lot of money by taking advantage of Black Friday sales and $1/gal sale, right?


----------



## Mo

They have Black Friday for fish?!?!?!?! I didn't know that, lol


----------



## MattsBettas

Definitely. And Craigslist. 

Remember, it's a hobby, not a business. If you forget to have the "hobby only" mindset then you will be disappointed when you make 200$ for four months worth of work... The amount of time it takes is what makes it a bad way to make money.

Edit- Yes Mo, they do. Better be careful not to get trampled over those cheap tanks ;-). I wish we had Black Friday here.


----------



## Mo

Lol... Looks like some ones getting hurt at Petco on Black Friday!! Jk, I don't take advantage of those Black Friday deals, lol..


----------



## PetMania

When I had allowance, I only got $40 through 4 months of hard work (lots of chores) so yeah. Thanks for all of your help!

Mo, no it's just huge sales on aquarium and supplies. Though, afterwards they do have some $1 bettas. Definetly not the EEHMPK salamanders. 

So, right now I am going to breed the plecos so I can afford the betta spawn and it'll go through a cycle, I guess. Even though some people lose money breeding bettas, I have heard of some people making $2,000 a year (usually multiple spawns). 

Sorry, I feel like I am hijacking your thread, Mo.


----------



## Mo

Lol.. As long as I'm helping its fine.. I don't mind helping people  I might actually have to do the back friday thing this year....


----------



## PetMania

I need new heaters, so I have to. lol. I know eBay has them for really cheap, but Black Friday deals are crazy, lol. 
Mo, if you need any more info on the care of plecos, I will be happy to sum it all up ;-)
Oh, I built a cave for jerome, my loach, so hopefully he uses it, lol. 

The thing about breeding bettas is that I would get really attached.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, it would be hard to part with them.


----------



## PetMania

Hehe, I hope Snowbird's children don't look exactly like her because that would make it harder.


----------



## lilnaugrim

PetCo and PetSmart have their black friday flyers out already, nothing I'm to terribly interested in though. But they might have doorbusters or something, I haven't looked too deeply into it yet.

And yes, I got Snowbird off Ebay from this guy: http://www.ebay.com/usr/htra8976?afsrc=1


----------



## Mo

Wish I had money to get a pair of those dragons.... :-( /


----------



## lilnaugrim

I know, he's got some amazing stock up right now! Well, it tickles my fancy at least! ^_^ I love me some coppers!


----------



## PetMania

I have actually come across his page b4! 

You know how Snowbird has white edges? Should I get a male that has that as well?


----------



## dramaqueen

I love coppers. They're my new favorite now. I have the one Mo gave me and a little copper girl that Myates gave me that was originally from another breeder.


----------



## Mo

How's he doing DQ?


----------



## PetMania

Who's the betta in your avatar, Mo?


----------



## dramaqueen

He's got a nice bubblenest going. lol I think he likes showing off for Liesl. lol


----------



## Mo

Lol.. He's a show off for sure


----------



## dramaqueen

He loves spreading out his fins even when he's not flaring. lol


----------



## PetMania

Love watching bettas 'show off' .


----------



## PetMania

So, how's it going peeps?


----------



## Mo

Going good... I just set up a spawn... How's it going


----------



## PetMania

cool

Going good. Changed my avatar and doing some window shopping


----------



## dramaqueen

Not too bad, I guess. I didn't have to cook dinner tonight. lol My brother might have to use my kitchen Thanksgiving day so I need to get it all cleaned, I mean sparkly clean before he uses it. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Good luck with your spawn, Mo. Which pair?


----------



## PetMania

That's how my parents are before anyone comes over, lol. Good luck with the spawn!


----------



## Mo

Lol.. Clean..... that's a funny joke... 

And yeah, y'all got me in a good mood and my whites have been ready for a while so I was like.. Why not


----------



## PetMania

wish you good fortune! lol. 

Those whites will make beautiful babies


----------



## Mo

Thanks!!! I hope all goes well and it looks good so far


----------



## lilnaugrim

PetMania said:


> I have actually come across his page b4!
> 
> You know how Snowbird has white edges? Should I get a male that has that as well?


Yeah, that's part of being a Salamander. So you want a Red/Green salamander HMPKEE lol that's a mouthful for sure!


----------



## Mo

I got some greens in my Salamander HMPKEE spawn


----------



## dramaqueen

I want a white betta!! lol They're plakats, aren't they, Mo? I'd love a black one, too but they're probably expensive but I only want pet quality or a "cull" that needs a good home.


----------



## Mo

I'll send you one of em if they breed.., they're HM's


----------



## PetMania

Yeah, I'll make sure to get that *plug in mouthful of words* betta, lol. He may end up costing me $40, but I think I'll be able to afford it. I'm going to start a spread sheet for that and the plecos so i can track money and stuff. 

Hey, don't you guys get really OCD when people say/type pelco instead of pleco?


----------



## Mo

Lol.. Pelco makes me laugh.. I don't get angry much so I usually just laugh at everything.. And I hope you can find the perfect male!


----------



## Mo

....


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> I'll send you one of em if they breed.., they're HM's


 If they do, how much will the babies be?


----------



## Mo

They'll be free for you


----------



## Mo

M seriously considering outing a last second bid on a male and female from that dude if the price isn't bumped up by the time it's almost over.. Those fish are selling for a great price and it's not much if a shipping risk since they are like 4 hours away


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> They'll be free for you


That's so nice of you!



Mo said:


> M seriously considering outing a last second bid on a male and female from that dude if the price isn't bumped up by the time it's almost over.. Those fish are selling for a great price and it's not much if a shipping risk since they are like 4 hours away


hmmm...I would take it if you had room. That is a really great price considering how many pairs are usually a lot higher.


----------



## Mo

I have enough room I just need to buy a heater so I'll be floating them in the big tank for a few days in one gallon containers I till the heater arrives


----------



## PetMania

Seems like a good plan ;-)


----------



## Mo

Yeah. I've been thinking about it since lilnaugrim posted the link.. Lol


----------



## PetMania

When I breed Snowbird, and if you're interested in a sibling pair, they'll be free for you, too.


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, sorry! He has gorgeous fish though! I don't know if it's the lighting or something but I love the look of all of them!


----------



## PetMania

Oh, and lilnaugrim, since you are the original owner of Snowbird, you can have a free baby of Snowbird as well.


----------



## Mo

Thanks! The individuals will probably be like 5-10 maybe 15 and 20 for the high quality whites


And his fish are very pretty. These are the ones I'm interested in


----------



## Mo

Also.. My white male has a nice nest going and the girl is already starting to do those weird spawning dances and I havnt released her yet..


----------



## dramaqueen

Those are gorgeous, Mo! Peope really say/spell it pelco? lol Also, is it pronounced plecko or pleeko?


----------



## dramaqueen

My like button disappeared. I guess you can only do a certain amount of likes a day.


----------



## Mo

Like button?


----------



## MattsBettas

When you go on this forum through TFK you can like posts. It's a feature I wish BF had, but it doesn't.


----------



## Mo

Oh, cool! I didn't realize you could do that.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Also.. My white male has a nice nest going and the girl is already starting to do those weird spawning dances and I havnt released her yet..


Yay! I really hope that they spawn. And those prices are really good. Great deal. I might have to buy a breeding pair from you as well


----------



## Mo

Yeah. I just want them to make me a little bit of money.. I just wanna pay for more equipment and more pairs


----------



## PetMania

And I'll be happy to contribute! 

Is it true that if you do multiple spawns at the same time, you'll recieve more money in the end? I'm just considering that as I would also like to breed dragonscales (in love with them lol)


----------



## Mo

Yeah.. That's pretty much true  and I released them.. So far it's looking good and they are in the first stage... Chasing


----------



## PetMania

Now it's patience and antisipation. 

Hmm, now I might do a couple spawns at a time after my first one (if I can afford it, lol) 

Hey, maybe you'll end up with a few hundred fry again


----------



## Mo

lol.. I hope so! I would definitely end up with a few hundred if those Multi's spawned.. That girl was huge.. She's not as big but definitely has eggs


----------



## PetMania

Did she drop them? Yeah, having lot's of fry would help with the money thing, huh?

Q: how many spawns or batches of bettas have you bred in the past?


----------



## Mo

Sadly I've only raised one to adulthood. I've cut 4 spawns due to egg eating one due to an aquarium heater failing and about 6 due to the space heater failing so 12


----------



## dramaqueen

Sounds like things are going well so far. Hopefully they'll spawn by morning.


----------



## dramaqueen

As cold as it is here right now you really have to keep up with keeping them nice and toasty.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Sadly I've only raised one to adulthood. I've cut 4 spawns due to egg eating one due to an aquarium heater failing and about 6 due to the space heater failing so 12


 Hey, that's still good. Sometimes it doesn't work out. Trust me, I'm probably worse than you. Who knows? I might end up doing 50 spawns (very unrealistic) and being able to only raise 3... hopefully that won't be the case with plecos :shock:


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I miss those spawns and some of them would have been really nice if I raised them to adulthood. One I regret because those eggs are hardier than I thought at the time and one of my best pairs that I've ever had never bred again.. This male was easily the best fish I've ever owned form wise.. I'm sure those eggs could have survived 2 hours of 74-75 degree water.. I was not a very patient person back then and was very umm... I was very impulsive back then... I messed uo this spawn thinking this male was an egg eater but it turned out he wasn't and by that time the eggs were already dumped out in the back yard...


----------



## Mo




----------



## PetMania

* hugs Mo* 

It's okay. At least you didn't put a male and female together in a 1.5 thinking they would mate.


----------



## Mo

I used to love dragons. Here's anther one  egg eater BTW


----------



## Mo




----------



## Mo

Miss this girl.. Should have tried to spawn her :-(


----------



## PetMania

I remember her!

One of my favs is red and creme DSHMPKs. Love'em


----------



## Mo

Yeah. Those are beautiful


Miss this guy too... I bred him


----------



## Mo

Used to have a thing for salamanders too


----------



## Mo

Miss my Big ears :-(


----------



## Mo

Another one of my dragons


----------



## PetMania

You had a lot of beauties. Are they all AB or are some petstore bettas. BTW, I have a soft spot for big ears


----------



## dramaqueen

The important thing is that you learned from your mistakes. A lot of beginners would have thought that a male taking the eggs in his mouth meant that he was eating them instead of cleaning them and rearranging them in the nest. I probably woul have done the same thing.


----------



## Mo

All from AB except for the Orange Dragon.. Got him at a petsmart while we were visiting south texas

Another egg eater


----------



## PetMania

I really want to breed these type of bettas this next year (2014) :

















What's your goal for fry? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Mo

All of my egg eater have been dragons.. Coincidence much?


----------



## Mo

My goal is to get good quality fish that sell easily and to develop a line of whites and Multicolors...


----------



## dramaqueen

That Petsmart one is awesome!!


----------



## PetMania

That's weird. And that's a pretty good goal. I meant how many fry do you want... I guess I should have worded it that way, lol


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I guess 150 is a manageable number


----------



## Mo




----------



## PetMania

Is that the same male in your avatar?


----------



## Mo

Yes


----------



## Mo




----------



## Mo

(Different male)


----------



## PetMania

I love that red. Very striking. ;-)


----------



## Mo

Yeah. He was sure beautiful.


----------



## Mo




----------



## PetMania

Overwhelming beauty. So, did you sell all of these fish?


----------



## dramaqueen

They're beautiful! Do you have school tomorrow, Mo?


----------



## PetMania

I hope so, I do.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol we had church cancelled because of rain and cold.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mo

Thanks!! And yes I did sell all if them.. Also, I don't have school!!!  soo happy!!


----------



## PetMania

Yay! Talk buddies. Well, I'm sure you made good money from them


----------



## MattsBettas

It seems like you never go to school lol.

I think America has less school days then Canada though.


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I'm off soo much, lol


----------



## MattsBettas

How many days do you go a year?


----------



## PetMania

How many hours of school do you have, Mo? I have, like, 6. 5 on wednesdays.


----------



## Mo

I have ummmmm.... I think 7 hours and 15 minutes and I'm not sure how many days I go TBH from august to July I think... Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

It does seem like there is never any school. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mo




----------



## Mo

Lol.. It's probably just because I don't come on here when there is school so when there isn't I post a lot more so it just seems like that.. Lol


----------



## Mo




----------



## Mo

Thai Import Platinum White HMPKEE


----------



## Mo

Well... It's getting late and I'm getting tired.... Soooo, good night everyone!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Can't like these on my phone. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mo

BTW do y'all realize how much we've talked.. Nearly 200 posts today... Actually it's like 197 total, LOL


----------



## PetMania

Good night. Talk to ya later


----------



## dramaqueen

Wow ,we set a record! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> BTW do y'all realize how much we've talked.. Nearly 200 posts today... Actually it's like 197 total, LOL


Dang, we're a chatty group ain't we?


----------



## dramaqueen

Good nigjt ,Petania.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen

I love talking to you guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PetMania

I'm staying up  Saying good night to Mo ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll be up for a few more hiurs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PetMania

I'll move over to your thread


----------



## lilnaugrim

:shock::shock2::shock:

So....I missed a lot of convo last night! lol It was already 10 up here though when I signed off. Spent a good 9 hours in studio painting! Ugg, my arm is still killing me.

Unfortunately for me, I DO have college today. Darn you younger kids and your school day's out! haha I'm actually working right now at school so I'm getting paid to sit here and look at my laptop ;-)

Btw Mo, those were all beautiful fish! I loved the Petsmart dragon boy! and the first blue/black dragon boy, he was absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Mo

Good morning


----------



## Mo

Oh. I didn't even see your post until now lilnaugrim  thanks! That blue/black one was one of my favorites, he was my first import. I actually had him shipped from the Transhipper to where we were visiting in south texas and while at petsmart grabbing some stuff for him I bought stuff for a divider and took home that orange dragon male with me to.. They are still together to this day, sold them both to the same person


----------



## Mo




----------



## Mo




----------



## Mo




----------



## Mo




----------



## lilnaugrim

That's nice ^_^ yeah, for some reason all my posts disappeared for like 10-15 minutes but they're back now! So that would be why you didn't see them lol


----------



## Mo

Great mother to my first spawn, spawned her twice


----------



## Mo

Got this girl for free from a very nice person, she passed away after being a curious george and trying to explore the inside of my sponge filter >.<


----------



## Mo

lilnaugrim said:


> That's nice ^_^ yeah, for some reason all my posts disappeared for like 10-15 minutes but they're back now! So that would be why you didn't see them lol


Lol.. That's weird. Just like last night I could have sworn I saw Petmania ask me a question about my avatar and then it was gone after I made the post


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh, she did! I saw it and wondered why you didn't answer lol. Must be something up with the forum. She asked who was in your avatar.


----------



## Mo

Ohhhhh. I went back looking for it and couldn't find it.. Well.. If you see this petmania, that guys name is flame and he was bred by a breeder that lives about 15 minutes away from me


----------



## Mo

This girl was a great spawner and spawned very easily, but I lost her spawn in the heater accident


----------



## Mo

This guy was from my spawn, sold him for 20 dollars I think, he was the runt but had the biggest ears of all, lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

So I really want to spawn Remmy, in my avatar there but he's got this patch of....stuff on his face that we haven't been able to figure out what it is. I'm afraid it's going to pass to his children and then I'd end up infecting other fish! Well so far, none of my other fish has what he has and they've shared equipment and stuff so I don't think it's super contagious but I know diseases can be passed through to the children through genes and whatnot.

Do y'all think this is a good reason to not spawn him? He is a year old (almost, Dec. 3rd was when I got him but I think he was only four months when I did) and I think he'd make a good father though.

I was looking at this girl: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1385670662 and the only issues I have with her is that her anal is a little too long and I'm not sure if she's got too much finnage since Remmy is quite heavy tailed and I don't want to end up with sinking Betta's all the time!

This girl has good form: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Turquoise-H...291021942116?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item43c2426d64 nice broad dorsal, has some yellow wash which I think might play into his Mustard Gas coloration but I'm not sure. I want to get the majority MG babies with good form. It's difficult to find a true MG girl though!


----------



## Mo

TBH I wouldn't worry about it  I don't think it's anything serious if he's still active, happy and healthy and if none of your other fish are effected...

TBH, I'm not very fond of either female so if I were you I would just wait until some nicer girls come up. But that first girl is pretty decent, I think she's better than the second one

I just see stair stepping on the dorsal, an uneven, sloped, and long anal, uneven branching on the caudal and IMO excessive branching


----------



## Mo




----------



## Mo




----------



## Mo




----------



## Mo




----------



## lilnaugrim

Wait, is that a wild fry or Sparkler's?

Yeah, I saw the sloped anal and uneven branching. I'm not so worried about dorsal since he's got an impeccable one, however I know most of the fry take after their mother and that's why I want to find the perfect girl for him. I think I should definitely find one with shorter fins though, that first girl was just too long.


----------



## Mo

Yeah, I don't usually like advocating the breeding of overly finned fish even though my Mac Auley pair is.. Lol, it's a different story if they are balanced though. I hope you can find the perfect female for him, he's beautiful! Where did you get him?

And The big one is a a Sparkling gourami and the little ones are platy fry, I was looking through my pictures and realized I Did breed platys at one point, lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

I was going to say! That's either a wild I've never seen before or Sparkler's lol, he's beautiful though! I love them and wish I could keep them but I have no room haha. I have too many other want's XD

Yeah, Rembrandt isn't terribly over branched but he's close and I'd rather breed him to a 4-6 rayed girl if I can find one. His form over all is pretty balanced. Of course I don't have a great pic of him flaring, I need to get a small container so I can do photo shoots because he doesn't like to sit still when he flares and when I break out the camera, he stops flaring >.> I'll have to train him.

This one you can at least see that his fins meet over all, his anal is a little long but nothing terrible. Ventral's are fat and meet the end of the anal. Caudal spreads out more to almost 195 degree's (OHM) and dorsal is large and filled.








He does have the first ray fairly stubby but that's not terrible at all. If his fins weren't so ragged you'd see a nice rounded dorsal.


----------



## Mo

He's beautiful! I love how big and nice his fins are, he's a very balanced fish.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh and I got him at a pet store called PetSense, they only have Betta's for fish section though and they're more geared for cats and dogs. But I was there when the shipment had just come in and he called to me and I'm so glad he did! He is very balanced for being a pet store fish! But the over abundance of finnage is a bit of an issue at times lol. So I think a girl with nice short fins would be good for him 

Oh my gosh, this was when I first brought him home!


2-ish months of growth and he finally flared for me! He now goes over 180 and his fins just keep growing :shock:


----------



## Mo

Lol, I hope you can get him to breed!


----------



## lilnaugrim

I hope so to! He's quite eager when he see's girl's so I take that as a good sign. I really just hope I can find the perfect girl for him too! If I found a girl that was a Super DeT with the perfect coloration and finnage, do you think that would effect the outcome of the babies? Since he does reach over 180, I figure it would balance it out--oh but then there's the issue of not straight edging on the caudal's huh....darn, nvm then! lol


----------



## Mo

I would just go with a regular HM if I were you  less to go wrong there and he already has a really good dorsal fin


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, probably the safest bet lol. Well I guess I'll be on the look out for a good girl then! ^_^


----------



## Mo

I'll let you know if I see something


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thanks! :-D


----------



## Mo

I need an actual camera... This is the only picture that I didn't take with a phone


----------



## Mo

This is an example of what you dont want, lol... One of my old girls


----------



## Mo




----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, that girl looks like one of my old girls as well! 









I could never get a good picture of her since she always freaked out at my presence. And those scales on her head was just messy scaling, not disease. Her colors are what I'm sort of looking for, I want more blue on the body though and a wider band of blue if I can, or black since that's True MG.


----------



## Mo

Lol, that's funny. My girl had that too as she got older.. Where did you get yours?


----------



## lilnaugrim

I got mine from Catw0man actually when we went up there. She was off AquaBid though and I think she was from TMT...let me check....okay, I have no idea lol it might be AquaStar.


----------



## Mo

Lol. I got mine from Kaimook


----------



## Mo

Egg eater....


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Lol.. That's weird. Just like last night I could have sworn I saw Petmania ask me a question about my avatar and then it was gone after I made the post


Yeah, I was sure that I asked you that. Then it disappeared  

But yeah, I just woke up, lol. I'll most likely be all day :-D

Mo, how many bettas have you had? They are all so beautiful!


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> I would just go with a regular HM if I were you  less to go wrong there and he already has a really good dorsal fin


Should I go with an HMEE for Snowbird instead of a HMPKEE? I heard that halfmoons are more diseriable than HMPKs.


----------



## dramaqueen

You don't have school today, PetMania?


----------



## PetMania

Nope. I don't have school all week...We always get a week off for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Mo

Cool. I don't think the next school district over from my town is off this week.. Lol, but we are..

I've had lots... Too many to keep count of. I should have taken pictures more often... Not sure if I already posted this one but here it is


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice! I thought you said you had school today. I'm glad you guys are off to keep me company.


----------



## Mo




----------



## Mo




----------



## dramaqueen

How's your spawn going, Mo?


----------



## PetMania

My guess it that you have had more than 40?


----------



## Mo

A lot more


----------



## Mo

dramaqueen said:


> How's your spawn going, Mo?


Nothing's happening.. Lol, the male is just flaring, showing off and continuously adding to his nest while the female just sits on the other side of the tank while occasionally swimming over the the males side of the tank and swimming under the nest while the male shows off


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> A lot more


Dang. I'm jelly ;-)



Mo said:


> Nothing's happening.. Lol, the male is just flaring, showing off and continuously adding to his nest while the female just sits on the other side of the tank while occasionally swimming over the the males side of the tank and swimming under the nest while the male shows off


 What's the temp?


----------



## Mo

82 Degrees

I probably had over 100 not including the ones from my spawn


----------



## PetMania

That's alot.

*82 is good. Maybe feed them more bloodworms and add some more IAL? I know you know more (that's a mouthful) about breeding than I do, but maybe that'll work...


----------



## lilnaugrim

PetMania said:


> Should I go with an HMEE for Snowbird instead of a HMPKEE? I heard that halfmoons are more diseriable than HMPKs.


Snowbird IS a HMPK so if you took away the PK you're going to get all sorts of random tail lengths. I mean, you can do it but just warning you is all.


----------



## Mo

Yeah.. I think I'll just wait and see what happens because nones getting hurt At the moment...

Also... I was just looking at my LFS's stock online and guess what they have... WILD BETTAS!!! OMG, OMG OMG it's awesome!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Uh oh! I know what you'll be getting!


----------



## Mo

Hey lilnaugrim could you identify these Plecos? My LFS is carrying them.. Pretty fish, lol but expensive


----------



## Mo




----------



## PetMania

lilnaugrim said:


> Snowbird IS a HMPK so if you took away the PK you're going to get all sorts of random tail lengths. I mean, you can do it but just warning you is all.


No, no I know she is a PK. I was wondering if I should get a HMEE instead. Wouldn't I get round tails and stuff like that? 

THanks for the advice! Yeah, I'm going to get a PK for her. 

Mo, they sell wilds in a LPS???? Now I'm really jelly. Maybe I can go 'visit my family' in texas.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Hey lilnaugrim could you identify these Plecos? My LFS is carrying them.. Pretty fish, lol but expensive
> 
> View attachment 251201


 Those are zebra plecostumus


----------



## Mo

Lol. I think they are Betta Rutilans 

I would stick to HMPK x HMPK... I'm not one for mixing tail types


----------



## dramaqueen

Do those wilds have special requirements?


----------



## PetMania

Okay, will do! But I will get an HMPKEE so I can bring out the ee gene in Snowbird. So, they have EEs at my local PetCo...so mixing with Snowbird's ee I would get 100% Ee? Punnette Squares confuse me, lol.


----------



## Mo

Yeah.. But not super special thankfully.. I'm going there later to see if they still have them and I might be coming home with them


----------



## PetMania

You thinking about breeding some wilds? ;-)


----------



## Mo

Naw. I just wanna own some.. Just realized that the LFS is closed on Mondays for new shipments.. So looks like I'll be going tomorrow when they have all there new fish


----------



## Mo

Soooo... I think the other one is a peppermint Pleco.. Are zebra and peppermint Plecos usually really expensive?


----------



## PetMania

Ys, due to their patterns. I have no idea how big they can get, so that might be a contributer.


----------



## Mo

Oh. They are very pretty fish so I see how they are so expensive. I'm sure that if they have these fish available they'll have BN for sale.. So looks like tomorrow I'm either picking up a BN Pleco (or two) or a wild Betta


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Naw. I just wanna own some.. Just realized that the LFS is closed on Mondays for new shipments.. So looks like I'll be going tomorrow when they have all there new fish


 Was just jokin around. They are really awesome fish! Aww, dang it! This is the first time I have heard of wilds being bred in a store in the US. 
You'd need a lot of IAL, lol.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Oh. They are very pretty fish so I see how they are so expensive. I'm sure that if they have these fish available they'll have BN for sale.. So looks like tomorrow I'm either picking up a BN Pleco (or two) or a wild Betta


 Do they breed their own fish?


----------



## lilnaugrim

With the EE, EE is recessive so since she is not full EE you won't get 100% EE's. You'll get some partial's like her and some like the father if you get a full EE boy. 

And yes the first Pleco is a Zebra Pleco L046 and second looks like it could possibly be the Gold Nugget Pleco but I can't see if it has any yellow bands on it's dorsal or tail.

EDIT: it could also be a Snowflake.


----------



## Mo

lilnaugrim said:


> With the EE, EE is recessive so since she is not full EE you won't get 100% EE's. You'll get some partial's like her and some like the father if you get a full EE boy.
> 
> And yes the first Pleco is a Zebra Pleco L046 and second looks like it could possibly be the Gold Nugget Pleco but I can't see if it has any yellow bands on it's dorsal or tail.
> 
> EDIT: it could also be a Snowflake.


I guess I'll have to ask if they still have them and ask what they are



PetMania said:


> Do they breed their own fish?


I don't think that they do


PetMania said:


> Was just jokin around. They are really awesome fish! Aww, dang it! This is the first time I have heard of wilds being bred in a store in the US.
> You'd need a lot of IAL, lol.


Lol, the IAL teabags last a while so I'm happy about that.. I'm not sure of how many stores sell wild Bettas but another store in this city had one shipment of wilds and I don't think they've had any since then


----------



## Mo

They also have these bright orange crayfish, yellow shrimp, peacock gudgeons, discus, and lionfish


----------



## Mo

Oooo. Galaxy rasboras, Pygmy cories... Sounds like a cool idea to me... Those yellow shrimp things


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh, one of my LFS's tried to get me to buy their bright orange crayfish, said they wouldn't bother my girls (had the sorority at the time) I decided against it because, even though it's shy and mostly nocturnal, I could just see him clawing at the girl's fins >.< they are cool though!

I want Peacock Grudgeon as well!! Since I've gotten Halloween the Bumblebee Goby, I just want all the freshwater gobies and Grudgeon's lol both my LFS's and PetSmart has them! I was able to reign in my will to want though haha


----------



## lilnaugrim

I want to do a Nano tank too but in like a 10 gallon so I can have lots of shrimp and some nano schooler fish lol

EDIT: how much are your Celestial Pearl Danio's going for?

Also I think you're looking for Yellow Shrimp, Neocaridinia Shrimp or something like that.


----------



## Mo

Lol... They are very pretty fish.. Have always wanted one.. Seems like everyone's Petsmarts have better fish than mine, lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

We could always send each other fish you know. If it happens one store has better fish than others. Like my LFS actually has some nice looking girls. I could take pictures, purchase and send them to people if you wanted lol. Like a little business of sorts


----------



## Mo

That's a really good idea! I've never thought about that before.. My LFS has some huge orange girls but Petco has these really small girls.. My LFS does always have really pretty males and a decent FW fish selection


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, so if anyone was ever interested! My good LFS has a great selection of fish and they're all very healthy. We don't have CPD's though unfortunately, I really want a tank of them!


----------



## Mo

they are selling for like 5 dollars each..  30 dollars is a lot for the minimum size of a school of fish..


----------



## Mo

Just checked.. 4 dollars each, not that bad


----------



## PetMania

Sorry, I had to go do water changes for my rescues. They all have specific medication needs. 



lilnaugrim said:


> With the EE, EE is recessive so since she is not full EE you won't get 100% EE's. You'll get some partial's like her and some like the father if you get a full EE boy.
> 
> And yes the first Pleco is a Zebra Pleco L046 and second looks like it could possibly be the Gold Nugget Pleco but I can't see if it has any yellow bands on it's dorsal or tail.
> 
> EDIT: it could also be a Snowflake.


Oh, okay. Yay, I'm learning genetics, lol. I'll try to do that  If I keep breed from the F1 spawn, could I eventually get huge ears? 



Mo said:


> I guess I'll have to ask if they still have them and ask what they are
> 
> 
> I don't think that they do
> 
> Lol, the IAL teabags last a while so I'm happy about that.. I'm not sure of how many stores sell wild Bettas but another store in this city had one shipment of wilds and I don't think they've had any since then


Yeah, I know LBF has a lot of wild bettas so I wonder how much IAL that takes.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> That's a really good idea! I've never thought about that before.. My LFS has some huge orange girls but Petco has these really small girls.. My LFS does always have really pretty males and a decent FW fish selection


It is. 

PetSmart over here has a HUGE selection of fish that I can never find at PetCo. Including...get ready....HMPKDS reds! And koi DTHMs.


----------



## dramaqueen

If you want to know about breeding EE 's talk to Logisticsguy. He's breeding some.


----------



## Mo

Cool! This is the best fish I've ever found at Petco....also.. The other LFS in my area has thread fin rainbow fish, those fish are very pretty. And royal Plecos


----------



## Mo




----------



## Mo

You should get some in the F1 and near 100% in the F2 if you cross two big ears from your first spawn but even EE x EE with good genes still won't result in 100% EE


----------



## PetMania

dramaqueen said:


> If you want to know about breeding EE 's talk to Logisticsguy. He's breeding some.


Alright. Well, my goal for right now is to be able to raise the fry. 



Mo said:


> You should get some in the F1 and near 100% in the F2 if you cross two big ears from your first spawn but even EE x EE with good genes still won't result in 100% EE


Okay. They'll all carry the gene, right?


----------



## Mo

Yes they'll carry the gene


----------



## PetMania

Okay! I'm learning so much! Yay. Oh, could some of them end up being butterflies?


----------



## PetMania

That pink and transparent DT male is really pretty!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh wow that cellophane boy is so unique! Sorry, in class at the moment haha.

Pet: LBF doesn't use lots of IAL, mostly her tanks consists of lots of driftwood and leaf litter's. Oak leaves (don't use black oak!) are one of the highest tannin releasing leaves you can get, sometimes better than IAL IMHO and cheaper haha. But you can easily gather your own and just wash them, make sure no pesticides have been sprayed around the tree and you're good. Like I have a bunch of Scarlet and White Oaks in my yard so I just take them in once they're dried and fallen off the tree. Rinse them under some water and into the tank they go! ^_^


----------



## Mo

Thanks! They were favorites of mine


----------



## Mo

And yeah, I would use oak leaves but I can't find a whole bunch ATM because everything is all wet and degrading after all the rain we've gotten. 

And I got some BF's out of my spawn so I wouldn't be surprised if you get some out of yours


----------



## Mo

Miss these Pygmy Cories


----------



## Mo




----------



## Mo




----------



## PetMania

Mo: Really pretty fish! Seriously jelly right now 

Lilnaugrim: Oh, okay. Um, I have no oak trees near me, lol. But thanks for the suggestion. I might get some IAL teabags so that they last longer. Really considering doing two spawns as I really want to breed some dragons. 

Mo [2]: Anything I should know about BF genetics? Thanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim

There are other kinds of trees you can use as well. Look up on google what kinds of tree's are good for leaf litters or tannins.


----------



## PetMania

Will do. 

I was in the breeding section and I got thinkin'; if you breed on OHM x OHM, would you OHMs, HMs, DeTs, and SDeTs?
How's the spawn going?


----------



## Mo

I usually just use oak leaves.. Red oak leaves to be exact  also.. I really don't think that the BF's that come from salamander spawns are true BF's just a variation of the salamander coloration.. Here's one that I got from my spawn


----------



## Mo

PetMania said:


> Will do.
> 
> I was in the breeding section and I got thinkin'; if you breed on OHM x OHM, would you OHMs, HMs, DeTs, and SDeTs?
> How's the spawn going?


Spawns going good.. The female is approaching the nest more often now, I honestly think that she's checking out the nest and waiting for it to get bigger, lol

And you'd get a mix of mainly OHM and HM


----------



## PetMania

I really hope that they spawn and make you lots of babies ;-)


----------



## Mo

I hope they make me lots of pretty babies.. I just went to go check on my spawn and found the female sitting in the middle of the tank. Then swim over to the males nest then swim off while the male vigorously went to working at his nest again.. I think she's waiting for him to make the nest bigger


----------



## PetMania

How plump is she? Oh, is this the white pair?


----------



## Mo

Not as plump as my Mac Auley girls are but she's fairly eggy


----------



## PetMania

Well hopefully you at least get 100


----------



## Mo

I hope so. But after all I'll settle with less. I strive for quality not quantity. I'd rather have 25 great fish than 100 average ones


----------



## dramaqueen

It sounds like she's being pretty patient.
Female : (swims over to nest) Haven't you got that thing ready yet?
Male: Not yet, honey. I want it to be perfect for our children.
Female: Well, ok but I'm not gonna wait too much longer. I'm about to burst! (Swims back to corner and watches some more)


----------



## PetMania

Mo: true, I should have said like this "I hope you get 100 quality fishies" lol, oops

DQ: Haha, very funny, I could totally imagine that that's how they feel.


----------



## Mo

Lol
That's pretty much what's happening, she just swims around and hangs out in one side then swims over to the nest,the male flares, she sits under it for a few seconds, then she swims off and the male works even harder at adding more bubbles


----------



## PetMania

Is there a possibility that they need to be re-conditioned?


----------



## dramaqueen

He'll spawn when he gets the nest the way he wants it, I guess.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. I don't think they need to be reconditioned. Plus it's too early to make a real decision. If it's still like this by Wednesday or Tuesday then I might speedster them. No one nipping or getting hurt so I don really have a whole lot to worry about


----------



## PetMania

Okay, good. Just wanted to know


----------



## Mo

Yeah. I really hope it goes well. Link gonna go check on them again


----------



## Mo

Still the same behavior... Any suggestions? Just wait, right?


----------



## PetMania

Very pretty, and that is a LOT of java moss.


----------



## Mo

Oh.., lol I know. This one was not the most active fish so he got his own heavily planted 5 gallon


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Still the same behavior... Any suggestions? Just wait, right?


For the spawn? If so, maybe ask Matts.


----------



## Mo

Okay. I hope he sees this then... Maybe it'll change.. It's weird because the female hasn't flared. She's showing the behaviors except for the dancing and flaring... She was soon the dancing thin in the Chimney. But whites have been known to be docile spawners sooooo.... I guess I'll just know with time


----------



## PetMania

Oh yeah, forgot about that.


----------



## Mo

Yeah.. That's what I've heRd from other breeders and it's proving to be right at the moment


----------



## PetMania

Maybe they will end up with hundreds of beautiful babies and make it all worth it ;-)


----------



## Mo

Yep. I hope they do


----------



## PetMania

The thing is is that bettas are unpredictable. You'd think they would be chasing and biting each other, but no, they act like they are best buddies. It's just weird.


----------



## Mo

Lol. Yeah Bettas are weird.. I've had some pairs be the most docile creatures during conditioning but the second they go in the same tank they are monsters


----------



## dramaqueen

Like the female that beat up my guy. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I'd say wait. They're not aggressive towards each other and it might take a few more days.


----------



## Mo

Yeah, your girl was sure mean, lol.. She crazy

And the Zebra Pleco for sale is 300.00


----------



## dramaqueen

I wish I could have taken her, too.


----------



## tiffanylucky

If your in Missouri and selling bettas then I would love to hear about any bettas your selling. I'm in St. Louis and have currently have two cute bettas ( I say currently because I want to get a third). I'm open to buying my third betta but I want to buy one locally to save money on shipping and make it less stressful on the betta. Please reply to me in a privet message by 12-10-13 if you are in trusted in my offer.


----------



## Mo

Sorry. I'm located in texas but DQ and I both know of a very good breeder who's name is Blackwater Betta, Jennifer Sisk she's located in Lexington Missouri. I can't find hr FB page so maybe DQ has more information about contacting her


----------



## dramaqueen

Also, Myates is in Missouri in the St Louis area I believe. She and Jen both have nice fish. I have 2 of Myates' fish.


----------



## Mo

I can't find Jen's Facebook page or profile..


----------



## PetMania

The anticipation....


----------



## Mo

Lol..it says page unavailable..


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll look.


----------



## Mo

Okay, 

And still same behavior from the spawn


----------



## MattsBettas

Just leave the pair together. I've been told (and I kinda made it my fishkeeping motto) that the trick is "Patience and water changes". Hahaha. 

I have an ee spawn. The way their genes work is really cool and quite complicated. From what I can gather and from experience, it is a recessive trait that only shows if both parents are carrying at least one copy of the allele and and the chances of getting a higher percentage of ee offspring is highest when both parents are ee. There are also ee genos but that's a bit more complicated, if you want I could probably explain it.


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't find her, either.


----------



## PetMania

MattsBettas said:


> Just leave the pair together. I've been told (and I kinda made it my fishkeeping motto) that the trick is "Patience and water changes". Hahaha.
> 
> I have an ee spawn. The way their genes work is really cool and quite complicated. From what I can gather and from experience, it is a recessive trait that only shows if both parents are carrying at least one copy of the allele and and the chances of getting a higher percentage of ee offspring is highest when both parents are ee. There are also ee genos but that's a bit more complicated, if you want I could probably explain it.


Thank you! Yeah, I'm new to genetics so it would be good to know. I want to make sure I don't mess up my first spawn.


----------



## dramaqueen

I have a book somewhere that has some info on genetics but I can't find it. I put it somewhere and I can't find it.


----------



## Mo

Thanks for the advice matt!!

And yeah, it's kinda weird, I can't find her ebay page either..


----------



## PetMania

Dramaqueen, a book on betta genetics? They actually have that...?


----------



## Mo

I didn't know they had those either TBH


----------



## PetMania

That would be a miracle book for me, lol. So, I might be taking a trip to PetCo tomorrow. I'll try to get an HMPKEE salamander male *takes a deep breathe after a mouthful of words*


----------



## Mo

I hope you can find one that's perfect!  good luck


----------



## MattsBettas

If it's gonna cost 30-40$ you would probably be better off getting one on eBay.


----------



## PetMania

Actually, I looked online and they lowered the price, and last time I checked at the smaller PetCo, their HMPKEE males were only $20. I don't have a Paypal account so I don't think eBay is an option.


----------



## PetMania

Well, I looked on ebay anyways. The only male that would be anywhere near enough to breed with Snowbird was $5 with 11 bids and had a red wash. He wasn't a salamander.


----------



## Mo

I'll keep an eye out for you


----------



## lilnaugrim

Same here  we'll all look for each other haha. Tomorrow I can go to my LFS see if there are any pretty boy's or girls that I could get for anyone ^_^


----------



## lilnaugrim

Here's a nice looking boy, looks pretty even all the way around, hard to tell with the dorsal bent though lol http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1386002403


----------



## Mo

As will I. So Male Salamander HMPKEE right.. Sheesh, that is a mouthful, lol


----------



## MattsBettas

What's going on with his eye, lil? I like the colour but would never bred that...


----------



## lilnaugrim

I have no idea, it doesn't look like scaling though. I've never seen something like that before though so...yeah, no ideas!

EDIT: can always ask for other pictures in case it's just the fluke of the camera or something, that can happen.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> I'll keep an eye out for you


 Awe, thanks! Yeah, it's hard to find *huge breath* a HMPKEE salamander male. 




lilnaugrim said:


> Same here  we'll all look for each other haha. Tomorrow I can go to my LFS see if there are any pretty boy's or girls that I could get for anyone ^_^


Yes, yes we do. Hehe, if you see a gorgeous boy, let me know, lol.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> As will I. So Male Salamander HMPKEE right.. Sheesh, that is a mouthful, lol


 I know, it seriously needs a code name from now on.


----------



## Mo

Don't go to the LFS often so if I see something that I know you'll love, should I just buy it or just wait for your opinion


----------



## PetMania

Oh, um...if you're okay with doing that. That's so sweet of you. Do you need any pictures to get a good idea or _____?


----------



## lilnaugrim

I can take pics at my LFS, although they'll probably look at me weird XD but whatev's!


----------



## PetMania

For some reason, my post got deleted. 



Mo said:


> Don't go to the LFS often so if I see something that I know you'll love, should I just buy it or just wait for your opinion


I don't want you to have to go back if I say yes to the fish, but can you get a refund on the fish? Because I don't want you to waste your money  That's really kind of you to offer. 



lilnaugrim said:


> I can take pics at my LFS, although they'll probably look at me weird XD but whatev's!


They always do that! Especially when I pull out my phone to take pictures. 

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=15201


----------



## Mo

Lol. I'll take a pic for you but since I'm off I can just take a picture and wait for your response. I'll be back in Austin on Friday


----------



## Mo

This store doesn't always have the best Bettas but a few months back they had a few tanks with EEs in them for 15 or 20 dollars


----------



## PetMania

Okay, sounds good! Thank you! I'll be on all week unless my mom drags me into Xmas shopping (ugh).


----------



## Mo

Lol. I never go Christmas shipping.. I can't wait to see what they got in there new shipments


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> This store doesn't always have the best Bettas but a few months back they had a few tanks with EEs in them for 15 or 20 dollars


Same with PetCo, it's kind of the luck-of-the-draw day.


----------



## Mo

Yeah, they get shipments today and are closed, that's why I didn't go.. They give the fish a day to adjust so fingers crossed they'll have the perfect fish tomorrow for you! And for me.. I want a BN so badly now


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh that's awesome! I'll look at my LFS tomorrow as well after we go to Bingo in the morning at Foxwoods ^_^


----------



## PetMania

hehe. If you don't find a BN, I can go to PetSmart and get you one


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh, my LFS has lots of BN's sorry, I'm distracted! But they've got albino's and regular chocolates. If you guy's want them I could get them for you guys. They're pretty cheap but they're also young. They have some babies for only 2.99 and the older ones are 4 I think.


----------



## dramaqueen

Can you send each other pics on your phones via texting?


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm sure we could, there aren't really fee's unless we're out of country lol


----------



## Mo

Lol, that's be awesome... Here's what Mondays look like at my LFS


----------



## PetMania

They have chocolates!???? OMG I love those. I'm looking for a pair of them for my breeding project. Sorry, I got a bit crazy there....


----------



## Mo

Those chocolate BN Plecos are beautiful.. I'm changing my mind, I want Long finned Chocolate BN's


----------



## PetMania

lilnaugrim said:


> I'm sure we could, there aren't really fee's unless we're out of country lol
> 
> Mine is: 401-871-6315 if y'all want to text me. I don't answer to calls though lol


Why does it say skype? I'll PM u guys my #.


----------



## Mo

And if anyone's wondering, the spawns going well... Lots of showing off, the females approaching the nest much more often, flaring at the male, following him to the nest, trying to get closer to him... Wouldn't be surprised if I woke up to a nest full of eggs or if they spawn in the next few hours..


----------



## Mo

Wish I had a #


----------



## dramaqueen

Speaking of Skype does anyone Skype?


----------



## Mo

Never tried it before.. Don't even know if I can..


----------



## dramaqueen

Yay!! I'm glad the spawn is gong wel. The female is being very patient but I think she's ready. Hopefully, the male will be done with the nest and gt things going. It sunds like it won't be too long.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's free.


----------



## MattsBettas

OMG I'm way to scared to put my number up here lol. I would definitely give it to quite a few members on here individually but no cross border texting for me, unfortunately . Unlimited within Canada though!


----------



## lilnaugrim

I do skype but I'm on here more often haha. And where does it say Skype Pet? Mo, you don't have a phone?

The chocolate's are the regular Pleco's, at least that's what we call them.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> And if anyone's wondering, the spawns going well... Lots of showing off, the females approaching the nest much more often, flaring at the male, following him to the nest, trying to get closer to him... Wouldn't be surprised if I woke up to a nest full of eggs or if they spawn in the next few hours..


Yay, I'm so happy for you . Sorry, got distracted. 



Mo said:


> Wish I had a #


do you have email?



dramaqueen said:


> Speaking of Skype does anyone Skype?


Not allowed


----------



## PetMania

lilnaugrim said:


> I do skype but I'm on here more often haha. And where does it say Skype Pet? Mo, you don't have a phone?
> 
> The chocolate's are the regular Pleco's, at least that's what we call them.


 Yeah, I call them chocos. lol. It has the skype option in front of your # for me. I think it's because my dad set up skype for himself on this computer.


----------



## dramaqueen

We don't want anyone to post numbers on the open forum. Via pm is fine.


----------



## Mo

Yeah, I think I have skype but my parents would definitely not approve of me doing that and I don't have a phone :-( old school.... 

And the chocolates are still beautiful I thought that regular ones were just brown... The ones I saw were all spotted, I liked those ones


----------



## Mo

Also.. I won one of the HMPK dragons and the seller is sending me pictures of more fish they havnt posted yet


----------



## MattsBettas

I don't think its a big deal because you make the conscious choice to, it's just not something I would do. 

No one on here even knows my full name and only like three have actually seen my face hahaha.


----------



## lilnaugrim

No, regular BN pleco's are also spotted, all the BN's are. Even Albino's, just are darker yellow spots.

And yeah, I don't really care about my number but if you want I can remove it still. Doesn't make much different to me.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's best to be safe than sorry. I have a tendency to think you guys are older than you are.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Also.. I won one of the HMPK dragons and the seller is sending me pictures of more fish they havnt posted yet





Mo said:


> Yeah, I think I have skype but my parents would definitely not approve of me doing that and I don't have a phone :-( old school....
> 
> And the chocolates are still beautiful I thought that regular ones were just brown... The ones I saw were all spotted, I liked those ones


I would never be able to do skype with someone my parents didn't know. 

Cool! You know we want pics, lol ;-)


----------



## Mo

Okay. When he send the pics I'll post them on here


I can't wait for my pair to spawn!!!


----------



## Elsewhere

Oi. 145 pages. Not even going to try and tackle that tonight! I'm just getting into your journal, Mo, and thus far it seems very interesting!


----------



## MattsBettas

I'm borderline paranoid about those things for some reason. For me I think it's definitely better safe than sorry. That being said there are a lot of people on here who, even though I don't know them in person, I would give my number too. 

I just don't want some random internet creep texting me up like "Hey Matt, it's me from the forum. Your computer has a virus, I'm going to need a credit card number to fix it" lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

lol. I feel bad now for mentioning Skype.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Okay. When he send the pics I'll post them on here
> 
> 
> I can't wait for my pair to spawn!!!


EEKK *squeaks like a little girl* I can't wait! Speaking of spawn, my mom liked the idea of breeding Snowbird. 



Elsewhere said:


> Oi. 145 pages. Not even going to try and tackle that tonight! I'm just getting into your journal, Mo, and thus far it seems very interesting!


Yeah. The first 30 pages were overnight, lol


----------



## Mo

Elsewhere said:


> Oi. 145 pages. Not even going to try and tackle that tonight! I'm just getting into your journal, Mo, and thus far it seems very interesting!


Thanks! I hope you enjoy my journal 



MattsBettas said:


> I'm borderline paranoid about those things for some reason. For me I think it's definitely better safe than sorry. That being said there are a lot of people on here who, even though I don't know them in person, I would give my number too.
> 
> I just don't want some random internet creep texting me up like "Hey Matt, it's me from the forum. Your computer has a virus, I'm going to need a credit card number to fix it" lol.



LOL... I know how you feel matt :-




dramaqueen said:


> lol. I feel bad now for mentioning Skype.


lol, it's be different if we were grown ups but neither petmania And I are in high school yet sooo... Lol, I'm not sure about her but I don't have those freedoms yet..


----------



## Mo

Sooo. Petmania... A male like this?


----------



## dramaqueen

I understand.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> lol, it's be different if we were grown ups but neither petmania And I are in high school yet sooo... Lol, I'm not sure about her but I don't have those freedoms yet..


 +1
Yep, I really like having someone I can relate to  Not allowed to do FB, Twitter, read Harry Potter books, Skype, etc.


----------



## dramaqueen

Ooh, he's beautiful!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Awww no HP!?!?! sad!

And Mo, we want a boy that has blue/green scales with the bright red underlayer


----------



## Mo

Yeah. Plus I'm just now as of two months ago legally a part of this forum because when I was twelve wasn't it technically illegal?


----------



## dramaqueen

It's best to stay off of facebook. Unfortunately, people use it to cause trouble.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Not on this forum, it's a Canadian forum and that's a US law lol


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Sooo. Petmania... A male like this?
> 
> View attachment 251401


 Holy dear! YES! That male is exactly what I am looking for!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, you're supposed to be 13 and older to join this forum.


----------



## Mo

PetMania said:


> +1
> Yep, I really like having someone I can relate to  Not allowed to do FB, Twitter, read Harry Potter books, Skype, etc.


 lol, that's a bit harsh isn't it? I havnt even considered those things so my parents really havnt ever had to say no to those kind if thins... I wonder what they will say, lol


dramaqueen said:


> Ooh, he's beautiful!!


Thanks.. He was a great father, easy spawner, produced great fry... So many greats about him


----------



## PetMania

lilnaugrim said:


> Awww no HP!?!?! sad!
> 
> And Mo, we want a boy that has blue/green scales with the bright red underlayer


?



Mo said:


> Yeah. Plus I'm just now as of two months ago legally a part of this forum because when I was twelve wasn't it technically illegal?


I had to wait til my birthday to become a part of this forum. i visited here often when I was 12.


----------



## lilnaugrim

She's green scales with the red underlay.


----------



## Mo

dramaqueen said:


> Yeah, you're supposed to be 13 and older to join this forum.


Oh yeah.. No wonder it said that I couldn't join at this time until I made up a birthday, lol


PetMania said:


> Holy dear! YES! That male is exactly what I am looking for!


Cool. This is what the ones they had looked like 


lilnaugrim said:


> Not on this forum, it's a Canadian forum and that's a US law lol


Ohhhhh... That's nice to know  why wouldn't it allow me to join though when I out my real birthday there?


dramaqueen said:


> It's best to stay off of facebook. Unfortunately, people use it to cause trouble.


Yeah... Crazy things happen on FB




OMG I swear every time I post like 4 new ones from y'all pop up LOL


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> lol, that's a bit harsh isn't it? I havnt even considered those things so my parents really havnt ever had to say no to those kind if thins... I wonder what they will say, lol
> 
> 
> Thanks.. He was a great father, easy spawner, produced great fry... So many greats about him


It is harsh. I'm on strict rules for everything: dating, movies, food, friends, books, and the internet.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, your parents aren't trying to be mean. They're trying to protect you.


----------



## Mo

Lol.. There really aren't any harmful people on forums so atleast they aren't that strict abut the forums 

And I'll keep an eye out for that.. So maybe kinda like this color? She came from my Sally spawn


----------



## PetMania

lilnaugrim said:


> She's green scales with the red underlay.


What if I breed a male like the one Mo posted with Snowbird?


----------



## PetMania

dramaqueen said:


> Well, your parents aren't trying to be mean. They're trying to protect you.


I know, but sometimes it's going too far. It started when I turned 13. They said they don't want me to grow up. Lol, love ya mom and dad!


----------



## lilnaugrim

You'll sort of get mixed ones I think. I'm not sure if it will make colors messy though.


----------



## Mo

I'm not surely probably a few greens and regular salamanders.. I think greens like that have been known to pop up occasionally in salamander spawns.


----------



## PetMania

Will they still be 'desirable' either way?


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, you have to grow up sometime. Now, that's not fair to want to keep you a little girl. I understand where they're coming fro.  I guess a lot of parents wish their kids would stay little. lol


----------



## Mo

Most likely yes  I don't think you'll get messy colors.. As I said, maybe a few greens and of course a lot of Salamanders


----------



## PetMania

Okay  But that male is way better than the ones I saw on eBay and Aquabid.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. He was a good fish, import from Thailand..


----------



## dramaqueen

It will be interesting to see what colors you get.


----------



## PetMania

Yeah, don't worry. I'll start a spawn log ;-)


----------



## Mo

Yeah, they'll be interesting for sure


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Yeah. He was a good fish, import from Thailand..


There are some pretty good breeders over there!

Yeah, I have no idea but I always like surprises. Might end up keeping a pair to keep the generations going.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, definitely start a spawn log!


----------



## PetMania

You guys will have to remind me to keep it going as I tend to forget to update my journals, lol.


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I never forget shot my journals.. Of course it's really hard to. Lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, I can't keep up with this one! lol


----------



## Mo

I can barely keep other >.<


----------



## PetMania

Sometimes it's slow for me though. there'll be no activity for 20 minutes, and when I click on it, there are 3 new pages, lol.


----------



## Mo

Lol... It's slowing down right now because were running out of things to talk about


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yup, that and I'm eating, trying to watch TV and talk to my mom at the same time lol


----------



## Mo

Just FB'd my LFS they DO have big ears available!!!


----------



## Mo

AND Bristlenose Plecos!


----------



## PetMania

Okay, um, so how's the weather? LOL

Oh, do you guys need or want anything from PetSmart (besides a 1,000 gallon tank :lol 'cause I'm going tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Mo

Naw. I'm fine but thanks for asking!


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Just FB'd my LFS they DO have big ears available!!!





Mo said:


> AND Bristlenose Plecos!


8D and 8D


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Naw. I'm fine but thanks for asking!


Okay. Just making sure. DQ? Lilnaugrim?


----------



## Mo

Just waiting for a reply to see if they have Salamanders..

Also, the whites are still looking good


----------



## MattsBettas

I swear, I go to eat dinner... Lol. 

Why no HP?


----------



## PetMania

Why do whites have to be so docile?


----------



## PetMania

MattsBettas said:


> I swear, I go to eat dinner... Lol.
> 
> Why no HP?


 Because there's sorcery in it. Since I'm a Christian, my mom and dad don't let me read it.


----------



## Mo

I don't know.. There's something wrong with them!! Lol, jk

Matt.. What's HP? Sorry for asking. I should know this, lol it's on the tip of my tongue


----------



## PetMania

Harry Potter


----------



## Mo

Ohhhhh. I didn't even realize that some families don't let there kids watch it for that reason... It's not like its change your views on anything, lol... Just one of those rules I guess...I respect your parents opinions though,


----------



## PetMania

Yes, yes it is. 

So what should we talk about to kick up the activity?


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm good thanks, unless you find a perfect girl for Rembrandt lol. Yeah there was a time when I was like 10 or 11 and I wasn't allowed to read HP either but then they sort of didn't care after a while since I read all sorts of fantasy stuff


----------



## Mo

Hmmm... I have no idea.. Let's talk about me! Lol, jk.. Anyone got anything??? Lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Nah, I'm getting tired though so I might drop off soon. After working in the studio 9 hours yesterday...yeah I'm a little tuckered lol


----------



## PetMania

Lilnaugrim: if I do, I'll let you know  

Mo: our dream betta


----------



## lilnaugrim

Certainly! I'll be looking for one tomorrow, see if I can take pictures to let you guy's help me pick one if I find one that's good enough.


----------



## Mo

I can't wait to see what y'all get tomorrow and what I come home with


----------



## dramaqueen

If you find a black one I'll take it.


----------



## Mo

Ooo... Dream Betta

- Near perfect or Perfect in Form and Finnagge
- Beautiful Blue marble dragon
- Easy Spawner
- HalfMoon
- Awesome personality


----------



## lilnaugrim

It's kind of like shopping with friends without actually being with them haha.


----------



## PetMania

I'm also looking for a HMPKDS red male *another mouthful* as a pet (and possible breeder). Oh, and a white female. I'll let you guys know if I see a betta that I know you guys might like. Lilnaugrim, I know that you recently lost a few bettas. Is there any betta that you would be interested in? I have enough supplies to send one to you.


----------



## Mo

dramaqueen said:


> If you find a black one I'll take it.


The last time they got EE's they had Blacks aswell so maybe they'll have some again... I think those are 15 or 20


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> I can't wait to see what y'all get tomorrow and what I come home with


Pictures galore in our future lol. 



dramaqueen said:


> If you find a black one I'll take it.


Okay! PetSmart usually doesn't have solid blacks. Is that what you are looking for? 

This can be my Christmas present for you guys


----------



## Mo

Lol.. Pics of course


----------



## dramaqueen

I'd love a solid black if possible. I once had a black and white one. $20 is fine.


----------



## dramaqueen

Are both of you going betta hunting?


----------



## PetMania

Lilnaugrim, Are you looking for a female that has a black body and blue fins?


----------



## PetMania

dramaqueen said:


> Are both of you going betta hunting?


 Yep. I'm going Xmas betta shopping. There's no way that I would be able to shop on Black Friday.


----------



## Mo

Yeah.. I'm going Betta hunting tomorrow


----------



## lilnaugrim

Specifically I'm looking for a true MG girl if that's even possible now aday's. That's a blue body with yellow/orange fins and a blue/black butterfly band around the edges. I want a girl will excellent fins, short if possible so as to balance out Rembrandt's obnoxiously large fins.

EDIT: and yes, I'm betta hunting tomorrow after Bingo lol


----------



## PetMania

I'll look for that ;-)


----------



## Mo

We are all such awesome friends to eachother


----------



## PetMania

That's why I am so glad that I found this forum!

BTW, If I find a betta for you, you migh get some free duckweed with it. Gosh, that stuff grows fast in my 10gal.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Couldn't agree more :-D I'll see if we've got anything. We usually don't have much up this way of blacks or whites, just not a thing we do. That will change when Lucillia and I breed our Black Copper CT pair though! Given that they take and all.


----------



## PetMania

Oh yeah. i was going to ask you about that!


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't need an EE. I just want black. I'm waiting for a white from your spawn, Mo.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, we haven't gotten everything in motion yet. And since with my plans changing, I'm now using the 29 that we were going to use for a grow out tank. But I think I'll just get two 20 long's, one to use for my boy's and the other for the grow out tank for that spawn, possibly both spawns. I want to keep numbers relatively low, I feel like handling so many fish on the first try will set me into anxiety mode which will mean I won't be doing anything that I need to because I'll be freaking out about it lol. But with our joint efforts, it should be a good spawn!


----------



## Mo

Good plan lilnaugrim! I can't wait to see how it ends up


----------



## PetMania

So, here's my betta wish list:
-red dragon HMPK
-blue and white marbled HMPK
-salamander HMPKEE
-pure black HMPK
-royal blue 

Yeah, uh, I really like HMPKs.

What's your wish list?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Mine would be more electrical outlets >.> we can never have enough!

But basically:

Perfect girl for Rembrandt
Two 20 long's at the PetCo 1 dollar sale
Tank for Red Rili Shrimp!


----------



## Mo

-Another Great Pair from Karen Mac Ashley
-High quality Pair of white Halfmoons
-Yellow and blue marble Halfmoom Pair
-Green multicolor halfmoon male
-Black Dragon HMPK or HM


----------



## dramaqueen

Pure black anything except veiltail.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well I'm off to bed, really pooped. Talk to y'all tomorrow!! Happy Betta Hunting!!!! :-D


----------



## Mo

* betta barracks system


----------



## lilnaugrim

Pure black VT would be something interesting to see! I'm glad they've bred the "fancy" colors to the VT's now though, makes them not the normal sad fish you see in the depths of the shelves in a cold store.


----------



## Mo

lilnaugrim said:


> Well I'm off to bed, really pooped. Talk to y'all tomorrow!! Happy Betta Hunting!!!! :-D


Good night and thank you!


----------



## PetMania

lol, g'night lilnaugrim


----------



## dramaqueen

I this k Jayloo will have dome yellow and blue shortly and I think they might have come from Karen 's lines.


----------



## PetMania

lilnaugrim said:


> Pure black VT would be something interesting to see! I'm glad they've bred the "fancy" colors to the VT's now though, makes them not the normal sad fish you see in the depths of the shelves in a cold store.


i would still rescue any tail type off a shelf.


----------



## dramaqueen

Good night, Lilnaugrim.


----------



## Mo

Ooo. Interesting, Jay is a very nice person  I might have to ask him about that


----------



## lilnaugrim

Night y'all ^_^


----------



## PetMania

I wonder if they will have any giant bettas at PetSmart. Or koi males.


----------



## Mo

So they have a breeding pair of BN's some babies and some adults

And they were sure what a salamander is so I'll show them a picture


----------



## Mo

"We have a few albino babies, a breeding pair of albinos, some regular small and medium bristle nose and some regular long fin babies"

Can't wait!


----------



## Mo

They DO have Chocolate Long fins!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Are you getting one?


----------



## Mo

If the price is right, lol..


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait to see what you come home with.


----------



## Mo

Me neither! I can't wait to see what they have


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> So they have a breeding pair of BN's some babies and some adults
> 
> And they were sure what a salamander is so I'll show them a picture





Mo said:


> "We have a few albino babies, a breeding pair of albinos, some regular small and medium bristle nose and some regular long fin babies"
> 
> Can't wait!


Cool! I might buy a breeding pair of albino BNs tomorrow and get a pair of chocolate's from linaugrim. Just saying, you can make a lot of money breeding BN plecos as long as you have the time. It's fairly cheap and you can definetly make your money back and then [some]. Some as in hundreds.


----------



## Mo

Lol.. BN's are always profitable aren't they? The breeding isn't as difficult as Bettas though which is a plus


----------



## Mo

My LFS also has a decent selection of SW fish. I love seeing the saltwater fish every time I go there


----------



## PetMania

Oh yeah. They'll be paying for themselves and my first spawn of bettas. All you need is:
-10gal tank [check]
-algae wafers [check]
-shrimp pellets [check]
-vegies [check]
-heater [check]
-breeding cave [ ]
-breeding pair [ ]
1 month later...

you have up to 100 babies ready to sell. 
Suggestions:
Chocolates- $4
Albinos- $8 
= A LOT OF MONEY


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I'll pick up some wafers while I'm there


----------



## PetMania

The shrimp pellets smell like dog food/ lol


----------



## Elsewhere

You go and do homework for 2 hours... Goodness, you all can chat up a storm! I'll never get this journal done! XD It's funny, my dad took me to see the 1st Harry Potter movie when I was 2, and we own every single one, I've seen every one of the movies in theatre, and I've read the books 3 times! I get where your parents are coming from, though. Ooooh, BN Plecos! I just got my Linus a couple of weeks ago! They're such joys, I'm sure breeding them is tons of fun!


----------



## PetMania

I haven't bred any yet. But I have heard that it is a lot of fun and that it is all worth it.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. I can't wait to get my pair and try my hand at breeding them.


----------



## Mo

LOL. We sure can talk a lot


----------



## Mo

~Petmania. They don't have any salamanders


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, we do. lol


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Yeah. I can't wait to get my pair and try my hand at breeding them.


It'll be fun. They sure breed in an interesting way. At least you can leave the mom and dad with the fry and you don't have to separate any of them ;-)



Mo said:


> ~Petmania. They don't have any salamanders


That's okay. Thanks so much for checking, though. Maybe I'll go get one at PetCo tomorrow.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. It'll be a fun experience for sure.. And They said they have mostly blues not any salamanders :-(


----------



## PetMania

Any lavendars or purples? 

Still it's fine. Oh and how much would it be for the IAL and the teabag tannins?


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Yeah. It'll be a fun experience for sure..


 We can be BN breeder buddies *another mouthful of words* lol


----------



## dramaqueen

That would be cool!


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I guess 8.00 shipping included for them.. And I'll check tomorrow if they have those


----------



## PetMania

Okay! That just leaves 1...2...23....1,000 more things left on my spawn grocery list, lol


----------



## Mo

Lol.... I know how you feel.. I felt the same way when I started to breed


----------



## dramaqueen

I think you both need to make lists of everything you want to look for tomorrow. lol


----------



## Mo

Lol


----------



## Mo

Sooo... Somehow my white male slipped into my multicolor males side of the tank and took a bad beating... I feel really bad..


----------



## dramaqueen

The one you're trying to spawn?


----------



## Mo

No. My other white male.. BTW my spawns looking the same as it was this morning.. Same behavior >.<


----------



## dramaqueen

Ohh, you had me confused. lol Is he a sibling to the one in the spawn tank?


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Lol.... I know how you feel.. I felt the same way when I started to breed


Okay, I'm not alone thank God


dramaqueen said:


> I think you both need to make lists of everything you want to look for tomorrow. lol


Alright. lol :lol:
-red dragon HMPK (Budget- $15)
-salamander HMPKEE (Budget- $20) 
-dividable tank for the two (Budget- $20) 
-a female for lilnaugrim's Rembrandt (?)
-black male *not VT* for Dramaqueen (?)
-something for Mo (?)

Hopefully there will be some sales


----------



## Mo

Lol. I hope they have sales when I'm there too.


----------



## PetMania

Oh, I forgot to add the BN Pleco pair. I probably will have to get those first, breed them, and sell the babies so I can afford the other stuff 
I only have $160 out of $400 left. And that was my emergency money. Maybe my parents will help chip in.


----------



## Mo

Lol... My parents don't usually help out with that type of thing. Lol.. And dang, you've already spent so much. Aquarium hobby is an expensive one


----------



## PetMania

It is. That's why I need for it to pay for itself, or else I can't keep it anymore. The BN plecos will be a great start. I need to make a few hundred dollars before I breed my bettas. I don't get allowance so I have to make my own money somehow. 

Mo, you don't have to answer this but, in the past year, how much $$ have you made from the fish hobby? Including spawns, selling plants, etc.


----------



## Mo

Probably around 400-500 total.. All spent on supplies and mostly imports


----------



## PetMania

That's pretty good! Yeah, you have to calculate in the profits- the startup costs. Yay, math (remember how much i [love] math?)


----------



## dramaqueen

I remember someone a long time ago at TFK had the username of Hobbiesareexpensive. lol


----------



## Mo

Seeing a lot more nest activity from my pair.....

Also.. Just these pairs alone have cost me 75.00 for the Multi's 35 for the Whites, and then 70.00 for the previous pairs that I had sold already... That's since I've gotten back into breeding. Then 15.00 for the plants, 40.00 for the heaters..


----------



## Mo

LOL. I remember how much you "love" math


----------



## dramaqueen

Me? lol I hate math!


----------



## PetMania

I actually am selling/adopting/offering 5 out 9 of my fish as I need new girls for the sorority and better quality breeders. I'll be lucky if I can get $20 for the 5 of them. The set-up of my 10gal has run over $100, and I have spent around $50 on fish, $20 on food, $20 on plants, and $80 on equipment. I had allowance back then so I made 40% of it back. 
If I make enough on my spawns, I'll keep doing them and I'll be able to afford more things to satisfy my hobby.

Anyways, is it the same with the spawn? I know that shannon went through that with her pair...


----------



## Mo

Yep.. The girls going under the nest a lot more now though....you won't make a huge amount of money on your spawn but it'll probably be enough to break even and supply your fish needs (and wants) lol


----------



## PetMania

To break even is all I need for right now  I'm not going to depend on that for awhile. Thank you, plecos, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

I hope they spawn before you go to bed tonight!


----------



## PetMania

Oh yeah. Does he have a big nest yet?


----------



## Mo

I hope they do too.. I'm fixing to head to bed soon.. And yeah, he has a fairly decent sized nest  not nearly as big as the ones my Multi male makes though.. That boy sure know how to nest


----------



## PetMania

Crossing my fingers that they spawn. What time is it for you right now?


----------



## Mo

10:15 too late, lol.. I'd rather wake up to them spawning or spawned though. Gives me a great start to the day and I can monitor the males care of the eggs and the nest better


----------



## PetMania

Geez. 8:20 for me right now. That would be more benficial if they were already spawned when you woke up.


----------



## dramaqueen

It sounds like they're getting pretty close to doing the deed. lol


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I hope they just get it done with soon... I don't wanna wait days and days


----------



## dramaqueen

I hope it's done by morning.


----------



## Mo

Me too. Fingers crossed!


----------



## PetMania

I'm not the most patient person (meaning i can't wait days for a reply) so I hope Snowbird and Dumbo (that's what I'll name the EE male) get it going within a week, lol.


----------



## Mo

Good night everyone I'm getting really tired


----------



## Mo

BTW here's my girl from EBay


----------



## PetMania

Good night, Mo.


----------



## dramaqueen

Good night. I hope to hear some good news in the morning.


----------



## MattsBettas

I need to breed BN plecos... Why aren't any of the fun fish easy to breed?!


----------



## PetMania

Hehe, lol. Yeah, they are really easy to breed. And it's almost too easy to take care of the fry. The plus is that they aren't worth pennies like guppies. They can sell for $12 a pop.


----------



## Mo

Still no spawn but the same behavior....


----------



## MattsBettas

Patience... As long as they're still receptive to each other I would leave them be...


----------



## Mo

Yeah. She keeps going under the nest sitting there. Flares then swims off and the male chases after her then lures her back to his nest.. With my other spawns they had this same behavior but it only lasted 4-5 hours not two days


----------



## MattsBettas

When my pairs act like that they usually mate pretty soon after, not two days. But they are still receptive so let them do their thing, I guess.


----------



## Mo

~Petmania

Would this be a good male for SnowBird?


----------



## Mo

Thanks matt! I hope they spawn very soon


----------



## Mo

Was looking through some posts I made on an old forum and forgot how much I used to adore nano fish.. This is a list I made like a year ago


ISmall Schooling Fish
Diamond Head Neon tetras (Paracheirodon innesi Diamant)
Bloodfin Tetra (Aphyocharax anisitsi)
platinum tetra (Hemigrammus vorderwinkleri)
Hengals rasbora (Trigonostigma hengeli)
Lamb chop rasbora (Trigonostigma espei)
Harlequin Rasbora (Trigonostigma heteromorpha)
Boraras brigittae
Neon tetras (Paracheirodon innesi)
Vietnamese cardinal minnows (Tanichthys micagemmae)
Cardinal tetras (Paracheirodon axelrodi)
X ray tetras (Pristella maxillaris)
Glo light tetras (Hemigrammus erythrozonus)
Glowlight Danio (Danio choprai)
Ember tetras (Hyphessobrycon amandae)
Ruby tetras (Axelrodia riesei)
Jelly Bean Tetra ( Ladigesia roloffi)
Green Neon Tetras (Paracheirodon simulans)
Eyesot rasbora (Brevibora dorsiocellata)
Aspidoras pauciradiatus
Panther Danio (Danio aesculapii)
Lamp eye tetras (Moenkhausia sanctaefilomenae)
Platinum barb (Horadandia atukorali)
Spotted rasbora (Boraras maculatus)
Boraras merah
Boraras nana
white cloud mountain minnows (Tanichthys albonubes)
celestial pearl danios (Celestichthys margaritatus)
Blue Neon Rasboras (Sundadanio axelrodi)
marbled hatchet fish (Carnegiella strigata)
Bumblebee Goby (Brachygobius nunus)
Microdevario nanusburmese 
bumble bee gobie (Brachygobius xanthomelas)
Dwarf emerald rasbora, or zebra Rasbora (Danio erythromicron)
Boraras microsBurma
Yellow Neon Rasboras (Microdevario kubotai)
Sparrow Rasbora (Boraras uropthalmoides)
Norman's lampeye killifish (Aplocheilichthys normani)

schooling catfish, and loaches.p

Pygmy cories (Corydoras pygmaeus)
dwarf cories (corydoras hastatus)
dwarf caries (corydoras habrosus)
mini moth catfish (Hara Jerdoni)
Dwarf Loach (Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki)
otto catfish ( Otocinclus vestitus)

fish that can be kept in groups of 2-4

Guppies (Poecilia reticulata)
endlers (Poecilia wingei)
platies (Xiphophorus maculatus)
platies (Xiphophorus variatus)
golden teddies (Xenophallus umbratilis)
hetendaria formosa
Characodon lateralis
Clown killifish (Epiplatys annulatus)
Gardneri killifish (fundalopanchax gardneri)
Scheeli killifish (fundalopanchax scheeli)
Armoured stickleback (Indostomus paradoxus)

Fish that can be kept solitary

Scarlet Badis (Dario dario) 
Dwarf Puffer (Tetraodon travancoricus)
Sparkling Gourami (Trichopsis pumila)
Honey Gourami (Trichogaster chuna)
Dwarf Gourami (Trichogaster lalius)
Betta Rutilans
Betta splendens
betta falxbetta simplex
betta imbellis
Liqorice gourami (Parosphromenus deissneri)
Spotted Blue Eyed Rainbow (pseudomugil gertrudae)
American Flagfish, or Florida Flagfish, (Jordanella floridae)
lamprologus multifasciatus


----------



## Mo

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG.... They're embracing!!!!!


----------



## Mo

Lol. It's kinda funny when they spawn because they embrace awkwardly and there has only been one egg dropped which the female picked up and put in the nest


----------



## Mo




----------



## dramaqueen

Yay!! Are they still trying?


----------



## Mo

Yep.. Lots of eggs and great parents both working hard


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm so glad! Has there been any damage to either one or have they been pretty gentle?


----------



## Mo

Pretty gentle.. They are very docile towards eachother


----------



## dramaqueen

Sounds like everything is going well.


----------



## PetMania

Sorry, I just woke up lol. 


Mo said:


> ~Petmania
> 
> Would this be a good male for SnowBird?
> 
> View attachment 251857


Yeah, he is very beautiful. Right now I think I am working towards the EE gene rather than color, so he is perfect.



Mo said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG.... They're embracing!!!!!


YAY! Congrats. I'm so glad. 



Mo said:


> Yep.. Lots of eggs and great parents both working hard


 See? All worth it to get lots of pretty babies, lol. Really happy for you!


----------



## Mo

Thanks! And I heading home from the LFS with two Bristlenose plecos.. One looks like a girl and the other a guy sooooo.. They had an albino BN full grown pair but they were 50.00.. So I didn't end up getting those :-(


----------



## PetMania

$50? Wha- That's ridiculous. You could get a full grown (really just 3.5'') for $15.....are you looking for an albino pair? 


But I am so excited about your spawn! Let us know how many eggs there are ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad you found your BN plecos.


----------



## Mo

When I get back home and tell y'all
Thanks DQ. I'm super exited to put them into the tank


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> ~Petmania
> 
> Would this be a good male for SnowBird?
> 
> View attachment 251857


Where'd you find this guy?


----------



## Mo

On AB but he was listed as a pair.... I saw a male that was perdect color at my LFE and I was gonna get him but he did NOT have good finnagge :-(


----------



## PetMania

That's okay. Thanks, though. Hopefully I can find one when I go to the petstore today. I think I will save money by not getting the dragon and instead buying the BN pair. I might also stop by Wal-Mart and grab a 10gal to breed them in. 

Anyways, how's the pair?


----------



## Mo

Good. Just removed the girl.. Will post a picture in a second


----------



## dramaqueen

Ooh can't wait for pics!


----------



## PetMania

Congratulations, Mo. Wish you luck on this spawn, though you may not need it with your wisdom and experience!


----------



## Mo




----------



## PetMania

there's a lot of eggs you got there :greenyay:


----------



## Mo

I'm starting to think the bigger one is a Small common Pleco...


----------



## Mo

PetMania said:


> there's a lot of eggs you got there :greenyay:


Lol. Yeah, I'm super exited!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pic! Do you have IAL kn the tank?


----------



## Mo

No. I have driftwood.. I might add IAL later on though


----------



## PetMania

Just to let you know, both of those plecos are females. I don't see a sign of bristles on either of them. How big are they?

oh, can you breed the same betta pair twice?


----------



## Mo

I hope the other "BN" isn't a common Pleco :-( it does not look like the same species as the other one.. Slim, different color, size, etc... But maybe it's just maturity
And they both have bristles.. The fish are probably an inch or less long,


----------



## Mo

Yeah, I'm planning to breed this pair multiple times


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> I hope the other "BN" isn't a common Pleco :-( it does not look like the same species as the other one.. Slim, different color, size, etc... But maybe it's just maturity
> And they both have bristles.. The fish are probably an inch or less long,


Oh, if they are an inch long, they won't show signs for awhile. Maybe another month. The males tend to be bigger than the females. Their patterns aren't always the same. You could have a breeding pair here.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Yeah, I'm planning to breed this pair multiple times


 Yeah, they are beautiful. I have seen bettas like them going for $70 a male on AB


----------



## dramaqueen

I thought those plecos look tiny. Lol I guess they're pretty young?


----------



## Mo

dramaqueen said:


> I thought those plecos look tiny. Lol I guess they're pretty young?


Lol, they're tiny compared to the breeding pair they had for sale.. Those were easily 5 inches long


PetMania said:


> Yeah, they are beautiful. I have seen bettas like them going for $70 a male on AB


I hope mine go for that much! Thanks!


PetMania said:


> Oh, if they are an inch long, they won't show signs for awhile. Maybe another month. The males tend to be bigger than the females. Their patterns aren't always the same. You could have a breeding pair here.


I hope I have a breeding pair!! I think this ones the female.. Smaller bristles. Smaller. Different coloring.. More round.. Any name suggestions for her(?)


----------



## PetMania

Polkadot 

yeah, $70 + $15-35 in shipping. Oh and transshipper fee.


----------



## Mo

Lol.. That's a lot! Lo wouldn't sell mine for that much.. Unless they were like.... Perfect, lol and polka dot sounds like a great name! BTW the other ones starting to color a bit more so I'm gonna go photograph him(?)


----------



## dramaqueen

I think Polkadot is a great name! You could call her Dot or Dottie for short.


----------



## Mo

I like Dottie for short!


----------



## Mo




----------



## PetMania

Aww, Dottie sounds so cute. 
Really hope the other one is a male. Make sure you have a breeding cave ;-)


----------



## Mo




----------



## Mo

PVC pipes work don't they? And don't BN's just happen to breed in November a lot? I also Have driftwood, a rock cave and many, many Hiding spots..


----------



## Mo

Do you have any name suggestions for the other one? Sooooo, Dottie and the other one is soon to have a name


----------



## dramaqueen

Does he have spots on him, too?


----------



## Mo

Yes but not as noticeable


----------



## dramaqueen

How about Spot or Speckles? Lol


----------



## PetMania

Spottie and Dottie. Lol

The other one kinda looks like a male. Yeah, all of those hiding spots work ;-). Just to let you know, they will keep breeding and could potentialy give you 200 babies. All you have to feed them is: shrimp pellets, algae wafers, and fresh veggies.


----------



## Mo

Oooooo... Speckles... I like that name a lot, thanks!


----------



## Mo

I'm probably gonna pick up the shrimp pellets and algae wafers tomorrow.. Right now I'm giving them fresh veggies and I'm not sure if they know what do do with it.. Lol


----------



## Mo

Dang. I took a better look at my picture and man the girl BN is fat!


----------



## PetMania

Just don't feed iceberg lettuce. ;-)


----------



## PetMania

The fact that she is fat means that she might be harboring eggs!


----------



## Mo

Ok.. I put squash in there. They seem happy so far, the male is exploring a lot more... I don't know if he's looking for a place to claim as his territory, or looking for food...


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I hope she's harboring eggs!!


----------



## PetMania

He's looking for terriory as well. He won't let the female near his cave until he is ready to breed. After they do breed, don't feed him because he is going to be busy fanning the eggs for the next week.


----------



## Mo

Yeah..he's explroring allot and the smaller one has been staying in one area of the tank...sooo....how many eggs do y'all think I got in that spawn


----------



## PetMania

50-80


----------



## Mo

Cool..  I hope that means a lot of babies too...

Around what size do BN's start to breed?


----------



## PetMania

I don't know. I thought you were talking about the betta spawn. With that female's belly, you could get anywhere from 30-100+. I don't know how big the eggs are, so yeah


----------



## Mo

Yeah... I've only had the BN's for a few hues and I'm already loving them! Have you gotten yours yet?


----------



## Mo

When are you going to go and get your BN's they had Longfin albinos at my LFS but I decided not to get them because they only had one and it was the same price as getting these two..


----------



## Mo

Also.. It was great to see that they were keeping there Bettas in individual ten gallons... The only thing that was bad is that there were tetras in most of those tanks soooo.ll they did not have up damaged fins t say the least...


----------



## Mo

Arghh.... Might have to artificially hatch these eggs... The male is no longer tending to the nest


----------



## Mo

oh, good. it was just a weird occurrence... hes now back and tending to the nest


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Yeah... I've only had the BN's for a few hues and I'm already loving them! Have you gotten yours yet?


Glad you like them. Nope, I haven't left the house and I might not until tomorrow. 



Mo said:


> When are you going to go and get your BN's they had Longfin albinos at my LFS but I decided not to get them because they only had one and it was the same price as getting these two..


Probably tomorrow. Do you want me to get you a pair? I can. We can trade for the IAL.



Mo said:


> Arghh.... Might have to artificially hatch these eggs... The male is no longer tending to the nest


Aw, dang it!



Mo said:


> oh, good. it was just a weird occurrence... hes now back and tending to the nest


Yay! Un-dang it!


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> ~Petmania
> 
> Would this be a good male for SnowBird?
> 
> View attachment 251857


 
If I get males (IF) in my spawn, how much should I charge?


----------



## Mo

LOL. undangit.. and naw, its fine... the pair is worth alot more than the IAL so i would feel like im ripping you off and i already (hopefully) have a pair.. do you think the bigger one is a different pleco or do you think its just a male BN


----------



## PetMania

i still can't tell. I'll still pay you for the IAL ;-)


----------



## Mo

lol.. i guess we could do a trade  i have multiple other tanks in which i could house the BN pairs...


----------



## Mo

What Varieties of Bristlenoses do they have available?


----------



## PetMania

Are a lot of people selling MW, BW, VE, and BBS on AB?


----------



## Mo

Yes  great prices too.. Check out Fishguy_1995 and Bugpantry.com


----------



## Mo

Could one be a Bushy nose and the other a bristlenose?


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> What Varieties of Bristlenoses do they have available?


Longfin Albino Bristlenose Plecos. If you think a pair would be too much, I can send you one so you have a breeding trio. That way you'll have a mix of both, and ensure that you have a breedinf pair. I'm pretty sure that they are sexable.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Yes  great prices too.. Check out Fishguy_1995 and Bugpantry.com


Okay, thanks



Mo said:


> Could one be a Bushy nose and the other a bristlenose?


Bushy nose and bristlenose are the same thing. Bushy is just a nickname for BN plecos.


----------



## Mo

oh >.< lol..... i was just wondering because they had a tank that said albino Bristlenose and then another one that said bushynose and i got the ones from the bushynose tank.

and, thats exactly what i wanted.. they only had one though and i didnt think that ten dollars for a fish that was half an inch long was a good price.. lol..


----------



## PetMania

The ones at PetSmart are $8-10 for 2'' plecos. I have enough supplies to ship one fish, so I can get him or her for you when i go today or tomorrow. Should I keep it until Monday and then ship it? 

oh, and can I pay in cash for the IAL? I am getting the whole PayPal thing set up, but it might take awhile.​


----------



## Mo

lol. I thought that bushy and bristlenose plecos were different because when i googled bushy nose pleco a male that looked exactly like mine came up


----------



## Mo

PetMania said:


> The ones at PetSmart are $8-10 for 2'' plecos. I have enough supplies to ship one fish, so I can get him or her for you when i go today or tomorrow. Should I keep it until Monday and then ship it?
> 
> oh, and can I pay in cash for the IAL? I am getting the whole PayPal thing set up, but it might take awhile.​


lol. we can still do a trade and ill put in even more IAl and throw in some of my special food you dont have to worry about paying in cash.. I can also throw in a sponge filter annd might set aside a VE culture for you to  and some Decap BBS eggs


----------



## PetMania

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=20477606&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

This is what we have. I have a PetSmart membership, so I get a discount on pretty much everything. And for PetCo, too. Hopefully that will help me pay for my HMPKEE salamander male *mouthful, lol*


----------



## dramaqueen

They aren't exactly the prettiest fish in the world. Lol No offense.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> lol. we can still do a trade and ill put in even more IAl and throw in some of my special food you dont have to worry about paying in cash.. I can also throw in a sponge filter annd might set aside a VE culture for you to  and some Decap BBS eggs


That's really sweet of you  When do you recommend feeding VE? It will most likely be USPS Priority Mail. For some reason, the prices for shipping in my area (to or from) has been the same for everyone. If you end up paying 11.25 for shipping, let me know. That's happened to 2 people now. It's really weird because it should have been 6.25.

Oh, do you want a male or female? and I can send 2 if you don't mind them being put into a PetCo bag and into another Zip-lock bag


----------



## Mo

Male & female would be nice.. umm... VE can be fed early on. I think i was recommended from the 1st week through the 1st month..


----------



## Mo

oh yeah, i would start shipping next week.


----------



## dramaqueen

What are you sending?


----------



## Mo

Me some BN Plecos am I'm sending her a VE culture, IAL teabags. The same Food mix I sent to you, IAL, Decap Brine shrimp eggs, Artificial Plankton Rotifers and possibly BBS eggs


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Male & female would be nice.. umm... VE can be fed early on. I think i was recommended from the 1st week through the 1st month..


Okay! Yeah, I'll get to that. And after the 1st month I feed?



Mo said:


> oh yeah, i would start shipping next week.


Alright! I'll get them a little 'rent' tank to keep them in until I ship them out. I can send some shrimp pellets and algae wafers with them if you want.



dramaqueen said:


> What are you sending?


 Mo is sending breeding supplies, and i am sending a breeding pair of albino longfin BN plecos.


----------



## Mo

Also.. I really love those long finned ones.. TBH the albino ones weren't even long finned... So I'd be paying 10$ for just a regular one


----------



## PetMania

The ones at your LPS?


----------



## Mo

I wouldn't mind some more food for them. Thanks! I would do it after they are a week old and continue untitled here a month old


----------



## Mo

PetMania said:


> The ones at your LPS?


Yeah


----------



## PetMania

Well, that's a rip off. They charge you extra for nothin'. I'll send a baggie of mixed pellets and wafers.


----------



## Mo

Cool! Thanks! Yeah... I didn't wanna say anything so I was just like, ummm... I'll take the regular Plecos instead....


----------



## PetMania

Yeah. I paid $12 (?) I think on an HM at PetSmart, but he's actually a delta. He was a rescue, so it didn't matter too much, but they need to get their facts straight.


----------



## Mo

They didn't exactly look regular but they definitely weren't Longfin.. Soooo. I decided just not to waste my money.. And they had some really cool looking fish, I wanted to get one of the royal Plecos sooo badly but I restrained myself to stick to the BN's


----------



## Mo

Atleast my LFS gets the names right, they had some EE's with humongous ears.. Bigger than most I see in Aquabid but those ones had really ratty fins


----------



## PetMania

Weren't those, like, $50?


----------



## Mo

The BN Pleco pair was but the royal Plecos were 30.00 each.. They were expensive but beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen

PetMania, if you need more betta food I've got pellets up the kazoo if you need any.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Atleast my LFS gets the names right, they had some EE's with humongous ears.. Bigger than most I see in Aquabid but those ones had really ratty fins


 I hope they have some nice finnage when I go to PetCo. The last time I went, they were all sick and dying. 

So, what pairs do you want to breed after your whites?

Here's my "Want-to-Breed-List":
-HMPKEE salamander
-HMPKDS red
-HM whites
-HMPK orange koi marbles


----------



## PetMania

dramaqueen said:


> PetMania, if you need more betta food I've got pellets up the kazoo if you need any.


Thanks! All I need is breeding supplies, though. With the Atison's and the NLS, I have enough pellets to run a full-scale rescue, lol


----------



## Mo

-HM Blue Marble 
-Multicolors (the ones I already have)
-Red HM's


The male I saw looked very similar to this but this fish have 10 times better fins


----------



## PetMania

Were the fins chewed up or was it genetics?


----------



## Mo

To Be Honest it looked like a Bad Mix Between HM and HMPK


----------



## PetMania

Geez. Breeders get your tails right. 

That male is very pretty. Is a dumbo or a big ear?


----------



## dramaqueen

Uh, someone just told a member in the breeding area that tail mixing doesn't matter if you aren't showing .


----------



## PetMania

Really? Uh....quite the opposite. I am not looking into showing (for now), but even I know that you should not mix just any tail type when showing. It calls for 3mL of messy fins and 2 cups of disaster.


----------



## Mo

Dumbos and big ears are the same.. It just depends on who you are basically.. Some people say EE and some say dumbo and some say big ear

Lol, I must not let myself get involved. Those are the kinds of things that got me banned..


----------



## Mo

Oooo. Someone on the IBC Facebook page just told me I had well over a 100 Betta fish eggs


----------



## PetMania

That's really good!


----------



## Mo

PetMania said:


> Really? Uh....quite the opposite. I am not looking into showing (for now), but even I know that you should not mix just any tail type when showing. It calls for 3mL of messy fins and 2 cups of disaster.


Lol... Some people just don't know..


----------



## Mo

PetMania said:


> That's really good!


Yeah. I'm really happy about it  

And would tannins help my pair? Probably gonna throw some IAL leaves in there... Also.. The male seems to be near the female much more often now and it's weird because I don't know if they're fighting of it he's courting her because it looks like he's almost trying to get on top of her.. And he's only done it a few times


----------



## PetMania

I mean, it doesn't make sense telling someone that. 

Okay, so I can spawn in a clear tub and then use a 20gal as a grow-out, right?


----------



## Mo

Yep.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Yeah. I'm really happy about it
> 
> And would tannins help my pair? Probably gonna throw some IAL leaves in there... Also.. The male seems to be near the female much more often now and it's weird because I don't know if they're fighting of it he's courting her because it looks like he's almost trying to get on top of her.. And he's only done it a few times


 
Yeah, I think tannins would help. Maybe he wants more eggs?


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Yep.


 Okay, I hope that PetCo has a $1/gal sale soon.


----------



## MattsBettas

Haha, well, if we didn't have any breeders willing to experiment with mixing things that people say not to mix we wouldn't have half the things we do today. 

One of my spawns is a HMPKxHMDT... I know what I'm doing and have a goal though, I didn't just decide on a whim to throw together my ct female and vt male.


----------



## Mo

Ones toy that's different.. What I don't wanna ever do is mix anything with A VT or a lot of things with CT...


----------



## Mo

Lol. I don't know... These BN's are weird... I'm about to post a picture where you can see like 2 bristles, lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I suppose you can mix if you know what you're doing. This person is or was an IBC member.


----------



## Mo




----------



## PetMania

BN pleco for sure. 

TBH, the only mix that I would do would be a DTxHM or a CTxHM.

Here's my new grocery list:
-Albino Longfin BN Pleco pair for Mo
-HMPKEE salamander male for Snowbird
-2gal tank for the new male


----------



## dramaqueen

I had a few that were probably ct and hm mixed.


----------



## PetMania

Doesn't it create combtails?


----------



## MattsBettas

Someone an hour and a half away from me just put up free albino, silvertip, and calico plecos. I want the calicos (google "calico bristlenose pleco" and you'll see why) but there's no way for me to get them.

Pet, creating comb tails isn't really that easy...


----------



## PetMania

Mo, how's it going with the dad and the eggs? Thank you so much for all of your help. I ran the breeding over my parents and it is a done deal. I won't be doing the pleco breeding for now, but I am going to do my first betta spawn!


----------



## PetMania

MattsBettas said:


> Someone an hour and a half away from me just put up free albino, silvertip, and calico plecos. I want the calicos (google "calico bristlenose pleco" and you'll see why) but there's no way for me to get them.
> 
> Pet, creating comb tails isn't really that easy...


Not looking into breeding them. I just want to be a HMPK and HMPKEE breeder.


----------



## MattsBettas

I know, I'm just saying that actually producing nice combtails isn't as easy as putting a ct and a hm together...


----------



## PetMania

Don't you need, like quite a few generations? I know that there will be RTs and FTs in there, right? Again, I am new to betta genetics and would rather stay safe and just breed plakats.


----------



## MattsBettas

No, RT and FT is completely different. You'll just get messy fins, especially if the ct is two rayed.


----------



## PetMania

Derp


----------



## Mo

Lol. It's going well with the father and his eggs  tending to the nest very well.. Just got home


----------



## PetMania

Just to think that the next few months are going to go by fast.  They grow up so fast 

lol.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. I can't wait.. I hope I get some show stoppers


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm not even going to attempt to read through 10+ pages that I missed today...if there's anything important I should know, just repeat it here lol. So went to the LFS and no HMPKEE's and no black's (not surprised) but we had three white DSCT boy's! His fin is just bent, not cut.








And I just found out that PetCo is having a sale on the Aqueon 13 gallon kit, nothing terribly fancy but it's 60% off! So it's gonna be under 40, I know that for certain but we haven't actually figured out the price though...I should see if they have it online so I can possibly calculate lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

Even in the first few weeks they grow fast. Lol


----------



## PetMania

Oh yeah. It's between the 2nd and 3rd month that they start to slow down. Just think, all of our bettas were once that small. Started out as a tiny egg in a bubble nest.


----------



## Mo

The only important things was that my whites spawned  and did you pick up that beauty?


----------



## lilnaugrim

I didn't but if you want one, I can.


----------



## Mo

Also picked up my BN's today











And here are the Betta fishy eggs


----------



## Mo

lilnaugrim said:


> I didn't but if you want one, I can.


Naw, it's fine but thanks for asking


----------



## lilnaugrim

Np  he was quite the looker though! They had some other nice deep red dragon's and yellow dragons along with the plethora of mutlicolor CT's, HM's and VT's which I have no interest in. No MG girls though, apparently they were sold as MG girls but they're like all yellow with a little bit of pineappling and a teeny bit of blue irid on the tails >.> laaame.


----------



## Mo

Lol.. My LFS had like five Bettas but they were in 10 gallon tanks so I didn't mind.. Better pic of the two BN's and I did find a male that was perfect color and had humongous big ears but he did not have the best of fins....


----------



## Mo

The BN finally found his spot under the wood... He's been sitting under here for a while.. Stopped exploring around the tank and has now settled down.. Sorry about the horrible pic, couldn't even find him until I used a flashlight to look so of course I had to use flash to get a picture where you could actually see him...


----------



## dramaqueen

He's probably tired and just resting in his new home.


----------



## Mo

Yeah  I hope he loves his new home!


----------



## Mo

do y'all think I should set up the brine shrimp hatchery today or tomorrow for my spawn?


----------



## PetMania

Today, I don't know. 
Really nervous about tomorrow, I really hope that I can find the right male. If not, I might have to buy off Aquabid or just get another pair...


----------



## Mo

I hope you find the perfect male!

Karen told me not to start feeding BBS until they're a week old so I'll just do the MW..


----------



## Mo

Nod the Male BN is burrowing under the Driftwood and the Girlie is sitting on top of it and it's been like this for an hour... Hope that this is good, lol


----------



## PetMania

that's breeding behaviour FYI ;-) He will make his 'nesting grounds' and then, when he is ready, he will invite her in and they will breed.


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I couldn't find him and saw two holes/pits near the base of the driftwood and found him in one of them.., then saw the girl on top of the Driftwood and it still like this right now


----------



## dramaqueen

She's waiting for an invitation. lol


----------



## PetMania

I see Mo has 2 spawns going, lol.


----------



## Mo

Lol. I hope they are planing to spawn.. Here's a pic, the girl is on the glass and the males hidden in the moss and driftwood


----------



## dramaqueen

Did they come from the same tank at the lfs?


----------



## Mo

Yep


----------



## Mo

Good morning everyone!

Decided to set up my multicolor pair... Nothing's looking good.. The male has a huge nest (of course) the female was looking good..with some fish you can't see if the here barred up and she's one of them. But she was full of eggs, flaring, showing off for the male, even made a nest of her own in the chimney, but the second I released her, she swam over confidently to the males nest and he flared up and then she swam off and won't let the male get close to her anymore...


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm wondering if I should try to find an HMPK mustard girl for Remmy, I know that will create many different lengths in the offspring but would that counter balance Remmy's super large tail? I really don't want fry that are biting their own tails off although he's been really good at not doing that, I know how much trouble he has swimming. Or is that all a bad idea?


----------



## Mo

I would just get a girl with a tight caudal.. No excessive branching.. Even though an HMPK will make his offspring a bit more balanced, it will also present even more problems genetics and form wise


----------



## lilnaugrim

Alrighty.


----------



## PetMania

Hey y'all going to PetSmart and PetCo today. Getting the breeding pair for you, Mo, and I'll look for a black male for DQ and the MGgirl for naugrim.


----------



## PetMania

Good luck with the multi pair!


----------



## Mo

Sooo... MY new spawn isn't looking soo well... But it was like this with my whites, exept this is a bit more escalated.. There is a bit of nipping but not very much.l just once or twice and in the whole entire white spawn there was only one nip to the girl..


----------



## lilnaugrim

I think you just need to be patient Mo.

Pet, just make sure you text me a picture before going to buy anything lol


----------



## Mo

Lol. That's exactly what the people on the IBC Facebook page said.


----------



## PetMania

Will do! Btw I'll hold her until Monday so she doesn't end up stuck at the post office during the weekend. Same with the fish for Mo and DQ.


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, it's true though! It can take up to a week sometimes I've heard. So if you really want these babies, let them do their thing! As long as they aren't killing each other, I don't see the harm in it. 

Yeah, I'm not shipping again till after Thanksgiving either!


----------



## Mo

Yeah.? I can't wait to see what you come back with! What time are you gonna go?


----------



## PetMania

Well I'm going to watch a movie and then go, so around 12:40


----------



## Mo

Cool! What movie are you gonna watch... Catching fire? ;-)


----------



## PetMania

Already saw that. I'm going to see Frozen.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aww, I want to see Frozen! I'd say I have no money since that's my usual response but I do have money after winning that $100 at bingo yesterday! lol Here, I'll say this instead: no one wants to go with me! *goes to pout in corner*


----------



## lilnaugrim

And it's funny because it's already 12:52 here lol so when you say 12:40 I'm like....did you leave already? And then I was like,...oh yeah, time change XD


----------



## Mo

Lol... If I had one hundred dollars in cash At The Moment you'd know where I would be


----------



## lilnaugrim

I already went to my LFS last night XD lol but alas, they had nothing I needed or even wanted!


----------



## Mo

Lol.. Even if I didn't need it I still would have gotten it, lol... Bit our LFS is expensive so 100 dollars won't get you that far... I soo wanted to come home with the boraras maculatus... For one little thing of shrimp pellets it's twelve dollars and it's a lot cheaper and PetCo..


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh wow, yeah no, my LFS is expensive compared to PetCo/Smart but it's not that expensive!

I would love some Chili Rasbora for a shrimp tank but I currently don't have any tanks left. I have my QT ones but I'm so over daily water changes at the moment that it just shuts me right off from doing that.


----------



## Mo

Trying to get some stuff done in my room.. Setting up more Daphnia, MW, and VE cultures and setting up a few tanks solely to be planted... To make some moolah...


----------



## dramaqueen

Petmania, I'd take a black girl if they have one instead of a male.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen

Mo,the eggs shiuld hatch tomorrow, shouldn't they?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mo

Live Food Station - Check 

Now onto the plants!


----------



## PetMania

I GOT THE MALE! Now I just need to see if my dad will let me breed (he changes his mind A LOT). And Mo, I got you a male and female albino BN pair.
I'll get pics soon. DQ, Lilnaugrim, sorry, I could not find an MG girl (i only found a male) or a black betta.


----------



## PetMania

Frozen was sold out so my mom and I had to leave..


----------



## PetMania

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=15250


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad you found a male to breed.


----------



## Mo

He's gorgeous!!!!!!!! And what did we agree on the trade again? IAL extract, IAL, IAL teabags, VE, Decap BBS.. My special food and what else? Those BN's are awesome!!! Thanks soo much


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> He's gorgeous!!!!!!!! And what did we agree on the trade again? IAL extract, IAL, IAL teabags, VE, Decap BBS.. My special food and what else? Those BN's are awesome!!! Thanks soo much


Thank you. He cost me $21. I think that's it. Thanks so much! They'll be shipped out on Monday. I will get USPS 2-Day Priority shipping and I'll send a sandwich baggie of shrimp pellets and algae wafers. 
The BNs are active and healthy. They cost me $10.49.


----------



## Mo

Finally done.... Now for the mess I made and the adjustments I'll think of today >.< lol
I thought I had more plants but this is all I could scrap from the tub that wasn't covered in algae... Plus a lot of them are bunched together so if I were I just individually plant them it'd be heavily planted sooo


----------



## Mo

OMG what's up with the database errors



~Petmania, that sounds great


----------



## PetMania

Forgot to mention the sponge filter. lol


----------



## Mo

Lol. I knew I was missing something!


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> OMG what's up with the database errors
> 
> 
> 
> ~Petmania, that sounds great


 I got logged off for some reason. Are they doing maintenance? 

BTW, Dumbo is so beautiful. He's got perfect fins and so/so colors, but that's good for me. lol


----------



## Mo

Lol. I hope he's a good dad too!


----------



## Mo

Finally done.... Now for the mess I made and the adjustments I'll think of today >.< lol
I thought I had more plants but this is all I could scrap from the tub that wasn't covered in algae... Plus a lot of them are bunched together so if I were I just individually plant them it'd be heavily planted sooo


----------



## Mo

Lol.. My post actually worked that time


----------



## dramaqueen

It's a problem that can't be fixed because it has something to do with backing up the system or something. It's a pain in the butt when you're trying to do something. It was really bad when I was trying to moderate and everything went haywire.


----------



## Mo

Oh. I guess that makes sense... Sorta


----------



## PetMania

It looks good! I keep getting logged off and database errors, so I am going to post through TFK. 

Really hoping that your multis work  

Yeah, Dumbo better be a good dad, lol.


----------



## Mo

I tried through TFK and it wasn't much better :-( and my spawns lookin much better than it did earlier


----------



## dramaqueen

It's been like this since last night.


----------



## Mo

Yeah.. I wonder when it'll be fixed


----------



## lilnaugrim

He's beautiful Pet! I can't wait to see how he colors up!!! :-D

And no worries about the girl, since I'm being super picky and for good reason, I will most likely get her off AB or Ebay  but all is well ^_^


----------



## PetMania

Yeah I can't wait for the spawn. My parents are in on it, so it'll be happening soon. Thanks to all of you for helping me.


----------



## MattsBettas

I love him, pet. I got a few awesome boys from petco when I was down in the US in March and still have two of them. 

Just make sure you qt him for two weeks to a month before breeding... I would go for the full month just to be safe (especially because if he isn't in perfect shape before being spawned he could die), and you can also use that time to condition him. Good luck.


----------



## PetMania

I will. He actually arrived at the store yesterday. He's very healthy so I was surprised. I can check him off my dream betta list, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait for you to start your spawn!


----------



## PetMania

Hehe. I can't wait to see how your multi spawn turns out, Mo.


----------



## Mo

Still not looking that good :-(


----------



## dramaqueen

Maybe later tonight or tomorrow. I thought Jayloo said his spawned pretty easily.


----------



## PetMania

Don't worry, Mo. Just gotta give them time. Trust me, I am not by any means the most patient person, but I just try to think about how fast time flies by.

EDIT: Should I start a spawn log? I just started conditioning today...


----------



## Elsewhere

I give up. There's no way I can read this whole thing! I have enough trouble keeping up now, LOL! I'm sure your journal is great, and I'll keep on reading from here!


----------



## PetMania

We are a chatty group. Even the coffeehouse thread doesn't get as much action...lol


----------



## Elsewhere

LOL, I can see that! Good luck with breeding, Pet- I'd love to be able to breed, but alas, that is a definite and painfully loud NO from my mothers XD

EDIT** did you have any pics of the boys?


----------



## Mo

Lol.. Yeah, I would have given up too if I were you >.< 

And yeah.. Patience is kinda important I guess. Lol they definitely want to breed.. The female is huge! And she's barred up but she tries to run away from the male... She flares and shows off then swims off :-( but it'll be better with time


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, PetMania, start a spawn log.


----------



## MattsBettas

Nooooooooooo don't start a spawn log. I have seen far to many people fall victim to the curse of the early spawn log hahaha.


----------



## PetMania

Okay!

Elsewhere: Are you asking for a pic from me or Mo?


----------



## PetMania

MattsBettas said:


> Nooooooooooo don't start a spawn log. I have seen far to many people fall victim to the curse of the early spawn log hahaha.


 Why? How?


----------



## Mo

MattsBettas said:


> Nooooooooooo don't start a spawn log. I have seen far to many people fall victim to the curse of the early spawn log hahaha.


Exactly! That's why I didn't say anything, lol.. I was scared just to tell y'all that I have my fish in the spawn tank... I waited to post the spawn log of mine until the eggs were laid and the female was out of the tank BTW I got some pics of the wrigglers.. About 7-10 eggs got infected with fungus though :-(


----------



## MattsBettas

I don't know. It's like a counting your eggs before they're laid type thing. I've seen quite a lot of people make a spawn log before they have a spawn then not get a successful spawn from them. 

The "curse of the early spawn log" is just a joke that you see on this site sometimes lol.

Edit- Haha Mo, I have a spawn planned for relatively soon and there's only like two people who know.


----------



## Mo

Lol.. It's when everything looks perfect and then CRASH your spawn fails... That's why matt probably wanted you to wait until they were free swimming, hatched or something.. Lol


----------



## PetMania

Okay, I'm fine with that, lol
Here's a better picture of Dumbo. Even if he isn't a good dad, I am still keeping him because he is so darn cute:
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=15258


----------



## Mo




----------



## Mo




----------



## Mo

Bn!!!!


----------



## PetMania

Aww, how cute.


----------



## Mo

Lol. I know.. They're solo tiny.. Causing the dad soooo much trouble.. He's driving himself crazy trying to keep them I the nest


----------



## PetMania

Haha, lol. So, should I feed your plecos algae wafers, shrimp pellets, or both? I don't want them to starve until they get to you. Also, would you like me to keep them in a container or let them roam in my now empty 10gallon tank ? I'm fine with either unless they eat plants, lol.


----------



## Mo

Whatever you thinks the best  I would put them in a ten gallon since they'll be there for 4 days if it's not to much of a bother with some algae wafers. Thanks!!!


----------



## PetMania

Okay, um would they be okay with a weather loach? He's not big (only 2.5'')


----------



## Mo

There might be some territorial issues so if it's not good after the first day or two then it'd be safer just to keep em in a clean container


----------



## Mo

Database errors again :-(


----------



## lilnaugrim

yeah I got that one too Mo. Pet do you have any craft mesh you can just stick in there so that the dojo has one side and they have the other? Doesn't have to be big, just enough for them to swim around when they please.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> There might be some territorial issues so if it's not good after the first day or two then it'd be safer just to keep em in a clean container


I have a tank divider, so I'll use that ;-) So I'll feed them some veggies, shrimp pellets, and algae wafers. And then I'll ship them out on Monday with some food  

Just want to know when the supplies are to be shipped out.


----------



## Mo

Whenever you want me to


----------



## PetMania

Alright, I put the divider in and am now acclimating them. I gave them a cave to hide in. I just moved the plants to the other side in case they do chew on them, lol.


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Whenever you want me to


Would they get stuck at the post office during the weekend? If so, you can send them when I send the plecos, maybe? Sorry if it sounds like I am rushing you.


----------



## Mo

Naw... I can send them whenever.. They'll get stuck on Sunday soo I'll just send me out on Monday if that's fine with you


----------



## PetMania

Totally fine with that  

Thank you so much.


----------



## Mo

Your welcome! Thanks for the BN's... So, should 20 leaves suffice?


----------



## PetMania

Oh yeah. Thanks!


----------



## Mo

Your welcome! So what you y'all wanna talk about tonight??


----------



## dramaqueen

How are the multis doing?


----------



## PetMania

Yeah. Got any update pics :-D


----------



## Mo

Not going so well.... Still looking the same.. Lots of chasing going on.. The male has a huge nest tho


----------



## lilnaugrim

Sooo I got some Oto's to hopefully help with the algae issues >.< y'all know how Rembrandt's tank was getting that awful fluffy algae stuff? Well if not, he's got awful fluffy algae stuff haha and a sort of slime film on top as well that gather's and makes a nasty ball of algae...kind of like moss balls but worse since they don't actually make moss balls...well we though it was due to the Miracle Gro Potting Soil that I used since I didn't use Organics Choice and now I know it's not from the soil (thankfully) but I think from too much sun.

The Marineland Eclipse 3 also has this stupid stuff now which makes me glad it's not chemicals but now I'm irked because of all this damn algae. So I'm hoping the Oto's can help. I put two in the Eclipse because a) they were inseperable b) there's much more algae to munch on and other kinds of algae and c) idk. lol so then just one in Remmy's tank, they aren't permanently going to be like that, just until the algae is under control more or if they don't eat that fluffy stuff then....idk what I'm going to do >.>

anywho, that's most of my day. How was you guys's?


----------



## Mo

It's so hard to Photograph VE with a phone >.< lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Vinegar Eels? They're so tiny! Do you just scoop some up and feed them or a turkey baster or something?


----------



## Mo

Well.. My day

I really didn't do much

I did some organizing with my cultures. My. Vinegar Eels, Micro Worms, Daphnia and Tubifex Worms all got some changing going on... The Vinegar Eels all got split up,into smaller cultures, the Microworms got split up and spread amongst a new medium/bedding. I'm not even sure if I still have MW left.. I had to trash my BW and WW cultures because if flies/gnats and I'm not sure if they got to this one to. I also Spread the Daphnia amongst a few 1 gallon tubs. I'm splitting everything up to make it easier to portion once I start selling them again to help bring in some more manny to supply myself with breeding supplies. And the Tubifex just got some more food today.

And I set up a spawn between my two Multicolors.. So that's really all, lol


----------



## PetMania

How long can you keep a worm culture going?


----------



## Mo

Well.. My day

I really didn't do much

I did some organizing with my cultures. My. Vinegar Eels, Micro Worms, Daphnia and Tubifex Worms all got some changing going on... The Vinegar Eels all got split up,into smaller cultures, the Microworms got split up and spread amongst a new medium/bedding. I'm not even sure if I still have MW left.. I had to trash my BW and WW cultures because if flies/gnats and I'm not sure if they got to this one to. I also Spread the Daphnia amongst a few 1 gallon tubs. I'm splitting everything up to make it easier to portion once I start selling them again to help bring in some more manny to supply myself with breeding supplies. And the Tubifex just got some more food today.

And I set up a spawn between my two Multicolors.. So that's really all, lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Went to the store today and bought Christmas cookies. I got too much stuff. lol Pastries from the German bakery and cookie shop.


----------



## Mo

Mine last forever bed I like to replace the bedding every once in a while


----------



## lilnaugrim

Mmmm Christmas cookies! Sounds like a good day to me lol


----------



## PetMania

My 'day':
Went and bought a BN pleco pair for Mo. Got a beautiful HMPKEE salamander butterfly male betta, set up conditioning for my HMPKEE pair, and that's pretty much it. 


Mo, what's in the supply deal. Lol, I just want to recap so I don't accidentally buy something.


----------



## Mo

Decap Brine Shrimp
Sponge Filter
Vinegar Eels
20 pc. IAL
(2) IAL Teabags
IAL Extract
My Special Food Mix


----------



## Mo

lilnaugrim said:


> Vinegar Eels? They're so tiny! Do you just scoop some up and feed them or a turkey baster or something?


Yes


----------



## PetMania

Mo said:


> Decap Brine Shrimp
> Sponge Filter
> Vinegar Eels
> 20 pc. IAL
> (2) IAL Teabags
> IAL Extract
> My Special Food Mix


Thank you so much. I really appreciate everything you have done for me


----------



## lilnaugrim

Coolio.

Rembrandt is such an idiot, so I threw a piece of lettuce in there for the snail just to see if he'd go for it. I didn't weigh it down since the snail was on the wall next to it, so Remmy was on the other side and he was looking at the lettuce, biting it and trying to figure out what it was. Well him being a Betta, it looked like a good place to lay down on, so he launched himself on top of it and in the process knocked the snail down off the wall. He proceeded to look over the edge at the fallen snail like asking why he was down there instead of up there lol.


----------



## Mo

Your welcome! I'm gonna have trouble fitting that in one envelope, lol


----------



## PetMania

Hahahahahahahahaha:lol: Sorry, but that's just precious.


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol yeah, I'm glad I looked over in time to see it XD I think his snail is still alive, it looks lethargic and considering the three other's had died, I wouldn't be surprised if this one did too >.> haven't checked on Charlie yet. I'll do his tank in the morning and see, I have no more gumption left today, I used it all up this morning lol


----------



## Mo

Lol.. Bettas are crazy


----------



## lilnaugrim

It was almost cat-like really, granted I'm biased since I've got three cat's lol. But he's definitely a little stinker for sure! I'm watching him now and I have no idea what he's doing. I think the Oto is right there and he's inspecting him, but he's like bent in half trying to look at whatever it is, might be algae too since he has a fascination with it. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

lol Poor little snail.


----------



## Mo

Lol... Cats do weird stuff... I've lost a lot of food because my cat tips it over. Lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

True, my cat is lazy and is sleeping on my side right now.

Soooo good news! That snail is alive and it's munching on some of the algae right now on the grass! I keep seeing it turn a little bit every now and then, it's learned to keep it's door mostly closed so that if Remmy comes around he can quickly hide, although Remmy's been doing better at not biting to figure out what the object is. And the oto's are fast at work! I'm going to wake up to sparkling clean tanks!!! lol I just wish I could get rid of my BGA this easily!


----------



## Mo

Lol.. My snails usually don't have to worry about fish going crazy on them


----------



## Mo

I think my fish are more fascinated and they aren't brave enough to mess with them


----------



## lilnaugrim

You're lucky then, most if not all my fish are snail assassins, I don't even need Assassin Snails >.> the Black Copper CT girl actually pulled the bodies out of the shell and she ate one of their organs and the other left floating....it was pretty gross. So I've tried all the inverts and different types so I figured that actually fish, she might get along with. They're quickly on their job but I look up to see her poking at them still, it will be a while until they're accepted I think. She's pretty territorial for a girl.

Remmy has grown to not care as much I think, I just gave him new plants too so that helps as well.


----------



## Mo

Ewwwww... I have pond snails so they might have trouble picking on snails that are that small and very elusive


----------



## lilnaugrim

Nope, my girls eradicated my Pond snail infestation. They didn't leave one behind! I'm surprised they let the Ramshorn last as long as they did.


----------



## PetMania

Sometimes I think Harriet (my huge mystery snail) is dead, but then 2 hours later she is on the other side of the tank crawling up the anubias. I think she is nearing the end of her days, especially after she laid the clutch of eggs.


----------



## dramaqueen

Eeuuwww! lol OMG! Poor snail got disemboweled.


----------



## Mo

Snails. Are odd creatures aswell.. Mine do that too petmania 

And sheesh! You got some mean Bettas lil!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, I know it's gross :-( I had to deal with it >.< but weirdly enough it didn't smell....idk, was weird, maybe it was fresh.

Yeah, I usually leave snails in unless they're not resisting my pull on their door and hanging out, then yes that's dead. Or if they're pulled out of their shell like that, Pip did the same to his snail too. I'm just waiting to check Charlie's tomorrow. Charlie is super gentle though so I don't imagine he'll have killed his snails.

And yes, I do have mean Betta's >.> Aero and Pip are the worst along with the Black CT girl since they have shorter fins, I don't know about Kit-Kat yet or Hawkeye. Remmy's slowed down but he used to be the snail/shrimp killing champion out of them all!


----------



## PetMania

I couldn't imagine what it would be like to put snails with Athena. Oh yeah...SHE'D KILL THEM! Lol, but seriously that betta is a killer. Glad I didn't go through with the sorority.


----------



## Mo

Even my meanest which were my dragon HMPK pair never did stuff like that.. Mine are more interested by the IAL than by the snails.. LOL


----------



## lilnaugrim

Holy crud! I was right about them cleaning fast! They've already got like 1/3 the glass cleaned! And they're fat! All three! Holy mackerel....well I wasn't expecting that! Oto's trump snails for sure.....wow lol at least in my tanks haha. Now let's see if they touch that fluffy stuff or not!

Anywho, I'm off to bed since it's 11 here already >.< Happy turkey day if I don't talk to y'all tomorrow!


----------



## PetMania

I have one of mellowist bettas and he would barely touch his pellets. He usually only eats them from my hands. (I teach my fish to be hand-fed)


----------



## tiffanylucky

Does anyone know about good toys for bettas? I have a mirror already which both my bettas love and draw on the tanks with dry erase marker (keeps them happy for hours). Is there anything else? I love playing with them and I get great pictures of them when they get fussy because they are attacking the threat that's there reflection I don't know how to post them in threads but I have the pictures in my photo album.


----------



## Mo

Don't have toys so sorry can't help ya there..

And lol. My whites are pretty mellow too

And lil.. Yeah otos are like algae cleaning machines. lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

They should hatch tomorrow, shouldn't they?


----------



## PetMania

Hope so.


----------



## Mo

They already started hatching earlier. They just aren't free swimming yet


----------



## dramaqueen

YAY! They'll be free swimming in about 48 hours?


----------



## Mo

Yep


----------



## PetMania

They should become free swimming within the next few days, right?


----------



## Mo

In 24-48 hours  the longest 24-48 hours of my life, lol


----------



## dramaqueen

So what do you start out feeding?


----------



## dramaqueen

Now we have to raise these little guys to adulthood.


----------



## Mo

Gonna start out with a mix of VE and MW might just do VE if the MW culture isn't established by the time they start to become free swimming


----------



## Mo

When did my thread get a 5 star rating? Lol


----------



## PetMania

Don't look at me :lol:


----------



## Mo

Lol. Thanks


----------



## PetMania

You deserve it :yourock:


----------



## Mo

I know I do. Lol, jk..


Well goodnight everyone.. My spawns looking a bit better BTW.. The females starting to flare and show off again but isn't approaching the nest yet


----------



## PetMania

Good luck! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## dramaqueen

Good night, Mo and Happy Thanksgiving. Yes, you do deserve a 5 star rating. You're great!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Happy Thanksgiving all! :-D

I'm so grateful for this forum, it's changed my life for both the better and the worst haha.

Congrats on the eggs hatching Mo! Is that the whites? or the Multi's?


----------



## Mo

Good Morning everyone and happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Mo

~Lilnaugrim, The Whites are hatching but the Multi's are just in the spawn tank


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ah okay! Awesome!

"This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds."

^ I hate this >.<


----------



## Mo

Lol... I get that a lot! And, yeah.. The Multi's are looking OK I bet it's a 50/50 chance of them breeding


----------



## Mo

Sooooo.... What's everyone's plans for thanksgiving?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Still a better chance than zero! :-D I'm glad the white's spawned though, that's super exciting.

Why do I feel like when someone else is spawning, it doesn't seem like so much work and so bad but then when I think about it for myself, it seems so intimidating and scary and so much work???


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm going to dinner/lunch at my grandma's and then another dinner/dessert at my Aunt's, sleeping there and then black Friday shopping at midnight woot woot, then work at 8:30 in the morning Friday >.< until 4 and then another dinner Friday night, then Christmas tree getting on Saturday morning then another party Saturday night, Church on Sunday morning and I swear there's something going on Sunday afternoon but I can't for the life of me remember >.<


----------



## Mo

lilnaugrim said:


> I'm going to dinner/lunch at my grandma's and then another dinner/dessert at my Aunt's, sleeping there and then black Friday shopping at midnight woot woot, then work at 8:30 in the morning Friday >.< until 4 and then another dinner Friday night, then Christmas tree getting on Saturday morning then another party Saturday night, Church on Sunday morning and I swear there's something going on Sunday afternoon but I can't for the life of me remember >.<


Lol.. Were just going over to a friends house for thanksgiving! Our closest family is very far from us..


----------



## Mo

lilnaugrim said:


> Still a better chance than zero! :-D I'm glad the white's spawned though, that's super exciting.
> 
> Why do I feel like when someone else is spawning, it doesn't seem like so much work and so bad but then when I think about it for myself, it seems so intimidating and scary and so much work???


LOL.. OMG they're wrapping as we speak.. I honestly wasn't sure if they were gonna spawn but... They are spawning!!!

Lol.. I know how you feel.. It's really once you start jarring that it gets tricky.. So much containers and heating and... Stuff


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well considering I live in the smallest state with the longest name, yep, I get two Thanksgiving's lol. Normally I get three but we're condensing two into one ;-) it's all a good time though.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Mo said:


> LOL.. OMG they're wrapping as we speak.. I honestly wasn't sure if they were gonna spawn but... They are spawning!!!
> 
> Lol.. I know how you feel.. It's really once you start jarring that it gets tricky.. So much containers and heating and... Stuff


Exciting!!!!


----------



## Mo

Lol... You live in Rhode Island don't you.. Never noticed your location before.. We have to pass through a ranch that's bigger than your state to get to where my families live lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lmao, yep. Annnd, I'm not surprised haha


----------



## Mo

Yeah... The king ranch is pretty big, lol

I can't wait to see how many eggs come out if this spawn.. The girl is HUGE with eggs


----------



## Mo




----------



## MattsBettas

Awesome!


----------



## Mo

Thanks! And matt. Lemme find some god pics of my past fish for your site  gonna do that right now


----------



## Mo

The fish look so funny when they wrap, lol. The girl is sooo fat from the eggs and looks like she's about to explode. So the male tries to wrap and she slips out from under him, lol.. But they're having more successful wraps now


----------



## lilnaugrim

Awesome!!! See, patience pay's off!


----------



## Mo

I see eyes


----------



## Mo

Lol.. Patience is important in spawning bettas


----------



## lilnaugrim

ERMAHGERD! So cute! I love these stages haha.

Btw, if anyone wants an amazing Mini filter that's just like the AquaClear, get the Azoo Palm HOB filter! Just hooked one up on Remmy's tank and it's AMAZING


----------



## Mo

I usually just use sponge filters for my smaller tanks, can never find a good HOB filter anywhere near me. Lol.. 

And yeah.. My favorite stage is when they start to get color and you see rainbows in the tank but since these are whites i doubt I'll see rainbows..lol. But if the Multi's do well, then I'm gonna see some rainbows..

BTW the female is dropping eggs and the males placing them into the nest.. Can't wait for this spawn.. Probably looking forward to this one more than the whites. Lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

See I don't care much for Multi's, so I'm super excited for the White's lol. But I'm really happy that the multi's are spawning for you though!!! :-D

and yeah, I ordered this filter online at drsfosterandsmith.com since I had some other things I wanted too. I can't wait for Cyber Monday! I'm going to go bankrupt >.<


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I like whites too but the Multi's have great lines... You know with the parents being bred by the IBC grand champ and the mother of this pair being a BOS girl, lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

I know, I just don't like the coloration is all. I'm more for solid bi-color's like MG's or the occasional marble but I've just never been a fan of blue and red together usually.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yay! The Multis spawned! Yep, they have fantastic lines from a fantastic breeder.


----------



## Mo

Yep! Great breeder! Lots of BOS fish!

And yeah. I understand. There's really no fish that I dont like, lol... Except cellophane.. Creeps me out


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, I like cello's with lots of irid so you can't really see through XD But yeah, true cello's with no irid is weird. I liked that Cello guy you posted before though, I think it was you. with the reddish body, think he was a DT, that was cool though.

Anyway, off to start my crazy busy weekend! Will talk to you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Mo

Lol... That's one of the only cellos I've actually liked and the only one I've owned


----------



## Mo

The female still had a lot more eggs but I guess he thought this was 
Enough but there are a lot more eggs than pictured here.... He layered them, lol


----------



## dramaqueen

He decides when enough is enough. Lol


----------



## Mo

Lol.. Yep, I wish I had more males though to breed.. I would rather have as many spawns as I could all at the same time... 

~Petmania, I think this is a good opportunity to show much much profit comes from one spawn... This spawn is fairly decent sized, this is about half of the nest in the picture. There are more eggs but they are sparsely woven throughout the other half of the nest which is why I took a picture of this half.... Soooo, I'll keep track of how many fish I sell and for how much


----------



## PetMania

Thanks. I'm glad that someone is interested in adopting my bettas. I'm on my way to thanksgiving dinner, so I may not be able to reply immediately. Talk to y'all soon 😀


----------



## Mo

I won't be able to post for a while too


----------



## dramaqueen

Happy Thanksgiving , guys. Talk to you later.


----------



## PetMania

So, Mo. Are you looking into breeding for show?


----------



## Mo

Maybe if they're good enough


----------



## Mo

Which I hope they are


----------



## dramaqueen

I hope so, too.


----------



## Mo

So how did y'all's thanksgiving day go? Someone threw up at mine >.< lol


----------



## dramaqueen

OMG! Lol I ate so much that I'm very uncomfortable right now but I don't think I'm gonna throw up. We had turkey, stuffing, sweet potato casserole and green bean casserole and cranberry sauce. Pumpkin pie and hot chocolate for dessert.


----------



## Elsewhere

I'm Canadian, so we had Thanksgiving in October, but my dad missed it so we had it tonight again. Oh my goodness I need to lay down! Hope all of you in the States had a great dinner!


----------



## Mo

LOL. I stuffed myself too!! I had a cupcake aswell... Mmmm.. Mashed paradoxes were my favorite


----------



## dramaqueen

Mashed paradoxes? Lol


----------



## MattsBettas

I love mashed paradoxes too! 

I think Canada should just have two Thanksgivings hahaha. But I like having ours earlier, it gives us a bit of time between the two biggest meals of the year.


----------



## PetMania

Lol. I haven't had dinner yet. It's 4:32 over here


----------



## dramaqueen

We went to my brother's at 3:00 and came home before 6:00. I got to see how their pool was progressing. It looks great!


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I meant mashed potatoes.... Lol..

And we went at like 1 and got back an hour ago, lol...

I would love two thanksgivings!!!


----------



## MattsBettas

You guys all go so early. With my family we usually go at five and leave at like eleven thirty because everyone stays for turkey buns... Leftover turkey, cranberry sauce, stuffing, and sometimes a cabbage roll on a bun, and of course you have to wait for your fullness to go away before eating again hahaha.


----------



## Mo

Lol... We just ate, talked a bit and left.... We were gonna go to another friends but decided not to...


----------



## Mo

So far the multicolor male is lookin like a great father and of course the white males being an excellent dad aswell


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad both are being great dads so far.


----------



## Mo

Me too!!!


----------



## Mo

Database errors? Anyone else?


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes!


----------



## Mo

Lol...


----------



## Mo

Was told they were doing maintenance...


----------



## Mo

Hey guys feel free to check out my AB auction at 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Diegodude


----------



## Elsewhere

Wow, that Anarchris is great! If only you shipped to Canada! XD


----------



## Mo

Lol! I wish I could :-(


----------



## dramaqueen

Don't you have to have some kind of special certificate or something to ship outside the U.S?


----------



## Mo

I'm not sure.. They might have them but I've never looked into it


----------



## Mo

Where's Petmania and Lil tonigh?

EDIT ----- Oh yeah... Thanksgiving, brain fart. Lol


----------



## Mo

Found this online.. Great quote 





> Don't boycott bettas from pet stores; so many people purchase bettas from chain stores that it won't make any difference. Instead, rescue a little guy or gal from there every now and then. You'll be giving them a home much better than where they came from. Even if they are too sick to keep on fighting, they will be able to live out their last days in comfort.


----------



## dramaqueen

Petmania is 2 hours behind us and Lil is an hour ahead, I think.


----------



## Mo

Oh... So it's only 6 where Petmania lives? I thought she was only 2 hours behind? Lemme check..


----------



## Mo

It's 7:15 where she lives  I remember which city because I shipped some stuff to her  Google is such a great tool


----------



## dramaqueen

2 hours.


----------



## dramaqueen

My sister in law is big on google. She always tells me to look things up. lol


----------



## Mo

Oh. I thought you typed three >.< lol, sorry


----------



## Mo

I'm not huge on google.. It's just so convenient and easy to use. That's why I use it a lot


----------



## dramaqueen

I did type 3 at first then changed it. lol


----------



## Mo

Ohhhhh... Good to know I'm not going crazy, lol


----------



## Mo

Can't wait for my whites to be free swimming and for my Multi's to hatch!! Hoping to wake up to some awesome stuff


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sure you will. Lol Multics should start hatching tomorrow, too, right?


----------



## Mo

Yep.. Should start hatching afternoon or midday


----------



## Mo

Well. Good night everyone!


----------



## dramaqueen

Good night. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Mo

Good morning... Gonna go check on the fish right now


----------



## lilnaugrim

Mornin! Ugg, I've been up since 3 lol I don't know how I'm going to make it through work until 4 today :shock:


----------



## Mo

Lol.. Why did you get up at 3?


----------



## Mo

White Spawn : Most fry are turning horizontally, would take the male out but there are still a few that are turned upright.. They are able to place themselves in the nest though.. I havnt seen him pick up a single fry yet but there are none on the ground. The Fry begin to drop from the nest then swim right back up into it, lol

Multi Spawn : Still quite a Few eggs... The male relocated them to a different spot. Great father,


----------



## lilnaugrim

Because Black Friday shopping! Get all the good deals!!!


----------



## Mo

Lol.. Black Friday.. Crazy talk.. The mobs and getting trampled scare me, lol,


----------



## lilnaugrim

Pssh, we don't actually go in the lines lol those usually start around midnight so we go after the rush since there isn't too much we actually need, we just like the experience and we do get some pretty great deals when we do go though. I already bought presents for my little brother and my best friend :-D and then my other friend was able to get us the new 13 gallon Aqueon tanks that were half off for like 25 or something with her PetCo discount! We got three tanks for still cheaper than the tank was originally listed for! I'd say that's a triple win!

Glad your spawns are going well!! :-D


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I might have to ask my dad if he can take me to get a few extra tanks... Lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ha, post 2000! and yeah, they should still have them!


----------



## Elsewhere

Crazy black Friday! We even have that in Canada, so everyone wouldn't leave country to go and get American deals. My mum went for some reason, and she got good deals on Christmas presents for the family.


----------



## Mo

Lol.. They leave the country to get good deals??? I didn't realize that.. I do wanna buy some stuff but I don't want to go in on the Black Friday craze


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lmao, really Elsewhere? That's kind of funny really.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh and don't worry Mo, the crazies have already come and gone at midnight, by now you'll get the normal people and it's not rushed at all. Still a bit crowded but not bad by any means!


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I didn't realize that if I sent 20 leaves to Petmania I'd only have like 5-8 left.. Gonna have to buy this soon...



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amys-200-gr...682?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7f482512


----------



## Elsewhere

Yep, all the crazies from Canada cross the border to go shopping, and the government was pissed at how much the Americans made, so the shops here just have their own little black Friday. Well, not in my town, but in the bigger cities/towns a bit away from us. You never know, though, so I'm heading down to the pet shop today


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, I find that absolutely hilarious XD

Tomorrow is Small Business Saturday so smaller businesses usually have their sales on that day instead and then Cyber Monday on Monday of course will be awesome :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

I find it ridiculous. I hate these sales, I just stay home and drink my hot chocolate XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

I love sales!!! I save money! lol, that's pretty important to me if I was already going to buy the item and then it's on sale, that's pretty darn awesome!


----------



## Mo

Lol... My girl was so eggy that my Multi's got a lot of unsuccessful wraps... The male has eaten ALOT of eggs.. Lol


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I agree elsewhere.. Even if June store were just crowded I'd still get scared and run away, lol


----------



## PetMania

So, I didn't get home until 1am, so yeah. Lol. Yeah, my dad wants to go to the mall today and I have no idea what it is going to be like. Last year, there were crazy people at the stores until noon. And by crazy I mean insane. These people will push you down and kick you out of the way just to get their Xbox.


----------



## dramaqueen

The only place I ever went on black Friday was Petsmart. Lol And it was never bad. I did go at midnight a few years back with my idiot neighbor in Kentucky.


----------



## Mo

Lol... Just getting back from practice right now.. Will talk In a bit


----------



## dramaqueen

I just got up from a nap. Lol I have to fix something for dinner soon.


----------



## Mo

Bad news... The pair didn't properly wrap and the eggs weren't fertilized.. Male had a huge belly, no from and about 3-5 eggs left so I just took him out. Going to try again in a week or so


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, that's too bad! Maybe they didn't get fertilized?


----------



## Mo

Yeah, that's what Jay suggested


----------



## Mo

Might try in a few days.. Males bigger than he was when I initially put him in and girl is already beginning to get even edgier.. She still had a good amount in her even after spawning soo..l


----------



## dramaqueen

Jay knows his stuff. He's a good guy.


----------



## Mo

Yep. Very knowledgable and a nice person


----------



## Mo

Mornin guys!!

Started feeding my fry.. So far so good.... Also started reconditioning the Multi pair.. Females already showing off, barring up and flaring... Males attempting a nest and flaring and showing off


----------



## lilnaugrim

yay fry! and good afternoon ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen

How long do they have to be reconditioned?


----------



## Mo

Maybe a week since the male didn't really do anything to tire himself out and the females already huge again


----------



## dramaqueen

I didn't think it would take too long since they've already been conditioned and didn't put much effort into it the first time. lol


----------



## Mo

Lol. Yeah... They didn't really do anything.. Boy was in there for two days. Had eggs for one of em, girl was in for a day..


----------



## Mo

Woulda been a good picture if it weren't for the water stains >.< lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pic.


----------



## Mo

Thanks


----------



## PetMania

Not much activity since I have been gone, lol. So, Mo, how's everything going?


----------



## dramaqueen

You're back!! Yay! lol


----------



## PetMania

Sorry I haven't been on much. Batman movies are really addicting ;-)


----------



## Mo

LOL. Batman..


----------



## Mo

Well my whites spawned again. The nest is in an awkward place so I can't see if there are any wrigglers and this dad stuff them high in the nest like a Betta fry condo lol.... I'm guessing that there are quite a few though because it looked like a decent sized spawn.. Oh yeah.. And my whites are doing well but I lost like half of them due to overfeeding so I only have like 30 left but I haven't lost any today and I'm feeding BBS which they seen to like a lot more


----------



## PetMania

As you can tell, I am a huge Batman fangirl, lol. 


Anyways, sorry to hear about your whites spawn. At first, I was like, wait, why are you spawning agai- oh nevermind...
Hope the next spawn goes swimmingly (lol)


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I hope this spawn goes well too.. They spawned pretty quickly, I'm just waiting for them to become free swimming which should be in a day or two.. And the remaining ones from the first spawn are lookin nice and fat with the BBS


----------



## dramaqueen

A smaller spawn should be easier to care for. I hope the second group does well. I want one. lol


----------



## tiffanylucky

I just got betta three a shy little girl. Does anyone know good ways to comfort shy bettas?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh tiffany, are you in the Color Guard? That's awesome if you are! I'm in Winter Guard during Spring and for Marching Band I play tenor. Anywho, Betta's are shy and nervous for the first week or two so just give her some time. Tonight you can try to put a blanket or towel over her tank to black it out. The darkness makes fish calm, then take it over slowly in the morning before her lights go on. That should help a little bit but just keep trying to feed her. If she doesn't eat right away, that's okay too! It usually takes them around two weeks to "come out of their shell" so to say  

Also you can post your own thread to ask new questions by going to the BettaFish main page, click a section like "Betta Care" and then at the top left above all the threads there's a button "newthread", click that to write your own instead of tagging on someone else's :-D


----------



## PetMania

Any updates, Mo? 

Hey everyone! Seems like a plateau right now...


----------



## dramaqueen

I bet Mo doesn't have school tomorrow because of the weather.


----------



## Mo

Lol.. I wish we didn't have school!


----------



## Mo

Here's my new Betta pair Guys!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh wow, that's going to be a lot of spawning! They're beautiful! His anal and ventral fin's seem really short though.


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful! Are they coppers?


----------



## lilnaugrim

dramaqueen said:


> Beautiful! Are they coppers?


Black Dragons.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks. I thought they were dragons but thought they were copper. Very nice fish!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah ^_^ copper would be more...well metallic, even in fish that are stressed out. I went to one of my other LFS's today and they had a "copper" dragon and I was like, no you silly people, that's a red dragon! lol it wasn't metallic at all >.<


----------



## Mo

Lol. Yeah they're black dragons.. He has pretty decent form but I couldn't get a good enough picture. He has good ventral fins but his anal is a bit short.. Also gonna upload pictures of some of my tanks right now for y'all to see


----------



## Mo




----------



## dramaqueen

Nice setup.


----------



## PetMania

I agree. looks awesome!


----------



## dramaqueen

Any updates on the platinum spawn? I'm getting a little red plakat guy from a breeder who can't breed him or show him. She tried breeding him but he can't wrap a female properly because of his short body so I'm taking him. She'll ship when the weather breaks.


----------



## Mo

Thanks! And yeah, the platinum spawns doing great! Havnt lost any in a few days now  lovin the brine shrimp!

And I bet you'll love that male!


----------



## Mo

Put my multicolor Sapir in the spawn tank last night . They are in the chasing stage right now


----------



## Mo




----------



## PetMania

Looking good! How old are they now? 

Hope the Multis work out


----------



## Mo

Umm...
A week a half old now  just checked and I hope they work out and I don't get another failed spawn from them. Lol.. These whites have spawned twice out of twice. Lol.. Gonna let him get stronger.. Maybe give him a month (he's not lookin so good) with lots of Bloodworms and Brine Shrimp


----------



## PetMania

Sounds like a good plan. Btw,the IAL you gave me works like a charm! The water turned the tea color within half an hour. lol, the male has already made, like, 5 huge bubblenests. Dude, save that for when you go into the spawning tank. 

Going to the mall today, they have multi-color CTs there and they house them in about a cup of water.... I would rescue a couple, but they charge $15 per fish (No matter if it is VT or CT)


----------



## Mo

Lol.. That crazy fish. I wish my HMPK would make bubblenests! He's not doing anything! Lol.. Flaring at the girlie. Has a few oak leaves in his one gallon jar.. But nothing.. Lol.. Out the space heater on and they were fine within a few hours then a lot of heavy breathing from the extra hot water that they're not used to so I added some cool water and set it to a lower setting. With the fan on and my door open..

And woah. That's wayyy to much IMO. Wouldn't pay that unless they were pretty cool looking..

Also.. The BN's that you gave me are very cool! Added a hunk of driftwood and they are lovin it. About to feed them some zucchini in a little bit


----------



## PetMania

Yeah, they are. I had a little cave that was for my loach, but I put it on their side so they would feel better, and they just stayed in there pretty much. 

Really hope your spawn works, and mine works as well. After breeding them, I might either breed red dragons or just use the tank as a grow-out for plants.


----------



## Mo

I hope mine does but the males sitting under the nest and the girls on the other side of the tank... Not much going on, lol. Hope yours go's well too! Would love to see some more EE's around

And. They sure love hiding but the girl pretty much is the one that I can find easily.. Always exploring and the male sticks to under the plants, under the driftwood, and under the little hiding spots I have for him.. Always know where to find him but really hard to see him lol


----------



## PetMania

Are you sure your male isn't part loach? Lol. He sounds like he acts just like my loach.


----------



## dramaqueen

Petmania, are you spawning a pair right now?


----------



## PetMania

Conditioning, but I will be spawning them next weekend


----------



## dramaqueen

Yay! Lol Which ones are you spawning?


----------



## PetMania

My HMPKEE lavendar salamander pair *mouthful* 
Names: Dumbo and Snowbird.


----------



## Mo

Eeeeek!!! Can't wait for Next weekend!!


EDIT : almost wrote tweekened! LOL


----------



## PetMania

Lol. I mis-type things a LOT! That's why it takes me a long time to reply :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. I can't wait for next addenda, either! I hope it goes well.


----------



## PetMania

Thanks! My goal is at least 20 fry make it.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think that's a good number to start out with.


----------



## Mo

Agreed. 20 to adulthood is a good number


----------



## PetMania

That's probably the max. amount of babies I can keep, lol. But guess what, I found out that my parents are planning to move...so I may have to put my spawn on hold :-(


----------



## Mo

:-( I hope you still get to spawn!


----------



## PetMania

Yeah. I will have to take all of my tanks down and, yeah. Moving 20 fish ain't going to be fun.


----------



## Mo

Lol.. Thankfully I've lived in the same place for like 13 years sooo.. Havnt really had to worry about moving but TBH wouldn't mind it. Wouldn't mind a fresh start with my tanks.. After lots of thought wouldn't mind more efficient system's and racks


----------



## MattsBettas

I moved a few years ago, but I wasn't nearly as heavily invested in the fish world so it wasn't too bad. I couldn't imaging going anywhere now but soon enough I'll have to... Oh well. Cross that bridge when you come to it I guess. 

If you only have room for 20 fry, honestly, don't breed. You have to be prepared to jar 50+ males or you'll be in trouble when you get a big spawn... You can't control how many eggs are laid... That doesn't necessarily mean have 50 jars, but it means having the space for them and money and means to heat them and buy jars. Hope that doesn't come across as too harsh.


----------



## dramaqueen

That was next weekend not addenda. Stupid kindle. lol


----------



## PetMania

It was more of a joke. I can get a rack and jar up to 50. I meant for my first time and for bettas that have never been bred before.


----------



## dramaqueen

Please don't mention moving. That is a dirty word in my book. lol


----------



## PetMania

Why? It's only a street or two over. They took away the heating in our house, so I don't want to breed until the landlords can fix it. It's so cold in our house right now.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad it's only a street or two over and not another state. It shouldn't be too much trouble to move the fish.


----------



## MattsBettas

I moved across the city, so it wasn't a big deal. As much as I really freaking hate living here sometimes I couldn't imagine anywhere else except maybe San Diego or Hawaii or anywhere else snow doesn't happen.

Yea, don't breed if you can't keep them warm... Good luck getting your heating back...


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm not real thrilled with living in Texas, either. No friends, no social life. There is so much I miss in Kentucky.


----------



## PetMania

Yeah, San Diego has nice weather, but we do get 18* sometimes ;-)


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol. Yesterday Alberta was the coldest place in the world. 

Are you in San Diego?


----------



## PetMania

I am. 

G'night everyone!


----------



## dramaqueen

Good night, PetMania.


----------



## Mo

lol. I like texas, but that might be because thats all I know.. lol, ive only been out of state once


----------



## dramaqueen

I've lived so many places in my life. Virginia, twice, I was born in Maryland, lived in Kentucky, twice, 3 different places in Colorado and I lived in Germany 2.5 years. It was cold in all places, especially Colorado.


----------



## PetMania

Oh my. I have lived in San Diego my whole life. But I have been to Missouri, Kansas, Texas, Arizona, Nevada, Illinois, Florida, Michigan, and somewhere else. lol


----------



## Mo

Lol.. Wayyy too many places >.<


----------



## dramaqueen

I never ever thought I'd end up in Texas. Lol


----------



## PetMania

haha. 

Can I keep a school of tetras or platys with Dumbo in the 10gal?


----------



## Mo

Maybe a small school of neons but they appreciate a larger space.... And they might become nippy


----------



## PetMania

So, would platys be better? i have never had trouble keeping them with bettas.


----------



## Mo

Yeah.. I've kept platies with Bettas and they are better suited for a small tank soooo... That sounds like a good idea


----------



## dramaqueen

And any babies they have will be instant food for the betta.


----------



## PetMania

Okay, cool! Keeps the bettas on the carnivore side, lol. Also, the platys will eat them, too. Should I get all females so that once they have reproduced, it won't be a huge problem afterwards?


----------



## MattsBettas

You could try raising and selling them too. Livebearers are easy.


----------



## PetMania

Okay


----------



## dramaqueen

They breed like rabbits. Lol


----------



## PetMania

i think that's what I'll do with the 10gal after I breed the bettas. Not much profit from selling them, though, Matts. Actually, isn't it really hard to find them homes when someone can go to their local pet shop and get them for $1?


----------



## MattsBettas

Not if you advertise properly and breed the right variety/strain... Pretty much the same as bettas.


----------



## PetMania

Okay. Hopefully I might be able to sell them on TFK...


----------



## Mo

Lol.. Guess my Multi's are getting right to it.. Was gonna put them in the spawn tank a couple of days ago but out them in there yesterday.. Released the girl about twenty minutes ago.. Didn't even take a look.. Saw a nest in her chimney, saw a huge nest by the male so I released her and walked off.. Meanwhile I was working with my other tanks then as I got up I walked over there and saw them embracing.. Fastest spawn I've gotten. Lol..



Eggs just started dropping.. Havnt seen the male pick up any yet, I think he may be confused but I saw some eggs.. Didn't see him pick them up. Walked off, came back and there were no eggs so I'm sure he's picking them up


----------



## Mo

edit.. DANG a lot of eggs are dropping.. Easily 30 per embrace, lol.. Not sure if there is more because it's in a corner in my room and I don't wanna disturb so I can't see very well


----------



## dramaqueen

Yay!! I hope all goes well. I guess they weren't ready the first time you tried to spawn them. I think Karen said they would be fairly easy spawners.


----------



## Mo

Lol. No eggs this morning.... again with this pair.... >.<


----------



## PetMania

Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## dramaqueen

Did they eat all the eggs?


----------



## Mo

I'm sure that they weren't fertilized again, :-(


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, crap! That sucks!


----------



## PetMania

Darn! Sorry I having been talking much. School over here gets really demanding this time of year, so are boys, lol j/k :lol:


----------



## MattsBettas

Mo how do you condense links? Like how the spawn log link in your sig comes up as "Platinum White Halfmoon spawn" instead of "http://www.bettafish.com/spawnlog/etc"?


----------



## dramaqueen

I think there is a way to rename the link.


----------



## Mo

Like this 





Awesomeness


Insert here


And then put a thing that says [\ URL ] and of course remove the spaces

Or
Go to the little thingy that looks like earth and then type in your link there.. Once you have it up just out the title in the highlighted area that shows up

And lol, Petmania... It's demanding right now because we have mid terms...


----------



## Mo

Lol... Haven't been posting a lot but got to open a present early and found an iPhone 5 with an otter box and my sister got the good iPhone 5s. so I'm pretty exited and I will try to be in more often.. For some reason I can't get on bettafish.com on mobile devices which is what I always use (IPad) but I can get on through TFK though.. I will try to take a bunch of pictures tomorrow. My pumps arrived yesterday along with a thriving culture of daphnia which my fry ate up.. The daphnia were bigger than its head but the fry basically murdered them.. They stalked em then pounced an tore it up while swimming around happily with a piece in their mouth.. Also crushe up some food and I'm starting to feed them finely crushed pellets, Decap Brine shrimp, Daphnia, and BBS. Gonna start the grindal worms soon. They are about to be a month old! Eeeeek!


----------



## Mo

She got the gold iPhone 5s


----------



## dramaqueen

cool, an iphone!!


----------



## Mo

Yep.. Loving it so far!


----------



## MattsBettas

I can get on the forum on the iPad but it loads really slowly and usually stops at about 1/3 of the way, I just have to refresh it a bunch lol. Funnily enough it's only the homepage, the subforums and threads are as fast as ever. 

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! =)


----------



## dramaqueen

It loads slowly some times anyway. My mom got a Samsung galaxy tablet. lol She's going to have to be taught how to use it. lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

I have issues with the homepage on my laptop and desktop never mind tablets or phones. I think that's more an issue with the site rather than issues with the technology, of course, doesn't mean it's always the site but I do know the homepage is still having it's issues.

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you're enjoying your day!!!


----------



## Mo

Let's try this again lol


----------



## Mo

So today was pretty good and it's barely 2pm. Today I got a ton of plants and was able to throw some plants in my Tanks with lots of plants to spare, I moved my boy to a new 10 gal divided conditioning tank, grabbed 2 filters, 3 air pumps, a ten gal and supplies for dividers. Also yesterday I finally got my first bottle of prime and a new girl. Tomorrow I'm planning to grab another girl from the same place


----------



## ao

presses the *resume* button 

what plants did you get


----------



## Mo

Lol. I just got good hardy plants that I know I can keep alive, so some hornwort, anacharis, hydrophila and some duckweed


----------



## ao

You're good with hornwort, I couldn't quite keep mine alive


----------



## Mo

lol really? It always does well for me haha. Anyways, so exited to grab another female tomorrow, hopefully sometime soon I can order one off of AB lol. Also, what are your favorite plants?


----------



## ao

Yeah... Anubias too. Maybe I just have bad luck trying to procure good plant stock 

Cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## Mo

my foods, just waiting on my replacement VE. 

two ten gallon conditioning tanks


10 gallon with the reds


10 gallon with my MG, hoping to find a girl soon for him, possibly tomorrow


some containers I was able to pick up today


Girly Red


Cornie


----------



## Mo

My red boy, also sorry about the terrible "aqua scaping" i just basically chucked the plants in there haha


----------



## Mo

Forgot to share this shot that I thought was cool of my DT boy cornie


----------



## Mo

Check out this fat girl, I haven't even fed her yet today


----------



## ao

You shouldn't be going around calling girls fat Mo!

Just kidding.

Everything looks to be in order. You got everything in so fast!


----------



## Mo

Haha, I can't tell if I fed her too much yesterday or if she's really eggy, thinkin its eggs cuz I can see allotta little white dots on the bottom of the tank. 

Thanks! I've been working really hard and I think I'm almost done with my setup, just need to get my jars in place so I can start breeding. Probably going to start after my tournament which is on Saturday/sunday



Gonna grab another girl today and hopefully some NLS all purpose if they have it.


----------



## Mo

Grabbed a couple of dragon girls today... I'll share more pics once they're acclimated and out of the bag, I'm like 30 min away from being home


----------



## Mo

Other girl


----------



## ao

What kind of tournament do you have coming up?


----------



## Mo

Tennis haha....


One of the dragons is super like eggy, she has vertical stripes and she's also mean, as soon as I put the girls in a cup to start acclimating she started flaring and like bullying the other girl, it's crazy that they were stuck in a bag and an awful car ride and she has no stress stripes, but horizontal breeding stripes lol


----------



## Mo

Dang :shock:


----------



## Mo

Yes! My red boy ate his first pellet! I've been feeding him frozen foods because he won't eat the pellets but he finally did it! And haha my new dragon girl keeps escaping the the middle compartment of the tank where she can see the male and thy go absolutely crazy when they see eachother... This girls ready to breed, too bad I still have to finish conditioning her


----------



## ao

She's ready alright XD, quick, fatten them up!


----------



## Mo

Yeah I know she's ready, I just wish I could breed her lol, I can't breed before my tourney because thatd be irresponsible.... You know, leaving the fry alone for 3 days haha... but I hope she doesn't drop her eggs before then


----------



## Mo

Finally got a shot of my other new girl


----------



## Mo

Feel like I'm talking to myself here most the time haha....


Anyways I'm planning on breeding one of my pairs soon, like soon as in a couple of days. Probably Sunday, I'm fasting them tomorrow and letting them get some rest before a big meal on Sunday and into the breeding tank... Not sure which pair I should breed first though... Hmmm


----------



## Elleth

Nice set up!


----------



## ao

Mo said:


> Feel like I'm talking to myself here most the time haha....



Sometimes I feel that way about journals as well. But it's nice being able to have something and look back to see a record of past tanks and stuff 

Personally I like Mr DT. Maybe pair him with must-spawn-now girl. lol. I know nothing about BF genetics.


----------



## Mo

Haha 

that's what I was kinda thinking, breeding them two and getting some partial dragons, those are so awesome


----------



## Mo

Elleth said:


> Nice set up!


Thanks!


----------



## Mo

Wow how nice, I come home and find 2 of my females DEAD... Both we're fine yesterday morning and poof theyre gone


----------



## ao

Oh no  one was sharing the tank with a male right? is the male okay?


----------



## Mo

The male is perfectly fine :/


----------



## ao

Recently I saw a post on one of the facebok groups where someone lost all their females bettas in their sorority tank but all the other fish were fine, it's as mysterious as your case


----------



## Mo

Haha it's kinda weird, they were both completely fine up until I came home... Weeeeird, especially since the other male is completely fine


----------



## ao

Dang, any external a
signs of illness or injuries?


----------



## Mo

None that I could see...


----------



## Mo

Arghhh! The third girl is pineconing, I put her in the breeding tank and noticed something was up... So then when I was looking I saw that she was pineconing...


----------



## ao

Did you purchase them from the same source???


----------



## Mo

Yup....


----------



## ao

That could be the issue, maybe you can contact the breeder. I'd move the fish that they were sharing tanks with asap, just incase it was something contagious


----------



## ao

Just checking into see if things are OK. I realize you might be at your tournament, best of luck! 

Edit: Oh wait, that was yesterday right? how did it go?


----------

